# May 2014 - 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 31st May 2014 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
Mrsww , IUI , 1st May , 
Elepond , IVF , 1st May , 
Sukama , ICSI , 2nd May , 
Ljp64 , IVF , 2nd May , 
Crockett , ICSI , 2nd May , 
Little_pea , IVF , 3rd May , 
Staying hopeful , ICSI , 6th May , 
Mrssully , IVF , 7th May , 
Susieg2404 , IUI , 7th May , 
ronniesgirl , IUI , 7th May , 
Loopy Chicken , IVF , 8th May , 
Bella111 , FET , 9th May , 
TheresaB , FET , 9th May , 
Oonagh14 , IVF , 9th May , 
FAB123 , ICSI , 10th May , 
HannahDMP , FET , 11th May , 
Bubblegum83 , IVF , 11th May , 
Tish1979 , FET , 12th May , 
Sonyab1983 , IVF , 12th May , 
joshie , IVF , 12th May , 
Gringamum , IVF , 12th May , 
Talisman , ICSI , 12th May , 
notamuggle , IUI , 15th May , 
Claireybear , ICSI , 15th May , 
Smiling angel , ICSI , 16th May , 
AEK76 , IVF , 16th May , 
Keelaxxsamuel , IVF , 17th May , 
Daisychain79 , IUI , 19th May , 
Kennedy793 , IVF , 20th May , 
Pani77 , ICSI , 23rd May , 
dlf , IVF , 23rd May , 
[email protected] , ICSI , 23rd May , 
MariaK , IVF , 24th May , 
Mjnbr82 , FET , , 
Tepelu , , , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## Staying hopeful

Hi Sharry, please can you add me to the list  I had 1 grade 1 8 cell embryo transferred today. This is my first round of ICSI and my OTD is 6th May! 

Does anyone have advise on what I should or shouldn't do in this 2ww please?


----------



## mrsww

I can just sneak in. OTD is May 1st and it's second round of natural IUI.  Procedure was 17th of April.  No signs of anything happening.

Staying hopeful - my clinic advises no heavy lifting or heavy exercise.  I'm trying to relax, eat healthy, take my vitamins, drink plenty of water and not go crazy looking for symptoms.


----------



## Staying hopeful

Thanks for the advice Mrsww, and good luck!


----------



## ANGEL05

Can I crash in too please? My OTD is 1st may, this is 3rd round of ICSI for us, first round we got our beautiful little girl  second round ended in mmc at 8 weeks  this round doesn't look hopeful for us, only got 3 eggs (no idea what happened there as scans and bloods said to expect 15/16?!?!) 2 fertilised, both returned but neither are great quality .... Best of luck to everyone!!! Xxx


----------



## Little_Pea

Hey all...

Can I join?

We are a FF couple. MY DW has low
AMH And produced 7 eggs. 4 fertilised with IVF
On day three they all looks spot on and embryologist couldn't pick between them so the pushed for Blasto.

ET was at 1100 yesterday we have three
BLASTOs graded BB BB and BC and one early BLAST

Embryologist decided to transfer BB and BC with the BB frozen

Called today to say the slow mover made BC
Today and was also frozen 

OTD 3/5/14


Sharry please add me 
Xxx


----------



## Ljp64

Hi Angel, Staying hopeful and Mrs WW
Hi little pea!
Can I join please? I am 4dp2dt. I'm due to test on 2nd May.

*Angel * I only got three eggs too. I only have one ovary but was told to expect about six. BUT it does only take one. Fingers crossed for both of us!

*Staying hopeful* My clinic said carry on as normal but don't do anything too exhausting. At the momemr that' everything!

AFM I've had a really deep on and off stitch like pain on the left for my tummy today, I'm also super tired and this seems to be getting worse! Anyone else feeling like this? I assume it's normal


----------



## kappa

Hi girls triggered today after 6th cycle of OI so OTD will be 6th May. Think this is going to be the longest 2ww!!!


----------



## ANGEL05

Wow little pea that's a fantastic result!! Fingers crossed for everyone - ljp I also have a stitch like pain, the clinic said its caused by bleeding into the empty follicles and to watch out for OHSS xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Hey ladies

Hi LJP  

Today I am 2dp5dt with two blasts

I feel awful today. Severe upper back and neck pain.... Keep getting light headed do went to bed and slept for two hours.

Off my food as well,

Wishing it was good signs of implantation but anxiety is telling me it's just back
Ache from sleeping on my back for days (I'm a side sleeper) hope you're all well xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Sharry

Can you Ammend my OTD at the top, should be 03/05


----------



## sukama

Hi LJP and Little Pea!!  Hope this isn't classed as stalking...  

Sharry please can you add me, procedure was ICSI and ET was 23.04.14 with OTD on 02.05.14.

Not been too bad today, bit of mild cramping last night but nothing major.  Today have felt it a bit more but think it is a result from the ET yesterday (St George's Day, how cool is that?!) plus had a restless night - ended up getting out of bed at 4am just gave up trying to sleep!  Will go up at normal time tonight and try to sleep better.

Have been told my second day could be worse so not looking forward to that, but hopefully this will be under control by next week as I go back to work then.

Hope everyone is staying calm and not letting this process drive you around the bend, I'm already feeling a little batty!  

Love to all

Suzanne x


----------



## Chilli Chick

ET was 24/04/14 so been told to test on 7th May


----------



## Ljp64

Hi Sharry, 
Can you add me please? I am having IVF, OTD is 2nd May


----------



## Little_Pea

So weird how clinics differ OTDs,

LJP we had egg collection same day and yours is day before mine.

Sukama you had your EC after us and test before us 


Doh xx

I'm feeling much better today, 4dp5dt back at work with a headache, think that's from dry wipe markers as my boss had be updating white boards


----------



## Crockett

Hi

Could I get added to the list please?

My DW and I have a two yr old son as a result of egg share IVF, we were lucky enough to be successful on first attempt. Unfortunately we did not have any embryos left to freeze.

I am now too old to egg share again (was 37 on the 16th last week), so we have just had IVF Lite EC was 16 April (my and DW birthday and anniversary!) 14 eggs were retrieved, 7 were fertilised via ICSI, 5 made it to blasto. I had 1 embryo transferred on 22 April with one only to freeze. My OTD is 2 May which seems ages away.


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies, 
Welcome *Crockett, Chilli Chick, and Kappa. *
Well, this 2 ww is challenging isn't it?!! So far I've had cramps, stitch, nausea, vomiting. And constipation!!! Of course I convince myself each symptom is implantation!!! I am absolutely exhausted too, sleeping loads but after weeks of treatment I'm sure we all feel the same, I am going back to work on Monday which I think is a good thing as I'll have something else to focus on. Is everyone else back at work?

So *suzanane * we have the same OTD.







youre right, it's strange we have a different testing day. I'm not gonna test on 2nd I don't think as I have to go to work that day. I don't think I'll be Albee to cope being around kids all day if it's a BFN. The next day is a Saturday and I was gonna test then but DP is gonna be out all day at the footie, so we're gonna do it together on the Sunday. This is if I don't crack before of course!

Anyway, nearly time for bed. Sooo tired even though I sleep three hours this afternoon.

Lisa xx


----------



## Maypole09

Hi, can I join? It is our 3rd and final attempt. First one failed then I got pregnant on the second attempt but miscarried at 7 weeks as it wasn't growing properly.We had the ET this morning 26/04/14 and as it is Saturday we have to wait till May 12th for the results. I have poor quality eggs (I'm 37 and OH 40). We only got 5 eggs from the collection and they transferred 2 and the other 3 didn't last. The two they transferred where a 7 and a 6.  When we saw the consultant after the second cycle he said we only have a 5- 10% of a successful pregnancy but when we started it all this we said we would try 3 goes. I am having the prontogest injections. I actually prefer them to the pessaries. 

Was wondering are anyone if you off work? I've been off since April 17th as was shattered from the stimulation but am due back on Tuesday. My employers have been very supportive and understanding during all the cycles but don't want to take the mick. 


Sorry if I have waffled on too much


----------



## sukama

Hello again!  Am hovering between this thread and the April/May Cycle Buddies so excuse any overlap!

Maypole - I am hoping that you get a positive result, you do seem to have gone through an awful lot to get to this point.  I could not imagine a m/c and hope that this time is the charm for you.  

LJP/Lisa - Wow you really have gone through the wringer!!  I have some slight twinges today but nothing as bad as yesterday.  Pleased about that!  Not had anything like you (vomiting?!) so I hope you feel better soon.    I am back at work on Monday, took last week off as wasn't sure when the ET would be and nobody knows about it so had to do it as annual leave which needed booking.  Glad I did due to the cramps yesterday!  

Had a nap on the sofa this afternoon, wish I hadn't as felt like flu when I woke up!  Both dogs being very calm which is nice.  Lisa I am testing on a similar day to you, won't be going to clinic on 2 May due to work commitments but may be travelling up Sunday or BH Monday.  Private clinic, they have to open!  Mwahahaha  

Good luck to all - on the plus side of having the week off, my house has never looked cleaner!  

Suzanne x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi,
I'm currently in 2ww too. I say this lightly as I'm pretty convinced that it's already over for us tbh. 

This is our 6th and 7th embryos. We got a bfp with the first but had an early m/c. The other 4 have been bfn. This is our last 2 embryos and the only time that we've transferred two. I had a lot of fluid on transfer day that they aspirated before transfer but toxic environment left. 

Hope that you are all staying sane during your 2ww. 

Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I had a frozen transfer of a 5 day blast on Thursday 24th April. My otd (blood test) is Monday 5th May. I'm at a wedding on Sunday 4th May and would rather drink, if I can (going with sil who just had second baby and 3 cousins so drowning sorrows would help).  I'm sure that my previous tests were 9 days after transfer, not 11 days. I think I should be testing on the Sat but clinic not open then. So, just wondering when you are testing? How many days after transfer? 

Thanks

Xx


----------



## Bella111

Hello ladies, I am also just starting my 2ww fet on the 25.4.14 Will be testing on the 9.5.14. Sharry could you add me. 

Bella


----------



## kappa

Thanks Ljp64 isn't it awful!? Hopefully your symptoms are true. Well I feel absolutely nothing not really tired or sick or sore or anything. No spotting either didn't feel anything the last 5 times either and they were all BFN. Can't understand how it can be so difficult to get pregnant when you're trying on the right days and yet my friend says both her children were "accidents" !!!


----------



## Ljp64

Morning ladies, 
Well I've woken up feeling a bit like AF is on her way but with pulling aches as well. I'm hoping it's nothing. It's all so stressful! 
*Kappa* I feel for you. Are you trying naturally? After three years of that this is my first IVF cycle so I had two embryos transferred ten days ago. How long have you been trying? 
Welcome *Bella*
Hi *Sugarpielaura* it sounds like you've been through the mill. Hopefully this is your cycle. Did you have FET or fresh? It's so difficult to stay positive isn't it? I felt up and down yesterday but after I did my Zita West CD in the afternoon I felt great. Now, not so sure! 
Hi *Maypole*, hopefully this is your cycle too! We also said we'd do this three times ( this is my first). I asked OH last night about how he'd feel about doing it again and he didn't look too keen!! I think he's found it very stressful seeing me so up and down. 5 to 10% is still a chance. What do the gradings 6 and 7 mean? My clinic grades 1 to 4 with 4 being the best. We had two 4s but it was a two day transfer. I only got three eggs and two fertilised. As we were having tow transferred there was no point in keeping them out of the womb. I know it's so much more likely to work if they can get it blasto though, so I was disappointed. BUT it does only take one.....

I'm going back to work tomorrow. I'm a teacher so I've been lucky that all of my Tx has happened during the Easter holiday. Work know about it and have been very supportive but I'm not sure how supportive they would have been if I was having EC and ET during term time. I'm hoping if we have to do this again I can do it during the summer holidays. Fingers crossed I won't have to.

Good luck ladies, fingers crossed for lots of BFPs.

Lisa x xxx


----------



## sukama

Hi Kappa

Does your friend know you are trying for a child?!  Seems like a really innocent remark, but can be so hurtful when you have your heart broken with each BFN.  

I have my fingers crossed that this time will be different for you.  

Has your consultant discussed any reason for why implantation hasn't occurred before?

Suzanne x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

How are you all today? 

Lisa: thanks. I had FET transfer. 2 blasts, a 3AA and a 2BB. We've always had perfect blasts transferred the last 5 times with no luck do maybe these slightly poorer ones will work! I'm also a teacher but I haven't told my school about our ivf over the last 3 yrs. it's difficult to stay positive,especially when it seems to happen so easily for others. I have friends who now have 2 or 3 children yet we started trying before them. It's like a wee timeline and it hurts.  I hope that your AF symptoms are positive signs. 

Kappa; I know. It's really tough. We have so many frirnds who say that their pregnancy was an accident. 

Hi to everyone else. Xx


----------



## Camsie

Hi everyone.  Please add me to your group, I had my second round of IUI on Tuesday, so my test date is 6th May.  My first cycle was last month, and I decided to just crack straight on after my negative result.  I'm 36 and single, having treatment with donor sperm.  
As just posted on the April thread, I have become insanely addicted to One Born Every Minute!  Hoping that the baby vibes will flow into my uterus!
Here's to May being our month xx


----------



## kappa

Haha Camsie I think we're prob all addicted to one born on here!! Yes Sukama she knows we're going through treatment! Apparently her OH only has to look at her and they fall pregnant- quote on quote. Ive asked the consultant and they just say we just havent been lucky yet! No Ljp64 we've been TTC 4 years, I was on Clomid 2 yrs ago which was as much use as a fart in a wetsuit! Didn't even ovulate or get a period on it. So have been doing OI on injectables for the last 7 months just finished my 6th cycle on Tues. How are you feeling after your ET?x


----------



## Chilli Chick

forgot to ask you to add me in my original post

Having PGD test date is 7th May.

Thanks


----------



## ElePond

Hello Sharry,

Please can I join? I am 10DPT 2DT - test day is 1st May.

X


----------



## orchidz

I got my BFP 6 days after 5 day transfer. I think you would be safe enough to test 9dp5dt as there should be enough hcg to be detected. However if there was implant ion it might of been a bit late, so if you a bfn at 9dpt you may still get a BFP some days later. Good luck.


----------



## foxglove

Hey - I got my bfp on 9dp5dt... good luck xx


----------



## mrssully

Hi Sharry,
Can you add me to the group please. I had my ivf 5day blast transfer yesterday grade 5ba. My official test date is the 7th of May.

Hello 2ww!!
Mrssully x


----------



## Oonagh14

Please can I be added

I had a 2 cell 2 day transfer on Friday 25th, test day is 9th May.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Thanks foxglove and orchirdz. Think I'll test 9dp5dt. 

Camsie: I can't watch Born. Just get too upset by it. 

How us everyone? Anyone doing the clexane injections? I'm finding them quite painful. Xx


----------



## Guest

Afternoon All,
Mind if I join this 2WW party?
I've just had FET this morning, 5 day advanced blast grade 2/2 (whatever that means?) 

Can anyone shed any light on the many different grading systems different clinics have please? Some ladies are graded using letters as opposed to numbers and some are graded 1 to 4 with 4 being the best quality, I'm a little confused  

Sugarpielaura - the clexane injections are evil little things aren't they? My fiance and I have worked out our own most comfortable way to do them, not sure if it helps? I sit completely upright while he grabs a good chunk of skin - being slim there isn't alot to grab so a few more pounds would really help with this bit! He injects me but doesn't let the skin go for a few seconds after the jab. Weirdly I'm bruised only on my left side but I can tolerate them a bit more now. Unfortunately it's just one of those things that we have to grit our teeth and get through.

Sharry would you mind adding me please? OTD is 12th May.

Take care, Tish x


----------



## sonyab1983

Hi Ladies,

Mind if i join you?

I had my transfer today so i am offically PUPO with Twins!

Sharry please can you add me to the front page OTD 12th May!


----------



## sukama

Hello ladies in waiting!  

Sonyab - you and me both, PUPO with twins!!  Fingers crossed it is bfp for us both x  

LJP - any sign of the dreaded AF or are you still keeping it at bay?    Every time I have a twinge I convince myself it means something more than it is!

Hello and welcome to all new posters, really hope we all do well...  

Suzanne x


----------



## Mrsball

Hi. 
Can I join you please?
1 blast transferred. Am currently 2dt5dt and OTD 8th may. 
X


----------



## Maypole09

sugarpielaura said:


> How us everyone? Anyone doing the clexane injections? I'm finding them quite painful. Xx


I'm on prontogest injections which go in my bottom. My husband does them. I was on for my second cycle which I feel pregnant but m/c. So chose to have them on our 3rd. We have a routine i lay face down on the bed and he put prepares them in the spare room and injects while I'm not looking. It is sore but our routine helps with that. 
HTH x

Hope everyone has had a good day and feeling OK. I've treated myself to a facial today. Any excuse to relax . 
I just wanted to share my experience of using HPT before time. We tested the morning we were due to go for the results and it BFN and I had terrible AF pains but no bleeding. We sat in reception discussing what to next with our lives as it hadn't worked and then the clinic tested and it was a BFP. We were lost for words. Sadly I m/c at 7 weeks. 
All I saying is is you get a BFN then don't give up as it maybe wrong.

Hope I haven't upset anyone. Stay well and positive xxx


----------



## noelle80

Hi girls! woohoo, excited to be able to join this thread at last! I already know a few of you from the cycle buddies page 

Had 1 blast transferred today (day 5) No frosties, OTD 10th May. not looking forward to the next couple of weeks!


----------



## sukama

Hi Noelle!

Maypole - you made me laugh with your routine, but at least it involves you both in this process!  They should include it in marriage vows, a special bum injection clause...

Good luck to all  

AFM I am now 5dp5dt and for all my preaching of 'do NOT test before OTD' today found me in Boots picking up more cyclogest, and sadly the pharmacy desk is right by the pregnancy tests...

...if it weren't for the fact that the one I wanted had a twinpack offer and was OOS, I fear I may have purchased one!  Just couldn't bring myself to buy a single pack when I could get another for free.  Thank goodness for my scrooge tendencies!!


----------



## Oonagh14

My goodness this 2ww business is hard isn't it. I'd completely forgotten how BONKERS I go!!!!! 

So I had my 2 day 2 cell transferred on Friday, so am I right in thinking I am now 3dp2dt? 

Arrrrrghhhhh


----------



## tepelu

Sharry, will you please add me to the list?

This is my first medicated cycle with time intercourse.  I took letrozole (Femara) 5 mg CD 3-7, with 75 IU Follistim CD 7-11, and then the Ovidrel trigger shot.  I am supposed to take a test on Friday May 2, which is 14 dpo.  I had 3 follicles that were definitely mature, and possibly two additional mature follicles (which were borderline at the last ultrasound, 2 days before ovulation).

I have been ttc for 2.5 years naturally.  I have never had children.  I had one pregnancy make it to six weeks, followed by six chemical pregnancies lasting about 4.5 weeks each.  I've had all kinds of testing, and doc's best guess is that my age is the culprit (39).  My AMH and FSH are good, though.

I was doing a good job of staying positive until today, when I started to freak out because my boobs are not sore.  During the seven times I've become pregnant, that was always an early symptom.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Evening ladies,

Tish: it's so strange isn't it?! My clinic grade 2cell/4 cell etc but when they get to blastocyst stage,they are graded with a number and letter so 3AA or 2BB. The number refers to how developed it is and the letters refer to the quality if the outside of the embryo and on the inside. Yeah,the clexane is tough. I've dine them for a few cycles now and it's not any easier. Hate them. I've got a solid lump on my right thigh from one on Thursday. Just not budging at all. Who knows what/where I injected it?! 

Sony, noelle, tepelu and Mrsball: welcome. 

Maypole: I feel your pain. I had gestone injections the last cycle and we had a routine too. Used to numb my bum with frozen peas and then inject!   Facial sounds lovely. Hope you enjoyed it.  

Sukama: well done on not buying a test. I've been thinking about it but not been to the shops yet. 

Oonagh: it's really tough.   Yesh, your 3dp2dt. 

Afm, well ladies I'm now 4dp5dt and feeling absolutely zilch. Nada,nothing. Boobs not sore anymore, no twinges or cramping and passed loads fluid today so they'll def be washed out by now. Just want to know now. Hate the waiting! Xx


----------



## Bella111

Hey ladies, this is my first 2ww, and it is awful the most awful brain consuming thing I have ever been through!! 

Oonagh I think we are on the same timescale I also had 2cell 2 day transfer on Friday which makes us 3dpt. Mine was a fet and they put two embryos back. 

Bella


----------



## TheresaB

Hi ladies

Sharry can you please add me OTD 9/5

I had FET 2cell 2day transfer on 25/4. This is our 3rd attempt so fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky! 

x


----------



## hollywood130

Hi Ladies
Can I join in? This is my second cycle of OI with TSI, Day 5 tomorrow so taking my first shot of Gonal F of 112.5, same day 7 and 9, have a scan day 11 and as long as there is some nice size follies in there I'll be taking a shot of Ovitrelle.  Fingers crossed all goes to plan this month.  Had a really short cycle of 24 days last month so not sure when I'll be testing prob around the 20th.  Going to ask the clinic once I get there next Tuesday.

I'm 5 years ttc, have 3-4 cycle of OI with TSI before moving onto IVF, I have Endometriosis and a low egg reserve. Baby dust to all and praying for BFP's this month!


----------



## Oonagh14

TheresaB said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sharry can you please add me OTD 9/5
> 
> I had FET 2cell 2day transfer on 25/4. This is our 3rd attempt so fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky!
> 
> x


You, me and Bella all seem to have been transferred the same day!

Any symptoms yet girls?


----------



## TheresaB

How exciting! Are we all testing on the same day too? I've noticed not every tests at 14 days! Are you going to do an early home test? I'm tempted to do one on weds 7th as my DP is going away to Las Vegas on his stag do that day so won't be there for OTD.

I had a few cramps and twinges yesterday but not sure if it's too early for implantation?! I'm really tired but I think it's not helping that I'm not sleeping well at night due to having bad dreams about the result being negative!

How about you any symptoms yet?

The 2ww is harder this time round! 

Xx


----------



## Chilli Chick

I'm really tired at mo too and keep getting twinges in my tummy, but don't know if I'm imagining symptoms. 
Roll on the 7th when I can test. I'm confused though as paperwork before implantation said to test at 16 days but after care from clinic is 13 days.


----------



## Bella111

No nothing yet, just cramps bit I think that is to do with the gels I am taking at night.


----------



## ronniesgirl

Hi Sharry can i please be added to the list, I had IUI last Tuesday my otd is Wednesday 7th of May. Its my first tx and I'm going insane with all this waiting


----------



## Oonagh14

I have a symptom.... I had it last time I was pregnant.

Larger, darker and veiny boobs.

Urgh, how much lonnnnnnnnger


----------



## sukama

I have a total lack of symptoms, unless you count the Cyclogest making my tummy look HUGE.


----------



## Bella111

Hey ladies, hope you are all well and not driving yourselves insane with symptom spotting! Although to be honest it is probably the only think that we can think of at the moment. Had such a stressful day, had to fly to east Midlands for a meeting today, of course airport shut down flight transferred, no information and a coach journey between Birmingham and east mid that was vibrating that hard that I was sure the embryos had vibrated right out of me!! 

Anyway enough of me. 

How you all keeping, Oonagh that is positive that to are having similar symptoms as last time. 

Love Bella


----------



## Guest

Evening ladies,
Hope you are all well today?

Oonagh- fingers crossed its a positive sign!

Nice to hear some of you will be testing on the same day, how exciting!

AFM been feeling dreadful today, completely exhausted and crying at every little thing - I'm only 1dp5dt how am I going to cope another 2 weeks nearly?
Take care,Tish x


----------



## TheresaB

Hey ladies

Oonagh fingers crossed the symptoms being he same as your previous pregnancy means a BFP! 

Tish I was really tired for the first couple of days seems a bit better now although sleepless nights aren't helping matters! If only we could control our dreams! 

Bella that does sound like a very stressful day    hope your home and relaxing now! 

AFM
God this 2ww wait is driving me mad! I'm getting bored of waiting already and I'm not even half way through? 

My DP is in Edinburgh for work overnight so just me and our doggies! I hate him being away but even more so now! 

Is anyone going to test earlier than their OTD? 

Sending positive thoughts to everyone's embies and hope they are all working hard!

Xx


----------



## Oonagh14

He hee not to worry!

Think I will probably test by next Wednesday!  My official date is next Friday.


----------



## TheresaB

I'm going to test first wee of Wednesday morning! Fingers crossed its a BFP so I can send my DP off happy on his stag do! I will do it secretly though so then if it's negative he's not upset before going and just in case it's a false negative due to testing too early! Aghhhh so many thoughts!

Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

I think I'll test on Sat. Official otd is Monday but that'll be me 11dp5dt which seems late. By Sat,I'll be 9dp5dt. Xx


----------



## Camsie

Hi Ronniesgirl, I'm on my second round of IUI.  I tried so hard not to think about it, but its all consuming.  My advice is just try to relax and don't over analyse every twinge in your stomach!  Have you been given any drugs to take during the 2ww? x

Has anyone else experienced bleeding gums?  I went to the dentist this morning and confided in him about my treatment, he said that the hormones have caused my gums to bleed.... am hopeful that means something good!!


----------



## hannahDMP

Evening girls,

Sharry, please may I be added. Fet. Et -29/4 OTD - 11/5.

Looking forward to sharing this loooong fortnight together and hoping we can keep each other sane!!!

Good luck all, 

Hannah xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Hope you are all well today?

Hi Hannah (from Apr/May FET thread)!

Camsie - bleeding gums can be a sign of pregnancy so fingers crossed for you.

TheresaB - re: testing early, I think I may test on the 11th as OTD the 12th, is actually my birthday. If it's bad news think I want to know the day before, I started my period the day before test day on my fresh cycle anyway so I may not even need to test.

WARNING TMI!!! Anyone having problems with the delightful bum bullets? I've had to swap to the 'front door' for a few days as I'm itching terribly and constipated.  

Well I'm 2DP5DT today and it's dragging soooo slowly!

Have a nice day, Tish x


----------



## TheresaB

Morning ladies

The group is starting to get bigger now!

Tish on my 1st fresh cycle I had my AF before OTD, my 2nd FET I went to OTD but got BFN so I'm hoping 3rd time I make it to OTD and get a BFP!
I've only been told to use the front door?!! Which gel are you using? I'm using Crinone. I can only imagine what the build up must be like up the back door, I get it but can easily clear it out in a warm bath. I think it's still as effective in the front door as the tissue is just as sensitive! 

Camsie I had also read bleeding gums can be a sign of pregnancy so fx! 

Is anyone else taking progynova tablets along with their gels? 

AFM well I'm day 5 after ET so should be having implantation around now going by what a lot of website say. I hate this being out of my control and not being able to know what is going on in there! Wish there was a scan you could have to show what the embies are up to! I had my first unbroken decent nights sleep last night! No crazy dreams and I didn't need to get up and pee! Normally I do with the amount of water I'm drinking! 

Hope everyone's embies are having a party and don't want to leave!

xx


----------



## mrsww

AF arrived last night so a BFN for me, didn't even get to testing date.  Haven't yet told my wife as figured it would make it harder for her at work.  Plan now to have a couple of months off and talk to consultant about either medicated IUI or IVF.  Best wishes everyone and I hope this month is the one for your BFP.


----------



## ronniesgirl

Thankyou for your reply Camsie, no I've not been given any drugs I had no drugs apart from trigger shot. AF is due between Friday and Sunday and so far i have no signs of her either. I've woken up this morning feeling very wet (appologies for tmi) i've read it could be a sign.


----------



## Oonagh14

TheresaB Me, I'm taking progynova and the cyclogest..... fun fun.


----------



## TheresaB

Mrsww so sorry to hear that AF has come! It's devastating isn't it! We put ourselves through so much and it's so disappointing to not get the end result! Don't give up though! Your time will come! Definitely take a break for a couple of months to digest everything and discuss your next steps! Fx for your next round which route you decide to take. Sending you  

Xx


----------



## joshie

Hi, please can I join too. 3 day et was on Monday 28th and otd is 12th may if that could be added too.
Mrsww, I am very sorry to hear your news.

I forgot how difficult this 2ww is. When we had our son me and my husband told family and a few close friends so I had people to talk to.  This time we have decided to keep it all to ourselves which I like but find it difficult having no one to talk to. That is why this page is fantastic support for me, thank you girls!!! I keep worrying every move I take is causing harm...... stupid I know as women are getting on with their normal lives when conceiving naturally! Am enjoying no housework which Itold husband is a must!!!!! He might realise everything iI do!!!!!
Take care everyone
J xx


----------



## Camsie

*ronniesgirl* Ooh fingers crossed for you! I am taking progesterone and it give me stomach cramps, very annoying and making me crazy!! x

*tish1979* Oh i do hope so Tish! Yes, the "bum bullets" are quite messy aren't they .... yuck!

*mrsww* So sorry to hear this MrsWW, it really is so tough. Keep positive and strong x


----------



## hannahDMP

Afternoon girls, 

Tish, hello lovely! Nice to see a familiar face   re. the bum bullets, I've always used the back door on my three previous treatments, this time the nurse advised the front only and it's a lot messier!! I get paranoid I'm not using them right, but   I am.

TheresaB, hope implantation is going on as we speak! Glad to hear you slept well, I didn't! I had really strong dreams and woke up sweaty a couple of times, nice!!

Sorry to hear your news mrsww   sending you well wishes for the future  

Hi Joshie, we've only told my parents and brother this time, just to take the pressure off really. You're right though, ff is a lifeline to have others go through exactly what you are. Just bring understood means a lot!!!

Well 1dp5dt and the familiar 2ww frenzy has begun in my head....only another llooonnnggg 10 1/2 days to go!!!!!

Hannah xxx


----------



## ElePond

Mrsww - So sorry to hear that - same for me, I was due to test the same day as you (1st May) and AF arrived yesterday   Lots of love and luck to you for the future.

Best of luck everyone - hoping you all get your BFP this time.

x


----------



## TheresaB

Elepond sorry to hear AF has arrived! Sending you big   Don't give up your time will come! Xx


----------



## Guest

Hii All,
MrsWW - so sorry to hear AF reared her ugly head, sending  . Take some time to grieve and get yourself back on your feet again x

Elepond - sending big   your way too, hopefully it will be your time really soon x

TheresaB - I'm using cyclogest pessaries and was told to use the back door if I could, I was driven to distraction the other day itching. I'm also on 4 Progynova tablets a day so fingers crossed I'm nice and plump for my baby blast!

Hi Joshie - welcome! You have the same dates as me huni and I'm enjoying a week off housework too. The 2WW is awful, best to keep busy but nothing too strenuous. My second round of homemade flapjack is currently cooling in the kitchen, it doesn't last long in this house!

Hahhah - it's funny isn't it how different clinics have different ways of how 'best' to do things. Re the 'front door' as long as you push it up high and lay down for 20 mins you should be ok, but yes they are a lot messier this way uurgghh. The things we go through ha ha.

Take Care, Tish x


----------



## Little_Pea

Hey ladies

Sorry I've not posted for a few days. I post so much on cycle buddies.

Firstly mrsww - sorry to hear about your AF make site you still test on OTD. Hope you and DW get your dream soon

Noelle - nice to see you here 

Hi to all those who have joined. Hope you're all taking it easy.

I am now 9dp5dt and am due to test Saturday Which will be 17 says after EC seems much later than other peoples. I don't know if I have the will power,

AFM

I Had ovulation/twinge pains on day 6
Nothing except years on day 7
Ovulation pains on day 8 and 9. Moved from left to right left to right. Migraine on day 9
On day 10 I started getting pulling pains downwards from
Left. At bed time I had spots of brown stuff
Day 11 more spotting and tempreture dip and day 12 more spotting 
Day 12 central pulling spotting stopped,
Day 13 migraine  right side groin pain
Day 14 TODAY migraine lasted through night till 6am. Woke at 2am had to lie on bathroom floor with nausea from migraine. Felt dehydrated 

MY boobs feel ok just bra pains, my belt
Goes from constipated to loose. Can't do my jean button up for last 4 days.

No idea if it's worked or not. Fingers crossed


----------



## TheresaB

Little-pea my OTD has always been 14 days after ET on a 3 day so your timing is the same being 12 days after ET on a 5 day. I'm going to test 2 days early as my DP is going on his stag do, not the best timing but he's had it booked since last year! Are you going to test before Saturday? 

Tish you've made me want flapjacks now   I fancy doing some baking but I don't have any ingredients and can't be bothered to go to the shop. Think I may ask my DP to pick up some flapjacks on the way home. I'm taking 3 progynovas a day. 

xx


----------



## mrssully

Hi everyone.
Been great reading everyones updates! Makes me feel sane that everyone is going through the same thing. 
Just trying to keep positive and not over analyse every cramp! 
Here's to a quick 1ww now!!
Mrssully xx


----------



## Talisman

Hi Sharry
Please can you add me to the front page - ICSI ET was today! and OTD is 12th May    

Hi everyone else


----------



## Oonagh14

I keep looking at my boobs.... they look so similar to last time I got a BFP.  Larger, heavier, darker and very veiny.

No other symptoms really apart from having like a sicky taste. 

Not sure I can handle this for another WEEK!


----------



## TheresaB

I haven't got any symptoms like that so I'm not feeling very positive  

Driving myself mad on this 2ww  

Xx


----------



## gringa

Hi All
Sharry, please could I be added to this forum? I have just had 2 embies transferred - 3 day blasts - OTD 12th May. This thread really helped the last time!! Good luck to all of us and lots of       - taking it easy today and tomorrow - and will try not to drive myself crazy with Doctor Google this time!  
  xxxxx


----------



## sukama

So sorry to those with the arrival of AF or BFN, I hope this works for you in the future and you get the family you deserve.

Symptoms are difficult, aren't they?  Some women with BFP have noticeable ones, others nothing at all.  I have had some light symptoms but what are they from?  They are the same as side effects from Cyclogest, pregnancy hormones or AF alert!

I am also on the delightful bum bullets, I tend to alternate back and front so bum in the morning, front at night.  Cuts down on mess too!

And for me - 7dp5dt, broke today and bought pregnancy tests, my OTD is Friday but it seems so far...


----------



## Oonagh14

I've been online and ordered my tests from Amazon in the hope it will make me less likely to test too early.

I keep reading all sorts online about people getting BFP's at 8dpo...... hopefully waiting the few days for my tests to be delivered will keep me from being naughty!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Tish: I'm on the bullets. Twice a day,front door. Such a mess!! 

TheresaB: I'm on 2 pessaries,3 progynova tablets and a clexane injection. I'm the sane. No symptoms at all. Not one. 

MrsW and Elpond: sorry. Sending  . 

Little pea: my test dates have always been 9dp5dt. Your symptoms sound very encouraging. 

Oonagh: that all sounds positive. 

Sukama: I caved today. Bought 2 FR and 2 CB tests. 

Afm, well another day with abs no symptoms at all. Nothing. Not even camps. Not a thing. Not looking very good. 

Xx


----------



## Chilli Chick

I'm also on progynova 3 times a day and 2 front bullets twice a day. Such fun, not!


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Hope you are all well?

Well I'm officially going insane   and I'm only 2 days into this. Really bloated, 'full' feeling today with quite a few sharp cramps in abdo area. Getting worried about going back to work on Monday as I've only booked 1 week off wish I had taken 2 weeks off now.

Have a nice evening, Tish x


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Good to see some familiar faces   I'm 3dp6dt and starting to go mad...hehe.

I just ordered some frer tests just £6 for two pack on Home Health website, Oonagh I had same thought as you, if I know they're in the post it'll hold off my testing a few days  

Good luck everyone x


----------



## TheresaB

It's seems everyone is on something different to me "bullets" mine is gel Crinone, I don't find it very messy there is just a build up of stuff that's not absorbed and I have to clean it out! Sorry ladies not nice to talk about! I'm on 2 a day one in the morning and one before bed. It absorbs within 20mins. 

I keep having dull aches and twinges just below my tummy around my pubic area.  I don't feel bloated like I did last time but I think that's down to me being on slimming world so I'm not eating as much as I did on previous cycles. 

xx


----------



## Oonagh14

Great minds Betsy x


----------



## Bella111

Hey everyone Hope you are all keeping well,

Theresa I am also only crinone gel only once day though so take it at night, also on 4 progynova a day as well. 

Aalso having the cramps as well however I have had them since taking the gels so just think it is the gels causing it. DH and I have decided to stick to our testing date, we also told the people who know that we find out the following day just so that we can get our heads around what the result is whatever it may be. 

Bella


----------



## gringa

HI Bella
I am taking exactly the same as you are - crinone gel at night and 4 Prognova  - oh and baby aspirin as well. 
It is hard to stick to test day! Last time I tested on day 7,10 and 12 and in  retrospect it wasnt helpful at all - going to try to be strong this time - but its very tempting and I happen to have 4 tests in my bedside draw!! 
Theresa - no symptoms or symptons is really tricky and I think we re all hoping for some symptoms, but I have read soo many posts on this and other forums of ladies who have had no symptoms and got BFPs and loads of symptoms and BFNs  - try to stay positive!! You really cant tell!
Lots of     to everyone


----------



## fellybabe

Am on my fourth day of gonal f injection today. My scans will be on the 5th and 6th of May...possibly egg collection will be on the 9th or 10th, ET might be 12th or 13th May but am definitely sure my 2ww will be in May....,


----------



## Little_Pea

*hey ladies we tested today as we are 10dp5dt OTD isn't till Saturday and we are BFP two pink lines before I even flushed the chain*

We are so excited


----------



## Betsy SW

Little pea congrats!!!! Brilliant news!!! Which test did you use?  I would like to test at 10days too


----------



## hannahDMP

Congratulations Little pea!!!! 

Happy days  Enjoy x x


----------



## Little_Pea

I used first response as it detects positives really low. I also have clear blue plus an clear blue digital in the bathroom but skipped them ha


----------



## fellybabe

Little_Pea  Congratulations....so happy for you


----------



## joshie

Hi girls,
Little pea massive congratulations to you both! Fan news!

I'm finding this otd business very bizarre with all the different dates. One website has said 11 days after trigger which makes it Sunday for us whereas the clinic have told us the 12th but could get away with the 11th. I am the most impatient person anyway so this 2ww is driving me mad and only had 3 day et on Monday! I do like the idea of ordering the pregnancy tests online and decide if they arrive early then its fate to test early?!?! Very scared of testing though!

I keep feeling mild pains/cramps but not sure if I'm starting to imagine these things!

One good thing about this 2ww is allowing me to get the sky planner out of only 20% free! 

Thanks everyone for keeping me sane during this time! Lots of love xxxx


----------



## TheresaB

Congratulations little-pea that's amazing news! Very happy for you! I hope I get the same result although not feeling positive! I bet you haven't stopped smiling! 

xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Theresa - stay positive hon! Fingers crossed and positive thoughts

Joshie - our clinic gave us a test date of 17 days past EC. We tested 15 days after. As we noticed most people were given test days of 15 days. I thought I was very patient. In the end I was son convinced I was pregnant we just had to test today

Fellybabe / Hannah / Betsy - thank you 

Sharry please update my BFP


----------



## Oonagh14

Well done Little_Pea!!!

AFM I still have veiny, larger boobs and slightly tingly if that makes sense. 

Hoping to hold out till Wednesday to test with a first response....


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Woohoo BFP little pea - congratulations! Sending you both best wishes for the coming months x

Well there seems to be a few of us with an OTD of 12th May - it seems ages away!

Did you get your flapjacks? (sorry your message has dropped off the bottom of the page I had that much to catch up on - but you will know who you are haha)

Joshie - yes OTD's are very confusing, a lady who had transfer a day later than me tests a day before me, different clinics just have different protocols but it can be frustrating when you are playing the waiting game.

Oonagh - it's all looking good, hopefully you can wait it out to test?

AFM - cant stop eating! x


----------



## TheresaB

Afternoon ladies

Oonagh I'm also testing weds and going to use first response! Since it worked for little-pea here's hoping! My boobs are start to ache a bit and I swear have some darker veins but I'm worried that is just the drugs!

Tish I didn't get my flapjack but instead my DP got a cheeky curry on the way home from work! I still have the craving for some so going to the shop after slimming world weigh in tonight!

AFM
I'm still driving myself mad symptom spotting! Since ET last Friday time has dragged so hoping being busy up until weds will take my mind off it. I have my brothers fiancées hen do this weekend, nice bank holiday Monday with my DP, drivers awareness course Tuesday and then test weds! Also very busy weds which is good to take my mind off if it's BFN, we're going to see the registrar to choose our ceremony options, having a hair cut, lunch with DP then saying goodbye to him as he goes off to Las Vegas, that bit will be emotional! Fingers crossed for BFP  

Hope all you ladies are doing ok on your 2ww! Keeping everything crossed for you all to get BFP! 

Xx


----------



## joshie

Theresa, how are you finding slimming world. I'm also on it and after loosing 1 and 1/2 stone I can'tbelieve how easy it is! My weigh in last week iI lost 1.5 lb and after eating 2 maccy D's and Chinese take away plus "helping" my 2 yr old eat his easter eggs and going out for dinner for dh birthday and had sticky toffee pudding for dessert I really was not expecting that!!!! I wondering if its because I came off the drugs last week.....did you have the same?  I don't know about anyone else but this 2ww is making me hungry and I have 12 days to go yet!!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Talisman

Little pea thats fantastic news so pleased for you both


----------



## TheresaB

Joshie I'm finding it really easy too! I got my 1 stone award 3 weeks ago but them my cousin came over for a visit from Canada and he likes to eat out a lot so I put 5lb on over 2 weeks! I got straight back on it this week and hopefully I have lost about 3lb so should be back where I was by next weigh in! I'm annoyed he came as I was hoping for 1 and half stone award by now but I did enjoy all those meals out! Having really tasty great recipes and I don't feel like I'm on a diet! The fakeaways books is excellent! Wow you did do well to lose 1.5lbs after the week you had! 
Xx


----------



## gringa

LittlePea, Congratulations! Great news! You must be over the moon! Here's hoping that theres more positive news soon from many of us!
xxx


----------



## hollywood130

Big Congrats to you LittlePea, great news, I'm sure you're very excited!


----------



## notamuggle

Hello ladies,

Sharry please can you add me to the list, I ad my second IUI today and OTD is 15th May

Goidelic luck everyone


----------



## Guest

Hi All,
Joshie and Theresa - congratulations on your weight loss, particularly hard I think going through treatment at the same time so well done!
Hope you eventually get your little flapjack treat Theresa but curry was a good substitute!

Notamuggle - welcome and congratulations on being PUPO. Best wishes for your cycle x

Joshie - yes I'm the same, eating constantly at the moment, even after I have just eaten tea! I polished off 3 bags of oddities the other night and then whilst watching masterchef I wanted to eat everything they cooked as well!  

Hope you all have a nice evening, Tish x


----------



## mrssully

Congratulations little-pea! Wonderful news x


----------



## Chilli Chick

congratulations Little Pea!


----------



## smiling angel

Hey all! I had my et today of 2 day 3 enbies so just starting the 2ww. Been down this road a few times so here's hoping this is the lucky one!


----------



## joshie

Welcome smiling angel and notamuggle lots of luck.
Tish, I'm pleased its not just me who is enjoying food at the moment too!
Theresa, fake away book is fab, have most our meals out that now! Hope weigh in went well XXX

11 sleeps seem soooooo far away. When are the 12th people going to test if doing early? Xxxx


----------



## gringa

hey Joshie
I think Ill probably cave in on the weekend before - maybe on the 10th.....how about you??
Welcome everyone else who is new!
xxxx


----------



## Talisman

Hi everyone
Joshie .
My otd is 12th but as im off work that day im going to try and hold out until then... wish me luck!!


----------



## Camsie

notamuggle said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Sharry please can you add me to the list, I ad my second IUI today and OTD is 15th May
> 
> Goidelic luck everyone


We are in exactly the same boat, I'm also in my 2nd IUI and going it alone. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## notamuggle

Thanks everyone

And hi camsie 

PS sorry for my appalling typos in that last message! I have sausage fingers


----------



## sukama

Morning all

Started testing early 7dp5dt which drove me mad Wednesday and Thursday as results were faint.

However - today (OTD) was a darker positive which makes me  ladies!    

Am in good company with Little Pea, now we can both enjoy the 3WW for heartbeat scan!!  OMG!!!!  

Suzanne x


----------



## sukama

*Sharry* please update me as PREGNANT!!!


----------



## Chilli Chick

Yeah! Congratulations xx


----------



## joshie

Hi,
Gringamum-think I may go for sat 10th too as well as dh is off too then.....scared just thinking about it! 
Suzanne, amazing news! Massive congratulations!!!!
Theb12th may testers, when was your ec and et's?
Xxxxx


----------



## Camsie

sukama said:


> *Sharry* please update me as PREGNANT!!!


HURRAH!


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Hope you are all well today?

Sukama - woohoo congratulations pregnant lady!  

Joshie - my OTD is the 12th but think I will test on the 11th as I want to keep my birthday for me. My 5DT (FET) was on Monday 28th April. It is scary to think of testing as it may just pop your PUPO bubble which isn't a nice thought, although I guess by then I will just want to know.

Welcome to the 2WW smilingangel - hope this cycle works for you x

Tish x


----------



## notamuggle

Sukama! That great news   

Last time I tested positive on day 11 post IUI, not sure what I'll do this time. Like you Tish I want to stay PUPO for as long as possible!

X


----------



## smiling angel

Congratulations Sukzama!


----------



## hannahDMP

Congratulations Sukzama! Really lovely news 


Aaaaarrrggggghhhhhh, girls! How hard is this 2ww, time is going soooooo slowly   
I'm only 3dp5t. How am I going to get to (11th) next Sunday morning?!!!
I'm having a few cramps and am going from no hope ----- to some hope and then back and then forward. It's so hard to keep sane  
I keep eating custard creams and normally I'm a real health conscious person and run 4-5 Times a week. I've lost all control atm and biscuits seem to be helping if only briefly.



Sorry for the major whinge girls, just know you'll understand. Hope you lovelies are coping better than me. I have no temptation to test early. I've one clearblue hpt in the drawer which can stop there. Only another 9 day's to go.......

Hope you all have nice bh weekends ahead. What does everyone have planned?

Hannah xxx


----------



## NadSi001

Hi Sharry please can you add me 9th May for OTD many thanks xxx


----------



## TheresaB

Morning ladies

Firstly sukama congratulations on your BFP!!   that's fantastic news! more happy news for the group!

Welcome to all the new ladies, hope your 2ww is going ok.

Joshie I lost 3.5lbs last night at weigh in! Really happy with that! Almost back to where I was before my cousin came to visit! Although last night and this morning I polished of quite a few mini flapjacks so I will need to do some damage limitation foe the rest of the week!

Tish I manage to get some flapjacks, got a box of mini ones from sainsburys. I had a few last night and just been sat in bed now munching on them! Just craving the sweet stuff at the mo! Probably a side effect of the drugs! 

AFM
7dp2dt this first week has been really tough, I'm looking forward to a busy few days which will take me to Wednesday when I'm going to test! Fingers, toes and everything crossed for a BFP! 

Sending lots of baby dust everyone's way.

Hope you all gave lovely plans for the weekend!

Xx


----------



## NadSi001

TheresaB looks like you and I are hpt on the same day that's my plan too xxx


----------



## Little_Pea

SUKAMA CONGRTAULATIONS

Welcome to the 3WW.... Mine is 23rd

*SHARRY* please update my


----------



## NadSi001

Little pea how very exciting! Fab news, congratulations    

Lots of BFPs, maybe something in the air?! Fingers crossed for all who have their OTDs coming up xxx


----------



## Bella111

Hey ladies!! 

Massive CONGRATULATIONS To all you lovely ladies on you positive results 

And welcome to those who have just joined us.  

Really hate to bring down the fabulous mood but not feeling very positive today I just can't put my finger on it. I am 7dp 2dt and up until today I was feeling really crampy bit not usual af cramps, feeling really tired and just not myself I had a belief that it would work. Then this morning I woke up and just mental and physically felt completely different. Physically I feel great more energy not tired, my cramps have changed and feel so much more like af cramps and mentally I have become moody like Pms symptoms have started! And I don't really feel Pupo anymore!

I know it's not over till the fat lady sings but I don't know today it's just different! 

Sorry for rambling!! 
Bella


----------



## Crockett

Hi

Bfp for me!! Good luck to all x scan booked for 22nd.


----------



## joshie

Hi Bella, sorry to hear how you are feeling, its such a difficult time.  I just wanted to share with you when I was going through the 2ww with my son my boobs were hurting me and all of a sudden theystopped hurting. My dh was working away so iI used to go to the nurse at my docs surgery each morning for her to do the bum injection I had to have everyday as couldn't do that one myself. I remember sobbing my heart out to her saying my boobs don't hurt anymore. A few days later I got a bfp. I dread to think what all these drugs are doing to us along with all the pyscological stuff going on. When is your otd?


Massive contract Crockett! Lovely news

Theresa, fab weight loss, well done!

ATM, someone needs to take Dr Google away from me! This tablet is attached to me at the mo!!!! Started feeling a little sick yesterday and still today, surely though that would be too early to be a sign I'm sure its more related to his anxious I'm feeling, and that's with over a week till otd!!! Thank you to you will for the massive support you are giving me with this forum, its a lifeline and keeling me a little but sane!! Xxxxx


----------



## Bella111

Thanks Joshie, otd is on the 9th so another week to go, going to try and stick it out till then, think I might drive myself even more nuts with testing early. 

Bella


----------



## Loopy Chicken

Hi ladies - can I crash the party? I know some of you lovely ladies from the cycle thread

Sharry - can you add me to the front page ?
ET on 30/04
OTD on 08/05

Just a quick post - I am going   with the waiting and the waiting ... I'm only 2dp5dt


----------



## smiling angel

Congrats Crockett that is fab news loads if positive vibes here!


----------



## Talisman

Loopy...my ET buddy me too!! 

Congratulations to crocket...fab news x


----------



## Loopy Chicken

Hey Talisman

Why are our OTDs so massively different? I was told 2 weeks post EC..maybe they meant Friday. Its a mystery

Are you still taking any supplements (other than folic acid?) I stopped - wasnt sure what was safe / not

Honestly - think I may need to go into the office next week. Need people around to distract me - I cant pretend to only be working then


----------



## FAB123

Please can I join?  I'm 3 days post 5d blasto and 5 days post 3 day transfer.  None of the other 4 blastocs were good enough to freeze.  Progesterone result of 795 (just on cyclogest, no gestone) and feeling very negative today.  PG test on 10 May, 3 days before my b/day...


----------



## susieg2404

hi Sharry can you add me to the list

I had 2nd IUI on 23rd April and OTD is 7th May

Massive congratulations to everyone who has gotten their BFPs and good luck to all on 2ww

I apologise in advance for length of this but I'm driving myself crazy!!

I have been testing out my trigger using cheapo test strips with 20ml sensitivity and had bright white BFN from 6dpiui (not even a hint of a line or evap).

I'm 9dpiui today and went to buy superdrug 10ml sensitivity test to do Sunday/Monday knowing I couldn't hold out to OTD and been told they are more sensitive even than first response.

I used one last cycle at 10dpiui and not even a hint of a line. Have no idea why I did it but they were burning a hole in my bag and I couldn't help doing one  

It came out with a VERY faint but definitely there 2nd line (didn't have to squint, stand on one leg and point it at a 45 degree angle to a light to see it  )

I have been going nuts all afternoon as I'm terrified that its still the trigger as the Superdrug tests are more than sensitive than the ones I've used for the last 3 days. Do you think if 20ml was negative for the trigger 3 days ago there is any way there would be enough left to be picked up 3 days later at 10ml? I have heard Ovidrel trigger is supposed to half every day so should be under 5 now if it was under 20 on Tuesday and the 250 dose should be out of your system 10 days post trigger maximum and I was exactly 10 days post trigger when I took the test

Sorry again for venting but I am driving myself nuts


----------



## Loopy Chicken

Susieg .. goodness.. i feel like i need a degree in Chemistry to understand ... alas i dont have one ... so cant really offer much advice

It would never have occured to me to try and test out hpt

Anyways...very best of luck... have my fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you

xx


----------



## smiling angel

Susie g I reckon you will drive yourself mad going through all that. It can take up to 18 days for trigger to leave I think so hang on another few days before you test again. You've only 5 left and take what you have learned so far as a positive!


----------



## susieg2404

Thanks loopy and smiling angel!

I'm already going nuts lol

I tested my trigger out last cycle and got bright white bfns the whole way through and I really think it helped when AF appeared as I hadn't been building my hopes up for the whole 2ww and by OTD I knew there was only a tiny chance

It's backfired on me this time though


----------



## kappa

I'm out, period arrived this morning. 4 days before OTD. DEVASTATED as this was the 6th and last cycle of OI.


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Kappa so sorry to hear your news xx

Susie I'm not sure on the tests tbh, good luck xx

Hannah I share your frustration!! I've been keeping busy but my frer tests arrived in the post today.  I wanted to use one straight away but thought it'd be a waste as only 5dp6dt...so I'll hold off until first thing in the morning at least   must keep busy, must keep busy....oh and my healthy diet went out the window too, I'm eating chocolate/cake every day...

Congrats to the bfps, hugs to the BFNs and fingers crossed for everyone on 2ww

Betsy xx


----------



## smiling angel

So sorry for you kappa x


----------



## susieg2404

So sorry to hear that Kappa

Don't test early Betsy lol


----------



## Betsy SW

Suzie I'm trying to hold out...it's taking all my will power not to test NOW lol


----------



## Oonagh14

Betsy SW Yep, my FR tests arrived today too.....

I need to do a "symptoms" report.
I'm 7dp2dt 
I have larger heavier boobs which appear very veiny. Just now I have awful cramp in my left leg. 
Arrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhh I can't stand it!
I have 2 first response tests in the house.... BAD idea!


----------



## Maypole09

Hi 

So sorry for all the ladies that have had BFN and so pleased for the ladies that have BFP. 

I'm having a tough day today. Can't get motivated. I'm off from work as my job is very stressful and I work with the public so me and DH decided it was best for me to off to be nice and chilled rather than letting the public wind me up. My employers are very understanding but maybe not working isn't a good idea as I'm not busy. I was watching law and order today and it was about a women who killed her adoptive child as she couldn't cope with her. I just cried buckets. I was also watching my neighbours little boy in the garden before and I felt so sad. I know they went through many cycles of IVF to have him and then fell pregnant naturally but I still feel jealous. I'm also dreading going back to work as when I got back there will be a girl who will be back from maternity leave there. My office is also full of new grand mothers who talk constantly about there grandchildren and the daily picture they have been sent. I find it so tough. 

This is our 3rd final cycle of IVF and were told by our consultant that our odds of it working are only 5-10%. My DH won't discuss any other other options like adoption or egg donor. We have some counselling booked if it is a negative result  which we can defer if it's positive as it was BFP on our 2nd go but I miscarried at 7 weeks. I hope to change his mind but he seems set on not changing. 

I am due to OTD on May 12th normally it's 14 days from ET but cos I had the ET on a Saturday I have to wait 2 extra days. I am reluctant to home test before as I did on cycle 2 and it was BFN on the morning of the OTD but we got a BFP at the clinic so don't want the reverse to happen. 

I know it is probably the hormones and pressure of the 2ww but I feel very flat. 
I don't really have anyone to talk to as my mum passed away a few years ago and it's all men in my family, I do have friends but don't want to bother them with it all. 

I honestly though I was incredibly chilled about this but obviously not. My DH works shifts so he's working till late tonight and tomorrow . He's on earlies next week so hopefully that will be easier. We are also going to have night away in a nice hotel next week as it's our 5 wedding anniversary today and I'm sat here in tears on my own what a change from 5 years ago  

Sorry for such a long post. Hope everyone is doing better then me xxx


----------



## Chilli Chick

Sorry to hear that Kappa, sending you big hugs xx

My boobs feel bigger and heavier the past couple of days, I don't know if its a good sign or if its a sign that AF is on her way.


----------



## hannahDMP

Evening!

Kappa, I'm really sorry to hear your news, thinking of you and sending    



Betsy, there's a few less custard creams left than this morning    
Are you going to test early!!! Good luck lovely, will have my fingers tightly crossed for you if you do!!! I've got butterflies for you  You're braver than me, I'm nor tempted at all......(yet!!!!)

Hannah xxx


----------



## Betsy SW

Oonagh I'm glad your tests arrived, how strong will we have to be not to use them?! Your symptoms sound positive x

Chilli fingers crossed x

Maypole so sorry you're having a tough time.  Sometimes it's good to  be off work to relax, but I know alone time is hard when you're waiting anxiously  hopefully this cycle will work for you, I'm really hoping for you xx

Hannah I will probably use my first test tomorrow, six days early so I expect a BFN.  You're a stronger woman than me


----------



## Maypole09

Thank you betsy since I have posted I have started cleaning the kitchen (but I draw the line on cleaning the oven!) it's a good way of taking your frustration out. I feel better for just posting sometimes getting it off your chest helps, that and some very loud music! One hour at a time x


----------



## joshie

Maypole, I am so sorry to hear how you are feeling. You are certainly sharing how you are feeling on the correct place. I am finding everyone on here so supportive and to be honest they are my life line at the moment. Do your friends know what you are going through? No one prepares you for the 2ww, to me it's the worst part.

Kappa, I am very sorry to hear your news

As I think I've mentioned we have decided to not tell anyone what we are going through this time.  Problem is we are off to in laws for the weekend for fil birthday meal. As you can imagine I'm not in the right frame of mind for it snd also need to hide the fact I'm not drinking..... Xxx


----------



## susieg2404

Happy anniversary maypole hope u feel better

Hannah you definitely have more will power than me lol

Fingers crossed chilli

Betsy & Oonagh, I still have my other superdrug test in my bag. I'm telling myself I will wait until at least Sunday but I don't even believe myself 

Joshie can you not claim to be ill or have toothache that need antibiotics which will explain not drinking and will cover if you're a bit quiet


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Hope you are all doing ok?

Kappa - sorry to hear about your BFN, sending you   x

Crockett - congratulations on your BFP!

Joshie - put that tablet down ha ha! It's a crazy game this 2WW isn't it?

Bella - it's hard constantly thinking about has it or hasn't it worked? Try and do something small to make yourself feel better, I painted my nails a really bright orange colour   yesterday and immersed myself in a book today. Sending you some  , hope you feel a bit better soon x

Betsy - can you try and stay in your PUPO bubble a little longer? I tested early last time which was negative and I was obviously gutted but in a way it softened the blow when my period arrived the day before OTD. It's a hugely personal choice though x

Oonagh - me too! The leg cramp thing, I had restless legs most of the night last night and had a crampy feeling in my left calf all morning, I googled it and just decided to get up and move about - by the time I had dusted the house it had gone. Hope your crampy legs and (.)(.) are a good sign!

Maypole - please don't beat yourself up about having a down day, we are going through a lot and we are allowed to have our off days. It's hard seeing others' with their children even when they may have had quite a journey to achieve that. One of my closest friends has just had her baby after suffering 2 miscarriages while her husband was away in Afghan. Obviously I am thrilled for them but I do think that I could have had a baby by now also. This journey will only make us appreciate our children all the more when we do achieve our dreams. A night away with your DH will be lovely, a change of scenery, no stresses, try and relax and enjoy it, hope you feel better soon x

SusieG - sorry can't offer any pearls of wisdom but sure I have read somewhere about people using preg tests to test out the trigger shot, I could be wrong though ?  

AFM - sharp shooting pains in right side of abdo yesterday and today along with restless crampy legs - hoping and praying they are good signs?

Hope you all have a nice evening, Tish x


----------



## Maypole09

joshie I do have friends that know I just don't want to bother them. I wouldn't say I breezed through all the other bits but you are right this 2 ww so much harder. My family know but they are all men so don't feel that I can talk to them. I really miss my mum at the moment.  

Thanks susieg for the anniversary wishes 5 years ago I was dancing my little socks off to the band we had and tonight I'm cleaning the kitchen


----------



## susieg2404

I know how you feel Maypole, it was my 3rd anniversary last week the day after my iui and my hubby was on night shift. I spent the night cuddling a hot water bottle 

Tish hopefully they're good signs


----------



## Guest

Quick question ladies - does anyone know if you have to take your Fragmin (clexane) injection at the same time every day?
Any advice much appreciated,
Tish x


----------



## Maypole09

Hi tish, 
Is that the one that goes in your bum cheek? If so I'm on one called prontogest which I guess is the same. We try to do it at the same time every night but the clinic said that after a while it builds up in your system is it does really matter. We go for 9.30 till 1030pm so have that treat to look forward to in in abit! DH does then so we try and fit them round his shifts and pretty much aim for the same time (we have seem to have stuck on 1015) but going to a concert next Saturday so it will be a bit later then 

HTH xx

Ps thanks for everyone's nice words a problem shared is a problem halved and all that and the kitchen is much much cleaner!!!!


----------



## kappa

Thanks everyone. I know how you feel Maypole I often think of how happy we were before we got married before we knew any of this would be a problem. I get so upset and sometimes wonder if I'll every be truly happy again. Tish I would say try to aim for around about the same time as like any drug it will have a half life and peak and trough at certain times so you don't want that to overlap


----------



## Little_Pea

Crocket - congratulations, welcome to the 3WW,

Kappa and  oonagh /
Sorry to hear of your BFNs ( hugs xx

I jut posted this in cycle buddies

Hey ladies,

Remember I was spotting from day 10 to 12 then it stopped.

It came back yesterday day 15 just tiny droplets of brown and same today (day 16) but it's started to turn into a light pink/light purple discharge... I've also got low abdomen cramps

It's made me fell sick with worry, I hope this is normal and doesn't mean AF is coming or to ruin our BFP or if anything is wrong

:-(

Xx


----------



## Talisman

Hi ladies sorry no personals as on phone...
Loopy- i have no idea why otd dates are different it doesnt make sense.. im only on folic acid  and thats all ive ever been on x


----------



## sukama

Little Pea - can you talk to your clinic/GP?  Fx all is well with you and your embie, sure it is nothing  

Suzanne x


----------



## smiling angel

Maypole I hope you will be ok. I'm only 1dp3dt and I'm very emotional and I have been at this stage so many times. This is probably our last time also. Fortunately we are also in the middle of our adoption course and we are going to save like mad to try and do surrogacy in India next year (not allowed in Ireland) - obviously depending on how this goes. I'm hoping like all of us desperately that we will end up officially pregnant! Try and talk to your husband again about other options but wait on till you are through this roller coaster!

Little pea plenty of people bleed so I dearly hope it's just spotting and things end up
Ok for you x

Afm doing ok. My boobs are like coat hangers and my belly could already be holding triplets it's that big! Roll on tomorrow then only another 13 days to testing!!!


----------



## TheresaB

Hi ladies

Kappa sorry to hear you had a BFN, thinking if you, I know just how you feel from previous cycles. Don't give up hope, your dream will come true one day.  

Crockett congrats on your BFP! Great news an other positive on the group! 

Maypole hope you're ok, this 2ww wait is evil and unless they go through it no one will understand that's why FF is so great as we are all feeling exactly the same! Happy anniversary for yesterday, just gone midnight now! I know how you feel, when I think back to when we started we thought we would have a little toddler by the time we get married which is in September, I'm so glad now that we did decide to start trying when we did and didn't wait until after we get married. Glad you took you frustration out on the kitchen.

Little-pea I'm sure it's just spotting but call the clinic if you are worried in anyway. Try and rest up. 

Oonagh are you going to test any earlier than weds? I've just bought 2 digital clear blue tests as they were reduced in tescos, so tempted to do one early but think I will hold out until weds. I've also been getting pains in my lower tummy, that don't feel like normal AF pains, boobs have been tender and I've been feeling crampy in my left calf! God the symptom spotting is driving me mad but I can't help it! Also feeling a bit nauseous from time to time! Surely too early for that symptom! 

Hope everyone's 2ww isn't driving them too mad  ! 

AFM still symptom spotting. Just been out for a lovely meal at the hotel we are getting married at, it's called The Captains Club in Christchurch and it's gorgeous right on the river! It was strange going there and not drinking though as it is a regular haunt of ours! Also could eat half of the stuff I normally do! When got home packed all my stuff for the hen weekend tomorrow so looking forward to that and keeping busy! Plus laughing at everyone getting drunk! I know my future sister in law will end up telling me how much she loves me so I think I may record it to embarrass her! Lol.

Have a great bank holiday weekend everyone, try and get out in the sunshine and fresh air and forget the 2ww for a bit! 

Sending baby dust to everyone!

Xx


----------



## Ljp64

Morning ladies,
Haven't posted for a while. Been really poorly with trapped wind and constipation, so bad it takes my breathe away. OTD was yesterday but I was so convinced it was positive that I tested early on Thursday afternoon. BFN. OH was telling me to test again, it wouldn't be accurate etc but I felt it was right. Just tested again with first wee of the day. 
OMG it's a BFP!

Let's hope it's a sticker. Baby dust to all, and so sorry for the BFNs. Your times will come.

Lisa xxx

PS Sharry please update me to BFP


----------



## sukama

Congrats LJP amazing news x

I suffer from bloating and wind (usually constipation too, have IBS) but Bran flakes have really helped.  Good luck!


----------



## Talisman

Massive congratulations LJP XXX


----------



## xxalexandraxx

Morning ladies. I was in the April 2ww group even tho my test was today. I just went to update and I can't comment I was kinda gutted then I found this. This has been the longest 2 weeks of my life but well worth it with my BFP. We are delighted. Good luck to you all ladies. Take it easy xxx Sending loads of baby dust xxx


----------



## Little_Pea

LJP - fantastic news!! Exactly what I came on to see

Alexandra - congratulations hon!!

*CONGRATULATIONS*

This is the best feeling ever. We got ours on Thursday morning and only hit us last night

Xxxx


----------



## notamuggle

Great news LJP & Alexandra!  

Hoping the positive vibes rub of on the rest of us

Big big hugs Kappa    

AFM 2 days post IUI trying not to over analyse everything and failing!
I hadn't done the trigger shot before & forget it could make early testing a false positive so thought I'd start testing out the trigger shot, it's odd to see a positive that not a positive! 12 days to go!

Xxx


----------



## Loopy Chicken

Fab news LJP and Alexandra

What lovely news just before a bank holiday
Enjoy !


Xxx

Kappa - really sorry to hear your news. Sending  
Xxx


----------



## smiling angel

Congrats ljp64 and xxxalexandraxx!!! I can't believe ljp64 that you got a negative on your OTD and then a positive the day after! It just goes to show you doesn't it!? How many days after ET was your OTD?

Trish I'm on Clexane also. I take all my drugs within an hour or two of the same time each day. As long as you are in a similar amount of time I reckon you'll be fine!

AFM going to be much more positive today. Today is the day I'm hoping my embies are moving from morula stage to blastocyst stage and will move nicely to implant! That's what I'm trying to imagine them doing anyhow.


----------



## Bubblegum83

Sharry, Can you please add me to the list ET was on 29/04 and OTD is 11/5.

Hi Ladies,

First of all, congrats to everyone who got their BFPs and good luck to all on 2ww. Really sorry for the ladies who had BFNs and hope it works out in the future. 

I finally plucked up the courage to post on here. I am 4dpt and feeling really down. I hardly have any symptoms. In fact all the side effects from the ivf drugs like sore boobs and being really bloated have faded away. I have had very mild twinges but I think they might just be in my head. I have been off work since EC but decided to go back to work early as really struggling through this 2ww.   for this one to stick.


----------



## smiling angel

Welcome bubblegum and try and stay positive. Every single person has different experiences when pupo and feel different things. My cousin only found out at 22 weeks she was even pregnant and she was pregnant with triplets!!! That's quite an unbelievable story but a true one and she had no twinges and as far as I know she had what she thought was a period. So chin up and talk to your belly and your embies and take deep breaths. Zita west says to keep saying "I AM pregnant, This IS working" x


----------



## susieg2404

Congratulations LJP and Alexandra!

Little Pea I know it's easy to say but try not to panic, loads of people have spotting from old blood and go on to have happy, healthy pregnancies. Fingers crossed for you

Smiling Angel glad you're feeling so positive

Theresa have a great hen weekend

Bubblegum try to stay positive and go back to work if you think it will help distract you but make sure you take it easy

Nota muggle good luck with testing the trigger out - it's the strangest feeling seeing positives you know are false. Hopefully yours stay positive or turn back positive

For anyone I've missed hope you're well

AFM as predicted I took the 2nd Superdrug test this morning   there's still a faint line and it could definitely still be the trigger but it's not any lighter than yesterday. I think it might be a teeny bit darker but hard to tell and probably seeing what I want to see  I'm 11 days past 6500mlu trigger today so keeping everything crossed it's gone and the faint lines are the start of a real BFP


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
LJP and Alexandra - big congratulations to you both for your BFP's! 

Thanks for all your advice re: fragmin (clexane) injections, my fiance goes away early tues morning and isn't back 'til late wed night, there is no way I can do my injection myself (the last 2 have really stung and my tummy is bruised and swollen with a lump under the skin on one side ) but I've had an idea to maybe call my docs or the clinic and see if a nurse is available to do it.

Littlepea - try not to panic, a lot of ladies spot right through their pregnancies or just when their periods would normally have been due. Any chance you can put your feet up this weekend?

Welcome Bubblegum - the 2WW is awful isn't it, some ladies have commented that it's the worst part for them. Try and keep occupied. I too am going back to work Monday, I was thinking about taking another week off but have decided I will be stir crazy by the end of it! I think it will help the second week go quicker.   this works for you this cycle x

Smiling Angel - I like your affirmations I might just give those a go, lost all my positivity today  

Theresa - hope you have a lovely weekend!

SusieG - got everything crossed for you x

AFM - 5DP5DT today, the restless legs continue, really bloated today, fragmin (clexane) jabs really hurting now takes my breath away, bum bullets really not agreeing with me this time (I've had to dash to the loo twice this morning), tired 'cause of my achey legs and just generally feeling down in the dumps. Seriously need to get my positivity back! "I am pregnant, this is working....I am pregnant, this is working!"

Take care, Tish x


----------



## susieg2404

Thanks Tish!

Hope you feel better soon  and that you can get a dr or nurse to do your injections while your fiancé is away


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Congratulations to those with bfp.      Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Sending massive       to those with bfn. It's really tough. I've been there 4 times now. Give yourself some time and take each day at a time. 

I'm doing nightly clexane injections in my thigh and I'm finding them really difficult. Does anyone have any tips? I struggle to get the needle in and it's sore during and after as well. The going in is probably the worst bit. Any suggestions be welcomed. 

Afm, well I was very naughty and tested early. Tested at 7dp5dt and got a bfp. Have also tested 8dp5dt and today at 9dp5dt. Still positive but line isn't really getting darker so I'm a bit worried. This happened to me before as well. Guess, I'll need to wait until the beta to see what's going on. Last time, first beta was 33 so knew it was on its way down. Just need to wait and see now I guess. 

Xx

Oh, I'm also at a wedding tomorrow and can't drink. Any ideas on how I get round this? Thanks. Xx


----------



## susieg2404

Toothache with antibiotics always works Laura


----------



## Hopefull 37

Hi Ladies,

I am just on my 2ww despite this being my 3rd cycle.

How do you cope and stay calm?

xxx


----------



## smiling angel

Hey sugarpealaura I'm also on Clexane but mine are into the tummy and I'm finding them ok. I'm pinching a piece of skin and doing them so maybe ask if you can do them in the tummy?

Welcome hopeless (you should change your name!!). This 2ww game is terrible but this ff really helps. It's my fourth one and all I can say is keep relaxed and think positively xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Smiling angel: glad you're getting on ok with them. I have an ileostomy so all my injections are into my thighs. I'll speak to the nurse shout it,if things continue. 

Hopeless: it's tough. Try to keep busy. Xx


----------



## Ljp64

hi Hopeless,
I found the Zita West IVF CD really helpful during my treatment and the 2ww. It was very relaxing and it helped me stay positive.
I got a BFP this morning so of course I think it helped!

Lisa xxxx


----------



## FAB123

Please add me! First ICSI cycle with ARGC - OTD is 10 May.  Only had 6 embryos fertilise, one 3dt, one 5dt, the rest weren't good enough for freezing so feeling very dispirited and sad. No symptoms yet... All I can do is hope and pray for a BFP next sat.


----------



## Hopefull 37

Thanks Ladies, I'm trying to remain calm and keep an open mind.

Its my 1st transfer so I'm happy wev got to this stage reallly.

I will look up that IVF CD!


----------



## Ljp64

FAB123,
please don't give up hope. I have one ovary and only had three eggs collected of which two fertilised. I had a two day transfer of two embies, and I got a BFP. It's quality, not quantity that counts, 

lisa Xxxxx


----------



## xxalexandraxx

Aww thank you all so much ladies. Really means alot. Its lovely telling our family and friends who have supported us over the years the good news. Don't panic if you don't have any symptoms I had none and still don't but its defo pos. Good luck with the two week. I know its torture. Just try and relax and take it easy. I did nothing at all the 1st 2 days. I stopped running up and down the stairs and walked slowly. I read you should try and avoid caffine I had 2 cups of coffee. It killed me. I'll be thinking of you all. I hope you all get your dream you have waited so long for. xxxx


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Sugarpielaura - BFP woohoo, fingers crossed your levels are good and you get your longed for dream come true! I'm rather struggling with these claxane injections too, I had got used to them but these last 2 have really hurt, even getting the needle in seems hard, it feels like my fiance is doing it really slowly but he isnt, I can't even watch!

Hopeful and Fab - welcome ladies, best of luck with your cycles

Tish x


----------



## Maypole09

Evening everyone, 

It's seems that we have a few BFPs today congrats ladies. I'm sorry for the ladies that have had a BFN. 

Thanks to everyone's nice words yesterday. I feel a bit better in myself today. Still feel apprehensive about it all. Me & DH had a chat and we agreed to HPT next Sunday as OTD is 12th but I had the ET a week ago today so it means we will actually be 15days after ET. 

Maybe I am imagining  it today  but I swear my boobs are huge, they are huge anyway but seem even bigger & very heavy like I have weights hanging off the end. Hope that is a good sign.

We are meeting some friends tomorrow for lunch who don't know anything about our journey so it will be  nice to be not thinking about it. I'm going to drive to avoid why aren't I drinking questions.

Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## gringa

hi all
Does anyone know if we can have massages during 2ww? I have the worst pain in my neck and shoulders - probably tension! - and really want to get one, but I have heard that maybe its not a good idea ....any advice??
xxxxxxx


----------



## sukama

Hi Gringa

It is my understanding that most practitioners prefer you to be past your first trimester as they don't want to risk dislodging the placenta.  However this is generally myth as it would take something serious for that to occur.  Massage on the tummy should be gentle strokes though.

I will be having one myself in the next few weeks, probably neck / shoulder and possibly a bit of head massage too!


----------



## smiling angel

Was actually wondering the same myself gringa. I think I'd be afraid to until after 2ww just because I'm afraid to do anything!!


----------



## Ljp64

Hi gringa,
According to my Zita West book you can have a massage but they shouldn't massage  your stomache. I found her CD really good for chillingme out and getting rid of the tension in my shoulders too.

Lisa x


----------



## FAB123

Morning ladies - firstly huge excited congrats to all with BFPs !  . And love and hugs to those who have been disappointed, this is honestly the hardest thing i think we can go through so doing it together helps no end.  

I'm feeling flat too. Im 6 dp 3dt and 4 dp 5 dt with test date of 10 may..No symptoms I can identify except painful swollen ovaries (still?!) and not being able to sleep. I was up at 5 this morning... It's Sunday for heavens sake !! No implantation spotting, nausea or painful boobs. Just a ferocious appetite and mean mood as I haven't run in 2 weeks (usually 10k a day but my doc said NO exercise). Also worried I'm not absorbing progesterone adequately as -sorry - TMI - I can see the bullet when I eliminate. 

I thought I would be ok waiting but this is driving me bananas!!!!!



Wondering how I, going to focus on work next week and survive my 4 year old god daughters birthday (plus prying mum) on sat afternoon if we grt a bfn.


----------



## ronniesgirl

So I'm 12dpiui was expecting to wake up and see AF this morning but she's not here, while i'm excited by the fact that I could actually be pregnant I'm petrified that this is just an awful awful trick, I've asked my angel for strength.


----------



## FAB123

Ps Lisa and Tish - thank you For your kind words. Lots of baby dust to you both xxxxx


----------



## Camsie

Hi everyone, so yesterday was day 10 and I did a pg test, which had a second line so faint I wasn't sure if I had imagined it. Just tested again this morning and there is a second line, a tiny but darker...  Fingers crossed this is it.... Positive vibes for me please ladies!! Xx


----------



## Camsie

I'm now standing in my kitchen shaking...!


----------



## Ljp64

Yay Camsie, 
Great news!!,  

Lisa xx


----------



## notamuggle

Great news camsie!!!

Anyone know the average time for the trigger to leave your system?

Xx


----------



## sukama

Amazing Camsie, big hugs your way!


----------



## Hopefull 37

That's brill Camsie!


----------



## NadSi001

Nice one camsie - congrats xx


----------



## Claireybear

Morning Ladies,

Sharry please can you add me my OTD is 15th May

This is my first time ever posting on a forum I've spent weeks trying to get the courage but really felt I needed to say that reading the posts have made me feel more positive especially all the BFPs.

My FET was last Monday (8 cell & 7 cell) so I have quite a wait until my OTD and because my job is stressful and labour intensive they actually pay me to take time off (think they want a break from my mood swings) however I actually think I'm going crazy. Apart from having sore boobs which for me is common I've had nothing but strange dreams and a whole 5 days without a migraine (the one time when I'm like I WANT A MIGRAINE) I've woken up today feeling pretty low, is anyone else not having many symptoms? 

Sending baby dust and hugs to everyone  

Xx


----------



## NadSi001

Hi Claire

Welcome 

Tbh I've not had any significant symptoms other than lower back pain and sore boobs - I'm waiting for headaches and they are nowhere to be found - I keep thinking so no surge of hormones then...  

Looking for symptoms and reading everything on every slight twinge is how I have passed the first week of my 2ww where I haven't been able to control the curiosity and it's done nothing but cause anxiety for me, on the days where I haven't focused on the symptoms but more on relaxing myself I have felt really good and positive. Personally my advise would be to focus on yourself and relax  

Now as I get closer to my AF day on Tues/Weds this week and beginning to have the usual signs of its arrival being imminent I'm feeling less confident tbh. 

The view I'm trying to take is that from my side I have done everything I can i.e. Resting relaxing and no exercising, eating healthy and being mentally as positive as I can, so the rest is now God's will


----------



## noelle80

I've not really posted on this thread as I didn't wanna get sucked into the whole tww symptom spotting, in fact I just read back through my diary and wrote last week that I was hoping not to have lots of symptoms!! Now I wish the opposite. I am 6dp5dt and was getting a few twinges and pain after et, that stopped yesterday. My swollen boobs are gone today and even my yummy doesn't feel so fat. Really feels like nothing is going on in there, so hard to keep thinking positive isn't it!!

I've been testing my trigger out, it was still there yesterday but gone today, so took 13 days for me. My otd is 10th may.


----------



## smiling angel

Congrats Campsie - enjoy it all!

Hey noelle80 try not to stress about signs I've none really either and stress is just the worst thing..... You can tell me that back when I rant someday!

nadsi001 fair play to you for but testing early considering if you have only 2 days left to test! Now have me wanting a headache! 

Claireybear upu are very welcome! Don't be nervous about posting anything. I actually read all my old posts last night from all the times I've been here. It's actually great to have a little diary! I'm a bit like  you  with work - I work 7 days per week as own a few leisure centres so I think the staff are delighted in bit around for a while!

Ronnie's girl I'm blowing away your AF as I type!!

Fab123 I've never seen anyone who got 2 transfers on 2 different days I'm assuming that's what you had? Fab stuff.

Afm I fell this morning on wet ground in the bathroom (my own fault) so yet again I cried thinking I'd killed L&F inside me! I lit some candles for them after mass this morning! I've no symptoms except sleeping so much at night but up every hour going to the loo with all the water I've consumed. Nothing different in my appetite  (I've always a good one!). Relaxing again today and back to work tomorrow. I'm 3dp3dt x


----------



## FAB123

Smiling angel - yes - I had a split transfer which ARGC is apparently doing currently. So who knows what they are getting up to in there - let's hope it's bedding down for the long haul. In the meantime we are off for Sunday lunch with inlaws - trying to decide how to hide the fact I'm not glugging wine given bank holiday tomorrow !


----------



## Bubblegum83

Thank you Ladies for your positive comments. I feel much better today and comforted to know others are also in a similar situation.  It is a very lonely time because no matter how much support there is from family and friends no one can really understand unless they have been through it. 

Smiling Angel : Are you going back to work on a bank holiday? Sorry to hear about your fall and its really sweet you lit candles for them. I have a scan picture from ET which I have put on my bedside cabinet and look at every night. It is a tiny white blob - an air bubble which I can see but I know our embryo is in there. 

Noelle80: It is very difficult to keep positive with no symptoms. Like you my tummy is no longer bloated and my boobs back to normal but there is still hope. I spent the whole of yesterday moping about the house. Feeling lot more positive today and hope you do too. 

NadSi001: I have been reading into every symptom. I told my husband I would ban myself from googling symptoms for the two weeks but couldn't help myself. I wish I could hibernate until OTD. Good Luck and hope its good news this week.

LJP64: I searched the entire internet for ladies who have one ovary or less having IVF. Soooo comforted to know you had a positive result. I had both a laparoscopy and laparotomy last year and only have less than half of one ovary remaining. I am extremely grateful to get to this stage but this last hurdle seems the toughest. 

To the newbies like myself:  FAB123, Hopeful37, Claireybear and anyone I have missed, Glad to see you all on here and sending you all babydust. 

Also a Big congrats to all BFPs ladies.


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Camsie - woohoo BFP! Huge congratulations x

Smiling Angel - gosh hope you are ok after your fall today? I'm sure your little ones are fine.

Fab - I've not heard of a split day transfer, how exciting to be trying something different. Being on antibiotics is always a failsafe excuse for not drinking.

Welcome Noelle and Claireybear - best of luck for your cycles, don't be afraid of posting on here, we are all here to share your good and bad days and offer support and advice, you are in good company x

Notamuggle - I think it's about 10-13 days for the trigger to leave your system hun.

AFM - I am 6DP5DT today. One minute I get achey tummy and think AF is on her way, then the next minute I feel nauseous and think I just may be pregnant. Going  . Glad to be back at work tomorrow so that time goes quicker but wondering how on earth I am going to get through a whole 4 hours without any food  .

Tish x


----------



## Claireybear

Hi NadSi001 thank you so much for your advice, my AF is also Wednesday but to be honest I'm as predictable as the weather so I think your right focussing on relaxing and not symptom spotting is prob for the best, although like you I also had lower back pain but now nothing

Smiling Angel I hope you didn't hurt yourself when you fell I'm sure you will have done no damage at all (totally wish it was acceptable to wrap ourselves in bubble wrap)

Noelle80 I feel exactly the same as you feel like I could have written that post myself 
It is hard to not wish for symptoms and stay positive

Hope you all enjoy your bank holiday Sunday xx


----------



## smiling angel

Hey guys. I'm grand after my fall. I hurt my shoulder banging it off the door on my way down. My husband says it's my babies first shunt (he is big into car racing hence the parody!) I've just finished the post transfer and the 2ww Zita west as I downloaded on my phone. It's very good so I'd recommend it but if you can all you need to buy is the 2ww part as it's very similar to the post transfer. 

We work 7 days do that's why I'm back tomorrow! We own our own biz and bank holidays are busy. It's good in a way as it will really help take my mind off things. Plenty of wind so it's a good thing DH is at work!


----------



## joshie

Where did you download the CD from smiling angel? Xxx


----------



## smiling angel

iTunes €12 joshie


----------



## susieg2404

God it's been busy on here today! Welcome to all the newbies 

Hope everyone is well - glad you're ok after your fall smiling angel

11dpiui for me and another faint positive! Definitely a wee bit darker than yesterday but trying not to let myself get excited


----------



## Oonagh14

Ok, someone pull me down from the ceiling......

I am 9dp2dt today and stupidly POAS this morning with a First Response..... result BFN. 

I immediately said to myself it was because I was too early, but, really, can this now change to a BFP between now and OTD Friday? or when period due Wednesday? 

HELLLLLPPPP


----------



## gringa

Hey Ladies!
Hope all are well - wow! Busy this morning! Cant mention everyone by name but great news on the promising bfps!! Gives hope to all of us! Thanks for the replies about the massage. I think Ill go for a gentle one maybe! Just browsing today and found this , which I thought others might find interesting - Im sure a lot of you have already seen it, but for those that havent I found it quite interesting to know more or less whats happening (or might be happening) day to day....

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Baby dust to all!
xxxxx

/links


----------



## gringa

Oonagh!
Sorry , our posts must have crossed! I wasnt ignoring your post and pleas for help!!
I think you need to wait a little. If I remember rightly, there is even someone on this forum who tested day 11 and then it changed to positive on day 12....Ill check back , but Im sure I read it here - and if I didnt read it here then there are many many examples of this happening! They tell us to test day 12-14 for a reason, it could be late implantation....try to stay positive and stay away from the pee sticks until test day....its still early!!


----------



## susieg2404

Could be late implantation Oonagh. My friend didn't get a BFP even on a FRER until she was 4days late


----------



## Bella111

Oonagh, 

I think you tested way to early!! So much can change in a couple of days, don't give up hope, I would hold out till your otd if you can. The hormones might not be high enough to check yet with a hpt, you and I are on the same otd day with a 2dt  and I would not even consider testing early until Wednesday. 

Don't give up hope, I believe it will happen for you just hole out a bit longer.

 

Bella


----------



## Bella111

Hold out Oonagh not hole  out lol!!! 

I am terrible at this typing thing!!


----------



## Oonagh14

Bella111 Hope so so badly that you're right.


----------



## Hopefull 37

We transferred bb emby on day 5, it was a full blastocyst but yet the nurse said to test on day 10 and the literature and you ladies say day 12, im confused


----------



## NadSi001

Oonagh you and me are in exactly the same boat AF tues / weds OTD Friday I'm waiting it out - first hurdle get past the AF day I'm not doing a hpg until then cos I'll just freak out otherwise if I see a bfn xxx

Don't worry though I've read a few times that bfns have turned in to BFPs and confirmed by the hosp so I think you'll be fine xxx   xxx


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Oonagh - don't lose hope just yet, step away from the poas's huni and try wait it out 'til test day, or even day when AF is due at least. 

Hopefull - I had a 5 day blast (FET) and don't test 'til day 14, I've just looked through my diary and realised on my fresh cycle I tested on day 10, so I'm right there with 'ya -   totally confused.

AFM - just had a bit of a meltdown, fed up with getting achey AF type pains this afternoon, back ache and I feel exhausted. Feels like I'm coming on but don't test 'til the 12th!

Take care, Tish x


----------



## mumtomonkey

Hi ladies, please can I join this thread? I had transfer yesterday of 2 blasts, but one was a very early ungraded blast and the other was a 4BB - still expanding, so not feeling enormously positive about my chances. This morning the embryologist called and the remaining 5 embryos that yesterday weren't at blastocyst stage, now have made it to blasts, but none were good enough to freeze. But she stressed that it was a good sign for the stronger 2 onboard that these others had eventually got there. So let's see. Hopefully slow and steady wins the race! I'm testing on 12th May which will be day 15. 
Good luck to everyone on this board xx


----------



## Chilli Chick

I'm tempted to test tomorrow as that will be day 11, clinic want me to test on day 13. My boobs feel big and heavy.


----------



## Love London

Hi ladies  

Could I join this feed ... I had my ET yesterday at 11:30 am. I'm bloated and nervous!

    to all!

Xx


----------



## Chilli Chick

Love London   good luck xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Oonagh don't test till your numbers make 14 or 15

So for you - you need to be at least 12dp2dt

I tested at 10dp5dt 

Xx

Hope you ladies are all well. Xx


----------



## Camsie

Argh this is so frustrating isn't it?  Couldn't sleep for thinking about doing another test when I woke up - today is now 13 since my IUI, so waited as long as I could (5.15am) and used the clearblue digital test which says BFN.  Maybe yesterday's little line was a false?  I guess I just have to calm down and see if AF comes.  

The rollercoaster of emotions we are all going through is ridiculous! xx


----------



## Love London

Hi ladies  

This is day 2. Last night I had period pain cramps,  this morning absolutely nothing.  

Anyone else feel this so early on?

After having gone through 2 ICSI cycles I tested earlier than I should but the BFN just made me all the more anxious,  so hopefully this time I'm not going to be tempted! 

^  
Xx


----------



## sukama

Camsie - my clinic advised against using clearblue digital.  Stick with clearblue normal and I think others have used the first response (early).  Remember that most people use a test after AF was due, we are trying to pick it up on a very small amount of hormone.  Also use first wee of the day, more concentrated.  Good luck!  x


----------



## ronniesgirl

Well i'm 13dpiui still no AF took two hpt's last night both bfn i will not be repeating it just waiting until Wednesday to get my bloods done at clinic


----------



## Hopefull 37

Love London - I am also feeling AF niggles and stuff which is worrying me alot and I had ET on Saturday and my OTD isn't until 13/05


----------



## Claireybear

Morning ladies,
I'm so confused I think my clinic must prefer you to wait to see if you have an AF before you do a test as their OTD is 18 days after ET I'm 7DP3DT and AF due Wed however last 6 months it's arrived approx 2 days early and today I woke up with AF pains   I've checked 3 times already to see if it's here !!! My DH likes to follow everything the clinic says and is refusing to let me test before the 15th which is like forever away

Xx


----------



## FAB123

Happy Monday ladies. I was in tears last night, feeling as though AF was on her way, even told DH I thought it might be starting. Today, no sign but my BBs are vvv sore. Too scared - and still too early - I'm 7dp3dt and 5dp5dt - to test. To be honest, if I'm not, I'd rather not know for longer.  Right now at least there's a chance, right?!  Or have I totally cracked ?! X


----------



## Camsie

sukama said:


> Camsie - my clinic advised against using clearblue digital. Stick with clearblue normal and I think others have used the first response (early). Remember that most people use a test after AF was due, we are trying to pick it up on a very small amount of hormone. Also use first wee of the day, more concentrated. Good luck! x


Oh that's interesting, thank you. Think I'm going to do another first response later to check x


----------



## NadSi001

Morning clearly the 2ww is beginning to take its toll! 
Fab123 - I'm feeling the same as you - for some reason whilst I'm asleep is when I'm convinced AF has arrived and jolt myself awake in panic. I'm due tomorrow so prob not going to get any sleep at all tonight. Staying away from hpts - DH has banned me from them anyway  
Claireybear - that is a super long wait - did they do that to manage their diaries do you think? I say that because I was asked to push back by 3 days because they didn't want to clog up their Friday afternoons with PTs but I refused. 
Ronniesgirl - sounds good so far!! Good luck for weds hope it's a BFP we all desperately want to see 
Lovelondon - cramping pains and sore boobs are a side effect of the progesterone I had a lot of AF type cramps in the beginning but they have now reduced and tbh I'm not feeling anything much other than sore boobs and that heavy feeling that AF is on her way...
Camsie - I couldn't agree more, the highs are really high and the lows are really low, if it wasn't for this forum I think I would have just lost it completely by now. It's so good to be able to bat ideas backwards and forwards and talk to other ladies who are feeling the same way and going through the same thing - in the outside world as much as family and friends are there for me no one gets the true depth of the emotions and fears and certainly no one wants to talk about it all the time where I can't focus on anything else right now!


----------



## smiling angel

Morning girls. So many going through the motions this morning. Cannot do personals as heading off to work which I'm glad will take my mind off things. Have a good day all and try and stay positive. X
4dp3dt for me and feeling good x


----------



## TheresaB

Hi Ladies

So many posts since I was last on before the weekend so sorry no personals as too many to go through. I have been reading all your posts over the weekend though.

Congratulations to all those who have had BFP's!! I think everyone is driving themselves mad on this 2ww wait just like me!!

Oonagh I also gave in and did a POAS Saturday morning which was 9dp2dt and got a BFN! I know it was too early to test so I wasn't upset by the result I just for some reason had to do it! 

AFM
Now I'm getting closer to OTD I'm now starting to think that all the symptoms I've had have all been down to the drugs and I'm going to get a BFN! I'm just not really feeling anything. I'm not feeling like I normally do when AF comes. I've just got an occasional ache in my tummy and occasional my boobs are sore! I really don't feel positive about it working! I had a lovely relaxing weekend at the hen do and it kept my mind off things and now I just feel grumpy! I'm just waiting for AF to come now! 
I feel like I need a holiday as this is really stressing me out!

Hope all you ladies are ok. Sending baby dust to all of you!

Xx


----------



## Camsie

TheresaB I'll come on holiday with you!!  

Just did a first response and that faint line is there again, a little stronger than yesterday... I think I'm just going to have to chill the  out and wait for AF.  I'm due for my blood test tomorrow, but the tube strike may scupper that plan....

Happy Bank Holiday ladies, hope everyone does something lovely, be kind to yourselves xx


----------



## Oonagh14

TheresaB Now I don't feel quite so insane for testing yesterday 9dp2dt!!!! 

My plan now is to just sit tight and wait till Wednesday at the earliest, possibly even Thursday. 

I'm a bit worried right now as I've been having really quite strong AF like pains yesterday and today and I really think it hasn't worked. But it HAS to! It just HAS to work.

Sit tight ladies, don't test stupidly early like I did, it sends you bonkers


----------



## Daisychain79

Hi ladies, I'm sorry that there are so many personals I can't get round to but am at work 

Congrats the the BFP's!!! To to bfn's - I am so sorry.. You're time will come - i just know it. And to those waiting to test - sticky baby dust to you all!

I changed my drug protocol slightly this month and this morning at my CD12 scan, the doc thinks I've surged early as I showed him my positive OPK from yesterday (and i've got bad ov pains), and now my IUI will most likely be done in the next few hours, not on CD15 as I had expected previously.

I am feeling totally nervous and unprepared, especially as this is my first IUI. Aaaargh.

And to top it all off, I'm furious with myself for not having done the dance with DH for the last few days.. Had I been a bit smarter I would have last night and tried to cover my bases - now I'm scared I've missed the window completely, even with the IUI.

Please wish me luck - I really am sad about this cycle (and it's all self funded, which makes it somehow worse).
*
Sharry please could you add me to the list? IUI and OTD 19 May. * Thank you.

xxx


----------



## TheresaB

Good luck Daisychain for today! Fx for you! Hopefully as it's not happening as planned that's a good sign and you will get your BFP! 

Fingers crossed Camsie and you get your BFP! 

Oonagh got my days wrong I would've been 8dp2dt so yep I know really early! God we are crazy ladies! Lol! You're right it HAS to work, it HAS too!

I had bought clear blue digital but I think in going to go and buy the standard first response ones following in from someone's post earlier. 

Sorry for the tmi but just as I was cleaning out the Crinone build up some of it was pink in colour! I hope that maybe it had just soaked up some spotting and that AF isn't going to arrive! 

I've just been looking at holidays for first week and in June and found some amazing deals so I'm doing a bit of reverse psychology on myself and believing that I will be going on holiday as the treatment won't work and then it will work and I won't be able to go! Crazy I know but hope you can see my logic!

Xx


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Congrats to the bfps and   to the BFNs.

Theresa and Oonagh, I'm due to test on Friday but I tested two days ago (Sat) too and got BFN, 5pt5dt.  I felt really sad after the BFN I got but I agree it was too early, so I'm going to test again tomorrow and then this Friday for OTD.  I don't regret testing early, I do it every cycle as the wait drives me mad and I'd rather know where I'm at.  I have no symptoms at the moment, just sore (.) which I think could be from the cyclogest?  My AF was due today, though on my last failed cycle the cyclogest held it off a couple of days.

Good luck ladies, Hannah how are you doing?

Betsy x


----------



## Bella111

Hey ladies, it is busy on here today, 

Theresa I have had hardly any symptoms  at all as well. Just some cramping which was really strong just after transfer then come 7dpt near enough stopped completely. I had a Fet so don't expect to have any Af symptoms until I stop my medication. So not really sure how to feel at the moment. Also just found out that 3 of my cousins are now expecting, and the only thought I had was good and bad things only happen in threes, stupid I know!  

Bella 
Xx


----------



## susieg2404

Hi everyone

Too many posts for personals (i'm supposed to be working!!!)

12dpiui and another faint positive on superdrug this morning. Dont have any of my AF symptoms though and my cervix is really high so just did a clearblue digi with conception indicator and it came up pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!!!!!!! Im shaking like a leaf. Is it even remotely possible to get a false positive on a digi from the ovidrel?? my trigger was 13 days ago


----------



## Love London

Thank you hopefull 37 & NadSi001 for your posts  

I'm in Czech still,  fly back tomorrow so when I get to my laptop I'll be able to post properly! My smartphone isn't that smart when it comes to typing in website text boxes!

I look forward to reading everyone's posts! 

and I'm loving this baby dust .... so I'm sending loads to you all  

  

 

Xx


----------



## Jessnharlie

Hey sharry!!

Can you add me please, had two blasts 1 which was hatching transferred yesterday OTD is 15th May thanks xxx

Good luck to everyone  xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Such a busy few days. I hope that everyone is well. 

Symptoms: I've not really had any either and agree that it could well be the drugs. We could go insane with it all.   it's really tough. 

Testing: I'm the same. I ,sat a certain amount of time and then just can't get it out my mind. Almost become obsessed so actually better to test, for me!  

Congrats to all the bfp  and   for the bfn. It's very tough. 

Afm, well today is 11dp5dt and otd. Waiting on blood result phone call at the moment. I started testing at 7dp5dt and got bfp (only for the second time in 7 transfers and 4 yrs of ivf). Had bfp every day since but wiped some pink blood this morning so worried I'm having a chemical again and that my beta is dropping. Guess, I'll need to wait and see what they say this afternoon. I'm then also getting another blood test mid week. It's never simple is it?!?   xx


----------



## Hopefull 37

Is it normal to get some cramping after ET? I had ET on Saturday and im getting so worried!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hopefull: yeah. Cramping is normal. It could be your ovaries if fresh transfer, drugs if frozen or fresh and implantation for all. 

Afm, today is official otd and I had a positive bfp blood result of 181. So, another blood on wed to see if numbers rising or not. Fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## susieg2404

Congratulations Laura!


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
Gosh it's been busy on here! Apologies for lack of personals but sending my best wishes to you all.

sugarpielaura - congrats to you pregnant lady, got everything crossed for you on Wednesday, take care of yourself!

Hopeful - yes cramping is normal so try not to worry huni x

Congrats to you too susieg x

AFM 7DP5DT and first day back to work which was awful! By 12pm I was in agony with tummy and backache, came home and went to bed for an hour. Feel really rubbish today  
Tish x


----------



## Hopefull 37

Thanks SugarpieLaura & Rish 1979 - thanks for the reassurance, it was a fresh transfer

Congrats to all the BFP's on here &   to the BFN's as there's always hope!


----------



## NadSi001

Congrats to BFPs - fab news! 
Good luck to all going through their procedures today and in the next couple of days and those who are due for their OTDs xxx

AFM my boobs are hurting less and less, lower back pain which I've had consistently since ET has also disappeared and I feel almost normal other than feeling lethargic and a bit sick - both side effects from the steroids I'm on apparently. Did I mention my mammoth weight gain because of the steroids too - nearly 5lbs in 10 days. I have helped that by eating a mountain of food last couple of days.    

AF day tmrw / weds and I can't call it - sometimes I think it's imminent other times I tell myself we have done it. Getting myself in to a right tizz! Too scared to do a hpt in case it shows a bfn - not sure I can cope with that yet  

Of the whole process the 2ww has got to be the hardest of it all. I hope the rest of you are faring better than me xxx I especially love hearing about the BFPs fills me with renewed hope


----------



## notamuggle

Great news Laura and crossing everything for Wednesday too 

Hugs to all

Xxx


----------



## Oonagh14

If my OTD is 9th May, and my period would have been due 6th May.... if I was due to get a BFN when would you say AF is likely to arrive?

I've had a 2dt FET if that's any help.

I'm really feeling this hasn't worked.


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Nadsi - I ain't fairing any better than you really! It's so hard - the finishing line is in sight and it could still go either way. One minute I think AF is coming the next I think I could possibly be pregnant, I'm going insane! 
Maybe have a think about your next steps if it is a BFN and put a plan in place, I find that this helps me to start dealing with things - things like get drunk  , have friends over to stay, book a little holiday or plan a nice meal full of things that you haven't been able to eat during treatment (a bloody steak is something I miss!). Don't be too hard on yourself and just go with however you feel, you know where we are x

Oonagh - Not sure about that one hun ? I think the day you have your DR scan to see if everything is 'asleep' in there, is classed as day 0 I could be wrong though   Having said all that your normal cycle could be delayed by a few days 'cause of the drugs anyway. 

Take care, Tish x


----------



## Bella111

Hey ladies, hope you are all well, congrats on those who have Bfps and wish you all the best on your pregnancy. 

Oonagh I had a FET 2dt, same otd, as yourself, I am progynova and crinone gels, i presumed that once I have a bfn I would stop taking my meds and my period you follow a couple of days later, although I might not be 100% about that. Don't know if that helps you much. 

Afm, had no real symptoms  apart from cramping and being a bit grumpy, but tonight I have the worst  cramps yet, all on the left side it is nearly like ovulation pain but not if that makes sense, it is a constant dull pain. Actually think I may have to take some paracetamol. 
Really don't know what to make of it, I am 10dp 2dt. Just wondering if anyone else had experiencedays the same type of cramps? 

Bella.


----------



## smiling angel

Sugarpielaura - so happy for you and really hope that HCG rises for you. Having looked at your history you've had a tough road like myself so I really hope it works out for you this time xx

OOnagh - progesterone might stop your AF coming. Some get their AF during their 2ww and others (like me) its when the drugs stop

Nadsioo1 - best of luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## TheresaB

Hi ladies

Bella and Oonagh on my 2nd cycle it was FET and I was on Progynova and Crinone gel (same as this time) when I got my BFN on OTD I stopped taking my drugs and then had my AF a few days later! 

I'm dreading testing this week as in really not feeling positive! My boobs and nipples are sore and I think that is going to be AF symptoms. I'm tempted to test in the morning which is 11dp2dt but not sure if it's still too early and I should wait for Wednesday. Can't believe this may all be over again! I'm so grumpy and feel angry! 

Xx


----------



## NadSi001

Tish thank god I'm not the only one feeling like that lol made me feel better that your feeling the same and I'm not losing my marbles completely! I'm having a dinner party for 15 people on Friday which is my OTD date. The reason being if it works I will have something to celebrate (although only DH and me will know) and if it doesn't i will be surrounded by my nearest and dearest and although they won't know (we haven't told anybody about our treatment) I will be occupied and forced to hold it together until it has sunk in and I can deal with it better - I just feel if allow myself the space and privacy to breakdown about it straightaway without letting it sink in I won't be able to pick myself up again. I was in a state when my cycle was abandoned last time and it took me weeks to snap out of it. I don't want to go there again! 

On a separate note, Curious about the no bloody steak comment though - have you been given a list of food that you can have / not have post ET? I wasn't given any instructions tbh other than no exercise, no lifting, no carrying shopping and no vacuuming. I get the impression that there's a to do / not to do instructions list given by some clinics which I haven't had maybe.   Also Good luck with your OTD 

Oonagh - my AF is due tomorrow if it comes I will take it as bfn, as that's a massive indicator that I am out of the game on this run. If it doesn't come, I'm going to be holding my breath until OTD on fri cos I'm still in with a chance. If yours hasn't come, hang on till otd you might just be in line for a BFP!    

Hi bella I had cramps on my right side up to 7dp3dt it's dwindled to nothing now but at the time it was nothing like AF pains, just concentrated in one area like ovulation pains similar to yours I think?

Fingers crossed AF skips me tomorrow!   Will post and let you know either way


----------



## Guest

Just a quick one
Nadsi - my clinic just informed me I should eat as if I was pregnant during the 2WW, she said there is a list somewhere of guidelines. It goes something along the lines of eggs and meat should be fully cooked (no dippy eggs or rare steak), no mouldy cheeses, no liver / pate, no sushi or raw fish, no freshly made mayo - that sort of thing. Generally eat a healthy, balanced diet and you should be ok x


----------



## Bella111

Hey Nads, thanks, I had the same pain at about 6/7dpt then nothing then back again tonight but so much more intense, i am kind of hoping it is a positive sign while trying to keep my feet on the ground. 

Theresa and Oonagh  I am sending you positive vibes!! And lots of  . 

I gave in and ordered some Hpt off the Internet, i am getting them delivered  to work so dh does not know as I said I would not test till Friday with the test given to me by the hospital. They have not arrived yet so temptation not there,  I am going try and hold off till Friday, Theresa I still think tomorrow is to early, I know that you just want to know and finally put your mind at rest, but it could make things worse. 

Bella


----------



## Bella111

Hey ladies, just been to the bathroom and noticed that I am bleeding   doesn't look good heartbroken  

Bella.


----------



## TheresaB

Oh Bella sorry to hear that. Don't give up hope though, keep thinking BFP. Sending you lots of hugs!   Xx


----------



## Bella111

Thanka Theresa, just don't know what to think! The pain in my side has reduced significantly now, just have a feeling that it implanted and then it has come away!


----------



## kappa

Thinking of you Bella. My OTD would be tomorrow but AF came on Friday. I was devastated as that was my 7th cycle of OI (one oral cycle and 6 injectables) so I know how you feel


----------



## NadSi001

Oh no bella


----------



## TheresaB

I'm laying in bed silently crying as my DP is asleep. I'm having AF symptoms and feel like I'm going to wake up in the morning bleeding! God I hate this! Xx


----------



## NadSi001

Theresa I'm the same, went to bed early cos couldn't bear noticing the signs any longer but now can't sleep and lying awake too  

Don't be upset - it might be nothing that's what I'm hoping for xxx


----------



## TheresaB

I did a first response test this morning and it was BFN not even a faint 2nd line like other ladies have got when testing early. I think it's all over for me again!


----------



## FAB123

Morning ladies. Chin up, stand tall, we all stand together in this. Sending everyone love and luck for BFPs over the next few days. Nadsi, Trisha - your comments re weight gain and planning treats in the case of BFNs really struck a chord with me.  This morning my boobs are less sore, smaller ? And yet my stomach is huge - I'm dreading work as I'm not focused on it (and need to be) and I'm scared people noticing my 4 month look a like belly. If I get a bfn on Saturday I can't wait to stop these drugs and hopefully lose a few pounds! 

Not feeling positive at all today. Just want to curl up on the sofa with some meditation and zita west !


----------



## notamuggle

Big hugs Bella, kappa and Theresa     I'm so sorry this wasn't your cycle. Be kind to your selves and plan something nice for you xxx


----------



## smiling angel

Loads of thoughts and hopes going your ways kappa, Bella and Theresa. I've been there many times and the silent crying beside the asleep hubby was me the last time so I really know what ye are going through. Please God your next one will be successful xxx


----------



## Claireybear

Morning Ladies

I'm sending lots of hugs to kappa, Theresa  and Bella as it's my first time I can only imagine the pain your feeling. 

AF due this morning but no sign just a strong feeling of nausea and as much as my heart wants to tell me this is a sign my head reminds me I get nausea when my AF is due or I have an imbalance in hormones. So am just going to put it to the back of my mind and carry on with my day minus no more internet searching.

I think this may be me going over the top but I heard we shouldn't take baths in the 2 WW is this true I really want one?

Hope every1 stays strong today 

Xx


----------



## smiling angel

That's right claireybear no baths x


----------



## Claireybear

Thank you smiling angel just a boring shower for me then xx


----------



## Bella111

Oh flip I am going insane!!    All spotting has stopped, cramps are nonexistent now, i don't know what to think!!! Just want Otd so I can put myself out of my misery once and for all! I don't know what is going on down there!! 

Sorry for no personals and being such a moan 

Bella


----------



## Oonagh14

Im going mad, I really really am, went to bed in tears last night thinking it hasn't worked. Horrible period like cramps all day and night yesterday... 

No period yet tho, and I've been good and not POAS yet. May do tomorrow.


----------



## Maypole09

Morning Girls,

I'm sorry for the ladies that have had the BFN  and those are having a tough time  . Congratulations to have had a BFP  .

I'm feeling alot more positive this week. The DH is on earlies so I'm not on my own in the evenings which is better & we are going away to a county house hotel tomorrow for our 5th anniversary for the night. I'm trying to decide what to take as I'm so sore & swollen from the drugs that I am living in leggings. Currently I think I a bin bag would work  

I have developed some positive symptoms over the last few days my boobs are getting bigger & heavy & i have also have started to feel sick alot. Just walked to to the post office & had to walk back past the cafe & the smell of cooking was awful. I'm also getting hot alot. I had all these last time when I got a BFP so hopefully its the same. I hope this one has more glue as I m/c at 7 weeks      . My OTD is on Monday but me & DH have decided to test on sunday so we have time to get our head round the result what ever it is.

Hope everyone else is doing OK xxx


----------



## NadSi001

Is 11dp3dt too early to test? I had a bfn this morning although no sign of AF. Wish I hadn't done it now


----------



## AEK76

Hello all, 


I now officially get to join this group, I had a day 5 transfer yesterday, 1 blastocyst and 1 early blastocyst. Unfortunately they weren't able to freeze any. OTD is 16th May and it could come quick enough. 

Good luck to everyone 

Mandy


----------



## TheresaB

NadSi I also got a BFN this morning also same as you 11dp2dt. I was wandering if it was too early but I just have a feeling it hasn't worked!  

It's so frustrating I just want to know what is wrong with me!

Fingers crossed you get your BFP on your OTD. Xx


----------



## joshie

Hi girls,
Big congratulations to all the bfps, really delighted for you all. I'm really sorry to hear about all the bfns.

Maypole, like you my otd us Monday but we've decided to do Saturday so we've got the weekend to get our heads round if it's bad news and so I haven't got to be alone. We've also planned a day out rather than being stuck in the house. When googling different ivf websites (like we all do!!) we've seen them say to test after 11 days from trigger. I'm now on 13 days after so dh mentioned doing it this morning. I said no to him as didn't want a faint line then not knowing if it was trigger or not still and if no line then would obviously be very upset and would find it difficult to pull myself round saying maybe it's too early.

Fed up with symptom spotting!!!! Felt sick last week then better as soon as I ate something which is like I was in my pregnancy but then I think it was nerves or my imagination. Keep getting pains in stomach but again are they my imagination! Did something stupid yesterday and googled sharp pains under left breast which I had. Obviously there where many things it could be but one thing was early signs of pregnancy, bloody google!!!! Messes with your mind!

Sending lots of positive baby vibes to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Camsie

So it's an official BFP for me! Had my blood test this morning. Am at work so trying to keep the massive goofy grin off my face.
Good luck everyone, you're all amazing Mamas to be xxxx


----------



## susieg2404

Congratulations Camsie!

Have you had a blood test? I got ANOTHER poas BFP this morning (AF was due today and tomorrow is OTD) but hospital wont confirm until next week and I think that is just a urine test as well


----------



## Camsie

Yes SusieG my specialist sent me for a blood test today, which is day 14 since the IUI. Last month my period came on this day.
I had a positive pg test this morning but wanted to wait for the blood test.
You should ask for a blood test, but sounds good so far for you!


----------



## TheresaB

Congratulations Camsie on your BFP!!    

What day did you start testing from?
Xx


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Gosh it's been busy on here again today...

Fab - bloated belly buddy, I've had to wear a baggy top this week to work but my trouser waistband is rubbing like hell on my tummy injection sites, one minute i'm pulling my trousers up above them then they ride back down so I pull them down underneath them Grrr  , it's lush getting home and putting leggings on.

Claireybear - fingers crossed AF stays away for you.

Bella - don't apologise huni that's what we're here for! How are you feeling now? Better I hope! When is your OTD? Sending big   your way x

Theresa - my heart goes out to you, your time will come x

Maypole - fingers crossed they are all positive signs  

AEK - best of luck to you and hope your precious little one's are snugglin' in.

Joshie - googling doesn't do anyone any good huni but it's soooo hard not to get a little bit excited wondering what could be going on in there...possibly....maybe 

'Official' congratulations Camsie - wishing you a healthy, happy pregnancy x

AFM - 8DP5DT today and trying not to think about 'symptoms' anymore - I'm going crazy  . On this day during my last cycle I started spotting with day 9 being the start of my period so I'm on knicker-watch now!

Take care, Tish x


----------



## joshie

Congrats camsie and Susieg.

Do afs follow the same cycle as normal or do the drugs affect them? X


----------



## susieg2404

Thanks Joshie

Mine was bang on my normal cycle last month but not sure if IVF would affect you more than IUI does


----------



## Camsie

TheresaB said:


> Congratulations Camsie on your BFP!!
> 
> What day did you start testing from?
> Xx


Thank you!!I started on day 11, tiny tiny line which got stronger each day...


----------



## mimi xx

hi 
ladies.ive been stalking awhile. I'm nearly finished my 2ww wait and going through hell!!!
We had a 5dt 2eggs back.
I was due to test on the 9th but started bleeding on sunday only for a day and now just brown. Anyway my dr told me to take a test which was BFP but bloods confirmed my hcg is only35.
Been told to carry on with meds till they retest on thursday.
Im not silly and I no the hcg wont go up higer enough but that doesnt stop me having hope.
its a hard life we have all be thrown. 
im sorry to jump on and not do any personals just feel so low.

xx


----------



## Love London

ladies

Congratulations to all the BFPs here  , but heartbreaking for the BFNs  The 2ww surely is the worst thing out of this whole process.

I might be an  but could someone tell me what dp, dt, and AF abbreviations mean?

Hi Mimi, I'm sorry to hear of your situation, last time I started bleeding the day before otd, I did the test but obviously it was negative. But for you to have a positive test and then a low hcg is confusing! fingers crossed for you 

*Joshie* Good luck with your Saturday test, and *Maypole* for Sunday test ... touch wood 

TheresaB & NadSi001 I hope it was a false bfn  its just not fair :-( I've been there twice and told DH I couldn't do it again, yet I find myself on the 3rd attempt. But this is the 1st time I've had a crowd of ladies in the same boat supporting each other.  

Devastating news Kappa, I've been reading through the previous posts to catch up on everyone's journey and I was so sad to hear of your bfn 

Bella111 & Oonagh14 I wish we had a step by step, day by day list of how/what exactly we should be feeling. I hope our symptoms are positive signs 

Claireybear - I've been reading so much into the do's and don'ts, I'm happy to go along with no housework, no lifting or carrying heavy items, no exercise. But just yesterday my specialist told I can't have a bath or go swimming! So yes boring showers for a while  as for shopping, I'm an internet shopper so apart from the bank balance being hurt, it can't do my embie any harm!

Day 3 for me, still no weird feelings or sensations to speak of. However, since getting off the plane from Czech, I've been bloated and feeling nauseous. Had to walk with my trousers unbuttoned! 
also feeling v.guilty and bad as I ate a big slice of cheesecake 2 days ago, and have eaten 1/2 lindt easter egg rabbit ...

My thoughts are with the bfn's xxx

Baby dust to you all


----------



## notamuggle

Welcome to all the newbies, hope you're all holding up

Mimi, I'm so sorry to hear about your bleed, I know that hideous feeling of waiting for bad news, big big hugs xxxxxx

Clairey, I really miss my bath. I've heard conflicting thoughts on baths, some to do with them being too hot, some to do with infection risk but either way I'm not risking it! Same wit swimming, some people say not to in the 2WW so I've stooped just in case but I want to start again soon 

AFM I'm 5 days post IUI, I've been ok up until today when I started thinking of nothing else!  

Hugs to all x

Hi love London

DP means days past
Dt not sure but thinks 5dt is a 5 day transfer but hopefully one of the other ladies will confirm xxx
AF means Aunt Flo, not sure where the saying came from but it means your period


----------



## Oonagh14

Wow, just reading through these replies is making me a bit nervous. I'm scared to think of the possibility of this being a BFN.

So, in my mind, all along I always thought I would test tomorrow- OTD being Friday.

I think that's still the plan.

Please please please God make this work.


----------



## sukama

Love London - Explanation:

dp = days past
dt = day transfer
AF = Aunt Flo (period)

For example - the first time I took  pregnancy test, I was 9dp5dt.  That is to say, I was 9 days past a five day transfer (so 9 days after an egg transfer of blastocysts).  Hope that helps!

AFM - My heartbeat scan is due on 22 May at 9am.  So excited to find out if all is well, and if it is a single or has company in there!  Bit nervous in case it doesn't go to plan though, am contemplating taking tests over the next few weeks just to check I'm still pregnant!!

Suzanne x


----------



## Oonagh14

I did a test at 9dp2dt and it was also BFN but just done one now (ok, I know it's 7pm and therefore not exactly FMU) 11DP2dt and BFN.


Any chance AT ALL that this can change between now and Friday OTD (14dp2dt)


----------



## Oonagh14

I've been so stupid AGAIN.

Just done another test.... 11dp2dt and BFN.

Anyone think there is ANY chance of this changing to a BFP overnight or by OTD (Friday) 14dp2dt?


----------



## gringa

Hey all!
Congratulations to Susieg and Camsie!! Great news......So sorry to hear about the BFNS - keep hopeful!

Ooonagh - There is still time, if they gave you 14 days pt then there must still be a chance - if there was no chance then they would have given you an earler test date! Try to stay positive...and away from the peesticks until test day! I kno w its hard - I did it 5 times on my last cycle - and each time I tested and got a BFN it brought me further down There really is something to be said for holding out...

Having said that , my OTD is 12th but I will be testing on the 10th! I need a Saturday - couldnt possibly go through a day of work on Monday if its negative and Ive had no warning of it!
I went back to work yesterday and its been good and bad - its weird but while I was working  my mind was off the symptoms - which seemed to disappear! THe only thing I am feeling is very bloated! Dont thing thats a good sign - but hey! Not over yet.

Keep smiling everyone!
Lots of Love


----------



## smiling angel

Oonagh there is defo a girl on here who had a negative result in the day if her OTD then her hubbie convinced her to do one the next day and it was bfp! I think when you had a two day transfer that you really can't judge till 12dp2dt? Then that would be 14 days which is the most popular day of getting positive results. Best of luck with it I know it's extremely hard. I have been exactly where you are xx


----------



## kappa

Thanks for everyone's kind words  
Congrats Camsie look after yourself


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

It's so busy in here.  

Thanks ladies. I've not really allowed myself to believe it yet. Next blood test is Tom. Really worried about it will will have it wait and see I guess. Did a digital test this evening and it said 2-3 weeks pregnant. Never had that before so that was nice. Not stopped any of the worrying though! 

Smiling angel: thanks. It's been a pretty hellish 5 yrs with my health and ivf. Fingers crossed. 

Bella: sorry to hear that.   How are you? 

Theresa: fingers crossed it was too soon. 

Fab: sending you some   . 

Claireybear: every clinic is so different. Mine say that a bath is fine. 

Oonagh: good luck for when you poas.    try to wait until 14dpo. 

Maypole: great to hear that you are feeling positive. 

Welcome to the new ladies and hope your 2ww passes quickly. 

Campsie: congratulations. Fantastic news.   What was your blood beta? Do you get another? 

Susieg: all looking positive. Congrats. 

Tish: good luck. When are you testing? 

Mimi: that must be difficult for you. My understanding is that it doesn't really matter what your levels are to start, as long as they double. Fingers crossed that youngest a great result on Thursday. Fingers crossed. 

Sukama: that's great that you have a scan date. Did you have bloods taken? 

Sorry to anyone I missed. Within you all loads of   

Xx


----------



## NadSi001

Today is 12dp3dt another morning another hpt another bfn. Heart is breaking. Husband is so excited and convinced it's worked - I can't bear to say anything to him. He deserves to be a father he'd make an awesome dad. I can't seem to get my stupid body to do what it's supposed to do. Crying silently while he is asleep. Dreading Friday otd day when he finds out for sure. Too ashamed to even look him in the eye. Feel like such a colossal failure.


----------



## FAB123

Nadsi - I'm so sad to read your last post - please believe me - you are not a failure. Your husband will understand, and I've no doubt your time will come. Stay strong - you have an army of virtual support around you on this site, and I'm sure girlfriends and family who, even if they don't know the details (I haven't told a soul) they will live and help you through the next few days. X


----------



## Chilli Chick

Well I tested this morning and got a BFP so happy!!


----------



## joshie

Nadsi-im so sorry on your bfn. Let's hope they gave Friday as otd. For a reason. Lots of love.

Sugarpielaura-lots of luck for today's blood test. Dont know if we are allowed to mention clinics on here but are you at the argc? 

Love london.- pleased you didn't know the abbreviations either, I googled a page which had them all on!

Been really stupid this morning. Dh found an ivf timeline saying that trigger inje tion out your system afterb11 days so can start testing from then so stupid me has done that. I'm 9dp3dt. Pleasetell me tthat's way too early as the second line didn't appear, however hard we looked. Anyone got a bfp at this time? At my last clinic it was all done by blood tests which I have to admit made it more out of my control which I liked. I heard someone on here the numbers need to add up to 14 or 15? Obviously I am upset but keep telling myself I was given monday otd as a reason so don't necessarily accept this result, seems to help a little xxxxxxxx


----------



## joshie

Congratulations chilli chick xxxx


----------



## TheresaB

12dp2dt did another hpt and got another BFN!! I think that's my answer to this treatment! I'm devastated! I really thought it was going to be 3rd time lucky for us! I haven't told OH as he's off to Vegas today on his stag do and don't want to upset him before he goes so I will just let him know the results of the blood test on OTD. Although I have let him know about the other BFN's I've had over the last few days! All I keep thinking is what is wrong with me! Now I have to make the long journey to Salisbury to have a blood test Friday morning for no reason it's going to be a wasted journey!

Nadsi so sorry to hear you also got a BFN. I know completely how you feel right now! Sending lots of big hugs your way!  

Congrats chilli chick

Xx


----------



## notamuggle

NadsI, I'm so sorry. Don't beat yourself up, this isn't your fault and I'm sure you're partner will know that too, hugs. You also still have 2 days till OTD so hang on in there xxxx

Chilli that's amazing news, congratulations

Joshie, some people may get a positive that early but the majority of people (like 60% or something) don't get a positive till OTD so you've still got plenty of time for that to change, crossing everything for you 

AFM I woke up & was wide awake at 4:50 this morning. I'm hoping that's a good sign as that's what happened last time in got a BFP. Im only 6dp IUI though, still 8 days to go to OTD!  The Trigger was almost gone this morning, just the faintest line I had to squint to see so I'm hoping it's all gone in a couple of days. I also have a headache, that's a good sign right (although could just mean I have a headache!)

Hugs to all x


----------



## mrssully

This morning I got my first ever BFP!!

I thought it was over for me with period cramping pretty much non stop. Just shows our bodies like to trick us.

Wishing everyone so many happy vibes.
MrsSully


----------



## joshie

Big contacts mrssully xxxx


----------



## Chilli Chick

Congrats mrssully xx

Hugs to nadsi xx


----------



## Hopefull 37

Congrats Mrs Sully

 to the BFN's


----------



## A1979

Nadsi & Theresa so sorry for your BFN's.  I am a lurker and used to seeing those negative results so know how heartbreaking it is.

Please do not blame yourselves though.  It took me ten attempts to get my miracle.

Much love to you.

X

PS Congratulations to the BFP ladies.


----------



## smiling angel

A1979 so sad and so lovely to read your history. I have just changed to care in Ireland who only opened a year ago. They seem to be well advanced compared to other clinics here do I'm hoping they are lucky for me too x congrats on Esme beautiful name x


----------



## Love London

Hi ladies

NadSi001 I know how awful you must feel, I feel the same for my husband. But I put my hope in the science behind IVF and have been told many times that it is not us. I'm using a donor egg with DH sperm. Did I read correctly that your OTD is 9th May? If so there is still hope    

Joshie I reckon stick with your OTD, there is every chance that the BFP line will show. Every day those embryo cells are transforming and hopefully produces a more positive result on your OTD.  At the moment its the only thing that keeps me going on down days.

TheresaB I'm so sorry to hear of your bfn    i think some TLC is needed  

notamuggle fingers crossed for your symptoms being postive signs    and thank you for the abbreviation explanation  

Congratulations to chilli chick and mrs sully!

My thoughts are with the ladies that have had bfn's.  



AFM I'm on 4dp4dt (I think thats right) feeling just as bloated as the previous days. Last time I'm sure my boobs started to feel sore and I kept going hot. So not really in a positive mood  
There's a massive spider (big bodied variety) in the bath so I can't have a shower. Its a fast mover and I've tried catching it! tempted to call the neighbour round. 
(I'm not working at the mo in a bid to give this tx every chance, specialist said stress probably caused previous bfn) 
but this flippin spider is causing me stress right now!

anyways, baby dust and prayers to all,


----------



## A1979

Thank you Smiling Angel - so sorry to hear of your loss but fingers crossed for your cycle at Care.  I am forever grateful to them.  Lots of love x


----------



## susieg2404

Nadsi, Joshie, Oonagh & TheresaB - huge hugs for the BFNs and everything crossed they change to BFPs by OTDs

Gringa - the bloating isnt a bad sign - I'm so bloated I already look 3 months pregnant and my jeans are all too tight!

Chilli Chick and Mrssully - congratulations!!!!!

Sorry to anyone I've missed and good luck to all on 2ww

AFM - I'm now officially late! POAS again this morning and got a really dark line to match the control line for the first time   Phoned the hospital and they will see me on Friday to confirm instead of Tuesday since I already have BFP. Will also get an appointment for our 8 week scan. Nurse said their test is just a confirmation and I can consider myself officially pregnant


----------



## MyreiE

Hello all,

This is my first post. I suppose I should be added here too Sharry, Thanks.. yesterday I caved at 8dp2dt and got a faint line on a clearblue..so this morning I held my pee for a whole hour until the pharmacy opened so I could do another to confirm and got another clearblue..but this time the line (if there is one) is barely visible where yesterday morning's was darker..but still light...so now I am thinking yesterday was the rest of the trigger..or something horrible happened between yesterday and today??  

I hid the negative test in my drawer because I don't want to depress DP. This will likely be our one and only go around..at 45 I just don't see me falling down and bumping my head and agreeing to this again.. I have never felt so helpless and out of control.. 

Congrats to all you got your BFPs and hugs to all who did not.. for those who sit and wait with me.. God Bless you all.. 

-Myrei 
OTD/Doomsday/Best day of my life on Mon 12/5


----------



## scribbles

Ooo can I join please? Got two 5 day blasts on board and otd is 20th May!!! So excited, can't wait to find out if Tish and Tosh make it!


----------



## Talisman

Hi ladies

I haven't posted much on here but would just like to say huge congratulations to the   ladies

and hugs to those with a      

I'm 7dp5dt and getting itchy to test now.... very very bloated too.

All the best to everyone else in the 2ww


----------



## noelle80

Myrei sound like it could be your trigger, mine stayed in my system till 6dp5dt so that would be tomorrow for you. It's probably a bit soon for you to test if you had 2dt, check this link out for a guide 
http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

/links


----------



## KeelaxxSamuel

Hello  

Could I please be added. 2 embryos 5 blastocyst transferred Wednesday 30 April, OTD 17th May.

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Love London

oh its me again ...
Could someone explain what a trigger is?


----------



## noelle80

It's the drug you take 36 hours before egg collection, mine was pregnyl but there are others. It is basically hcg which is what pregnancy tests detect and it can take a couple if weeks to get out if your system so will give a false positive xx


----------



## noelle80

Just realised you had donor eggs love London so won't have had a trigger shot I don't think? Xx


----------



## Love London

Thank you Noelle  
Even in my previous cycles I hadn't heard of a trigger ... but now I know


----------



## AEK76

Hi everyone, 

 to the BFN, So sorry this cycle has not been successful.

Congratulations to all the BFP

and good luck to all those like me who are slowly being driven insane. 

It's official, I think I have cracked. My little embies have been in place just about 48 hours, I doubt they've even implanted yet and I am analysing everything.  I know that at 2dp5dt I wouldn't expect to feel anything yet, but I am a little impatient. I'm so impatient with certain things what when I'm at the hairdressers and the stylist snips one piece of hair, I look at it and think "well, it doesn't look like the picture" 

Sorry just thought I would let out some air!

Mandy x x


----------



## ronniesgirl

Had my bloods done this morning AF was 3 days late, started spotting when I got home.

BFN


----------



## Claireybear

Hi ladies,

Welcome and good luck to KeelaxxSamuel and Scribbles

Talisman I too want to test I'm 9dp3dt but my DH is saying not until the OTD and today I'm thinking ignorance is bliss (tomorrow will prob be a different story)

MyreiE I'm thinking noelle80 is right and it can be the trigger still in your system

LoveLondon have you got rid of the spider? I'm off work too to prevent me getting stressed however a spider I think is a normal thing to get stressed at I however am getting nightmares that are causing me stress I'm so weird!

Sugarpielaura, mrsscully, chillichick, susieg2404 congratulations on  

Notamuggle fingers crossed your symptoms are a positive sign

Joshie, TheresaB, Oonah14 and Nadsi001 I'm sorry about your BFN's but things can still change before OTD 

Ronniesgirl sorry to hear that you've  started spotting its so unfair if it's AF

Mandy I felt exactly the same for like 5 days now there are no symptoms I'm like tish1979 and on constant knicker watch literally checked twice whilst typing this 

So sorry if I've missed any1 out (watching my sex and the city box set whilst I type) but sending you all lots of baby dust, I have no symptoms today at all but still no AF which I'm seeing as a good sign

Lots of love
Xx


----------



## HMP

Hi everyone I wanted to join this thread if that is ok.
I had x2d3cells put back on 29/4 and my official test date is 11/5 (4 days time!).
Had slight cramping on day 3 and 4 after ET and got a bit of backache and headache since. Uterus is feeling heavy (not period like) as though something is going on down there! my breasts would usually swell before my period and they haven't yet!!!
Basically when does your period come if it is a BFN, does it come before the OTD or after - I am on cyclogest and gestone.
Also if I were to do a hpt will the trigger be out of my system - it is now 13 days since my trigger. surely long enough.
I understand you can get a false positive as in I may have implanted but it not continued.
Any advice welcomed - I know everyone is different.... xx


----------



## ronniesgirl

Its definately AF, Clinic rang BFN, Day 10 scan is on the 16th


----------



## notamuggle

I'm so sorry ronniesgirl    

There's so many of us I'm so confused now! Hope everyone holding up. 

Hi HMP, progesterone can delay your AF but some people still get a visit from AF while taking it. Also the how quickly the trigger is out depends on your dose and your metabolism, for most the trigger is likely to be out now but some people still have the trigger 14 days after.

Basically I'm afraid there aren't any answers as we all seem to react so differently.

Clairey, I love sex and the city box set! (I don't like the films though!) I hope it's keeping you distracted. 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Bubblegum83

Hi Ladies, 

Can I please ask your advice. I was extra silly and tested early. Today is 8 dpt.  EC was 23/04 and ET on 29/04.  The results are   .  BUT I called my fertility department to let them know and in a flat tone my nurse said it was too early to test and it is the trigger shot still in my system. I don't know why my department wait 12days after ET. Is this standard? I feel  really foolish testing early and wish to hibernate until Sunday.


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Gosh I've just had to catch up on pages and pages!

My heart goes out to the BFN's sending big   to you all x

Welcome to all new ladies on here, wishing you all the best of luck for your cycles.

Sorry for lack of personals - there are so many on here now - think I need to check in more frequently to keep up with you all  

AFM - 9DP5DT and been on knicker-watch again all day, still no AF and I'm tempted to test in the morning. I have an OTD of the 12th which will be day 14PT for me - fed up of waiting now!

Hope you all have a nice evening, take care, 
Tish x


----------



## Loopy Chicken

I am very confused...My clinic have said to test 14 days after EC which is 9 days after ET for me....


----------



## Chilli Chick

My clinic told me to test 13 days after ET.  So many different timings, it's all confusing.


----------



## gringa

Wow! Cant keep up with everyone on here anymore!! Lots of action in May!
Anyway, just popped in to have a bit of a rant about the whole thing and stress! I know that we are supposed to not stress and worry, but how is that possible in these two weeks??  How might stress affect this process? I am a natural worrier with anxiety issues who is now really worried about worrying cos that might affect the outcome! Trying to do some deep breathing when I can remember, but had to go back to work this week and work in a school so stress is a given!
Anyone else finding it hard to relax??
Love and baby dust to all!
xxxxxx


----------



## sukama

Nadsi001 - You are not a failure.  At all.  I really wanted to give you a hug after reading your post.  The fact that you are putting yourself through this shows exactly what kind of person you are and the mother you deserve to be.

Please read the messages of support you have and be aware that your partner chose you, not your baby making capabilities.  There are so many women on here going through the wringer, it is so heart breaking and bittersweet to read about bfn's and bfp's in the same posts.

Positive thoughts and hugs to you. xxx


----------



## gringa

Hey Ladies
If you havent already, I found it really interesting and quite reassuring in some ways to read the forum that is beneath this one on the 2WW section - called - *2ww symptoms that went onto a BFP* - I found it encouraging to read the comments!!
much love to all and tons of    and


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Wow! You're a chatty bunch. I just can't keep up! 

Welcome to all the new ppl. Wishing you a stress free 2ww. 

Congrats to all the  . Wishing you a healthy pregnancy. 

Sending massive   to bfns. It's really tough. Be kind to yourself. 

Joshie: thanks. No. I'm at the GCRM in Glasgow although my two embryos are frozen ones that I had transferred from the Lister in London. 

Afm, well I had my second bloods today as I'm now 13dp5dt and my beta has increased from 181 to 424. They seemed pleased. Got another blood booked for next week so see how that goes. Xx


----------



## MyreiE

Hello again,

Thank you to Noelle and Clairey for your shout outs..I do appreciate the support so much..today was a miserable day..but I did not spoil DP's and tell him about the negative tests..I just pouted and he made me  Creme Brulee to make me feel better..gotta love him!

I looked at that chart before and since I had a 2dt I suppose I am one day behind where the 3dt's and three days behind 5dt's, so I am hoping that your theory is right Claire.. It makes sense.. they had me  do a booster  1/2 trigger shot last Fri 2/5 so I am sure the hcg..hct..(whatever it is) was still there in traces yesterday..was just dumb to test.. DP is an anesthesiologist and I have been asking him to put me out until Monday. He's refused...but he would be happy to give me my fluids by IV he says... (don't laugh, I actually made him  do that a few days during stims because I could not get 3 liters down with gigantic ovaries!)

Anyway you ladies have already helped my mood. Thank you all!

Congrats to all BFPs and hugs to everyone,

-Myrei (pron. My RAY btw in case anyone was wondering..lol_)


----------



## NadSi001

Hi all thank you for your kind posts. I think I've got my head around the fact that I'm looking at another bfn tomorrow. At least I've had a couple of days for it to sink in now. There was a breakdown at work yesterday, lots of tears, lots of hugs, lots of pep talks from the close friends, mom and sis who know what is going on. In the end, with so much love and support you have no choice but to get up, brush yourself down, and try again. That's the new plan. As the husband said this is our first real go and we will keep going until we get a bfp.


----------



## NadSi001

TheresaB how are you feeling?


----------



## scribbles

Morning ladies!! 

Today is the first time I've felt 'normal' since EC!! My bloating has gone down, my appetite has returned and feeling great!! The only thing I want to feel is pregnancy symptoms!! Hope Tish and Tosh have snuggled in, the 20th May seems a very long way away!!!


----------



## xxalexandraxx

Good morning ladies. Sorry to you ladies with bfns. Dont give up hope and good luck for your next cycles.
Congratulations to you ladies with bfps. Hope you have a happy healthy 9 months.

For the ladies still waiting. Don't panic if you have no symptoms. I only just got my 1st one and my test was Saturday. I need to pee alot. 
Wish you all tons of luck. Sending lots of baby dust xxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Hope you are all doing ok this morning?

Nadsi - thats the spirit huni and how lovely that you have people around you to support you both, so sorry you've not achieved your BFP this time round, sending big   x

Scribbles - have you called your embies Tish and Tosh?   I'm intrigued where your names come from as I don't meet many people with the same name as me, although it's just my nickname I was called when I was little. Glad you are feeling a bit better after transfer.

Sugarpielaura - congrats on your ever increasing beta levels!

Gringa - that thread is a good one huni - gives us all a bit of hope, AF pains during the 2WW is also a good one. Re: your question about stress, I don't think that we can truly avoid all stress - the 2WW is stressful in itself! - I'm sure that if it's meant to be, it will be. I too had to go back to work this week and I have had sooo much stress these last few days. I now have to go for a meeting with my manager today as they have cancelled part of my contract and changed what shifts I have left which has meant I only have 2 hours holiday leave left until next March! I'm so upset about it all and sobbed my heart out in bed the other night. I'm also annoyed with myself for not taking the 2 week sicknote to use during the 2WW. 

Hope you all have a good day, take care, Tish x


----------



## scribbles

Tish - I named them Tish and Tosh as I knew they're kind of nicknames that people give each other when they don't know their real name! I read about it and thought it would be fun to name my embies Tish and Tosh haha !


----------



## Love London

I’m so sorry to hear of the bfns, it’s a difficult thing to deal with, my thoughts are with you all.   

I’m doing as many personals as possible because I am totally rubbish on all the other feeds, but I do feel that this is a relevant place for me to be right now.

SUSIEG2404, Congratulations Susie, that is the best news! Good luck with your pregnancy!   

MyrieE, Hopefully your OTD will prove positive, this is an emotional and unpleasant ride! After my 1st ICSI I said I wouldn’t do it again, but I’m now on my 3rd and hopefully last. Loving the fact that you have a very useful hubby! It would be great if we could all have someone IV our fluids! Maybe even liquefy the tablets to save me having to swallow them!

Hi scribbles, Good luck with your embies, lets hope they burrow in for the long haul!

SugarpieLaura, I’m struggling to keep up with everyone but its great to have so many here. Good luck is a word I’m using a lot! But fingers crossed for your BFP! I hope your progression is smooth and kind to you!

Talisman, Good luck with your OTD, I’m feeling far more assured that I’m not the only bloated member!

Tish1979, it is still early days but good luck if you go ahead and test. I’m on a 14day 2ww.

Hi Gringa, I am a stress eric too!! Paul McKenna has been a great help with his CD but the app is rubbish. Before I started ICSI, I used to do Pilates, as instructed I always zipped in my stomach muscles. Now I’m finding it difficult to just breathe out and let my stomach relax. But I’m practising and I am noticing a difference if I just allow my whole body to flop and breathe deeply for 5 mins every so often. Good luck gringa!!!

Good luck KeelaxxSamuel! You have the same OTD as me  

AEK76
I’m trying not to analyse things quite as much as I did in previous cycles. But it is v.difficult! 
As with the hairdresser, I have found that I’ve become very particular about how I want my hair to look, I’m a nightmare client!

Ronniesgirl, I’m so sorry to hear of your bnf, its so sad.  

Welcome HMP, I hope your cycle is a BFP! With my previous 2 cycles my period came just the day before the OTD. I was on the same drugs as you. But as you say, we are all different and there are no set rules as to what happens to our bodies during this time, which is flippin annoying!  

Bubblegum83, Good luck with your BFP lets hope it does turn out to be the BFP!!! Quite a few of our ladies have tested earlier than the OTD and the results are varied. I’m hoping to hold out until my OTD 17/05 It’s difficult though!

AFM, I'm Day 5 of a 5 day ET -  I am worried and I’m still bloated. I’m using Crinone  x2, Estrapatch x3, Prednison steroid x1, 50mg aspirin and the usual Pregnacare in the morning and additional folic acid in the evening. Everything down below seems to be lower, slightly swollen and tighter. I have had no other symptoms. Its doing my head in … I have to keep reminding myself that it’s a donor egg, and that this time I'm on completely different drugs. 
Another thing, I put my usual body moisturiser on, I always rub it into my stomach, I did so this morning but instantly thought, No! I shouldn’t be doing this, it will soak into the skin and affect the embryo! Does anyone think that this is possible? Will moisturiser this early on affect my embryo?

…. And as for the spider, my husband ‘manned up’ and removed it from the bath, finally I had my much needed shower!

Again, my thoughts and prayers are for the bfn ladies, it’s a difficult time for you, much needed TLC. Xxx  

Baby dust to all


----------



## FAB123

Hi all, just wanted to congratulate the BFPs and send love to those who haven't, or who are feeling down. 

As for me, I'm 2 days away from testing and convinced it's going to be negative. I'm also currently waiting for a scan as I have over stimulated and have been in such pain for the past 2 days, sadly I look 4-6 months pregnant and yesterday I had to sit in work with my coat on to hide the fact id had to undo my trousers!  Ridiculous !!  

So, wish me luck xxx


----------



## xxalexandraxx

Awww Fab123 the swelling of your stomach will go down hun. Try and stay positive. Good luck hun. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## scribbles

I'm so excited about being PUPO!!!! Just went for a walk and actually talking to my two wee blasties....out loud, hmmm maybe I shouldn't do that in public haha!! Anybody else actually talking to their tummies? 
TMI alert but got loads of white, creamy CM and only 1dp5dt!! Hoping that's a good sign as I'm doing the pessaries (aka bum bullets) rectally!! Anybody else going up the back door? I'm worried I'm not going high enough as I'm too scared to venture too far up there!!!


----------



## notamuggle

Hey Scribble

I talk to my tummy everyday! Usually when I'm on my own in the car 

I'm also giving myself the progesterone rectally. I do it last think at night then go and lie down, as long as they are 'up there!' They should be being absorbed into your blood stream. Annoyingly almost all of the sups in this packet are broken in half so I have to put two bits in!

Fab, hope you are feeling better soon 

Lovelondon, I'm sure moisturiser is fine although I did wonder about the deodorant I'm using? 

I'm finding it hard to concentrate on work! Only half way through the 2WW


----------



## susieg2404

Ha ha scribbles you actually made me lol at my desk there!

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## susieg2404

Sharry can you update me to BFP please


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Scribbles - good choice in names, love the fact you have named them - so cute! With regards to the lovely bum bullets, inserting in by 1 inch is enough as your muscles hold them in place while they are absorbed. I alternate between back and front door as they haven't agreed with me using the back door only this time round  .

Lovelondon - moisturiser should be fine - oh how this treatment muddles with our brains and gets us thinking about anything and everything.

FAB123 - sorry to hear that you are in pain, I hope it calms down soon for you. I was the same on my fresh cycle, it's awful isn't it?

AFM - 10DP5DT - woohoo! Not made it this far in any of my treatments yet so this is a bit of a milestone for us. Seriously thinking about testing tomorrow but scared too. I know a few ladies have a 10 day wait as did I on my last, fresh cycle so think I will be ok to test in the morning.

Have a nice afternoon ladies x


----------



## scribbles

Notamuggle - I didn't realise they could break!! It's certainly an interesting experience that I never thought I would encounter haha!

Susie - mega congrats on your BFP!! That's great news!!

Tish - congrats on getting this far!! You must be going through a huge spectrum of emotions!!


----------



## Claireybear

Afternoon ladies
Still no changes no symptoms what so ever so starting to go a bit crazy now   Moved from the sex and the city box set to Friends

Scribbles if I'm honest I rotate between talking to my frosties and my cat 

Tish1979 well done on getting this far I got my fingers crossed if you do test tomorrow 

Fab123 I really feel for you I know exactly how it feels, try and wear really loose clothes when you can I lived in my hubby's clothes 

Sending everyone lots of love

Xx


----------



## Love London

Hi ladies

I have another random question... a rather embarrassing one actually... Bowel movements!

Do any of you worry about doing a number 2 (poo)! I have refused to go until I'm literally feeling I'm going to explode, simply because I don't want to force anything. Today is the first time I've gone in 4 days! but now I'm worried that I've got period cramps ... and the bloating has gone down :-( I'd rather be bloated than feeling this! I blamed going to the loo when my first cycle failed, within days AF came along and ruined my day/week/month ....

I just told DH what happened, his response ... 'argh ****! same as the first time'   so we are not happy.   Damn poo!

I am kinda laughing too because I can't believe I'm typing this and asking you all


----------



## Chilli Chick

I got told by nurses to not worry about doing a number 2 as it can't affect anything.


----------



## sukama

Love London

I am a firm believer in bran flakes as I heard that constipation can be a problem during pregnancy (wishful thinking at the time) so with that plus the bum bullets I have been going twice a day and they are easy to pass, no pushing required.

Four days does not sound comfortable, if you are drinking water and getting enough fibre you would be harming yourself by not pooping?  Remember it has toxins which are inside your body so don't hold it too long!!

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## gringa

OMG!! Love London - I was going to ask the same question a few days ago about pooping! Also suffer from constipation and I figured that if I pushed too much then I would be harming the whole process  - like Tish says, this whole process really does get to your head and all sorts of things go on! I m trying to drink loads of water (when I remember!)
Love to all!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## FAB123

Oh gosh the poop question has made my evening - I love talking about it ! - not in a bad way, I'm just fascinated as I have IBS, am a nutrition nut and so scrutinise everything I eat and eliminate (sorry for tmi, but this is anonymous, right?!!)

So I'm usually an every 3-4 day person and had heard pregnancy would make it worse but I have to say I've been a lot better since I started the cyclogest. Irrespective, DON'T hold it in. You'll encourage reabsorption of toxins and will train your body to get constipated as it won't believe it's 'allowed' to go when it wants to. Drink LOTs of water, supplement with flax oil (omega fats- good for pregnancy and baby cell formation) and will also ease tummy pains and help you go.  If you don't like flax oil get coconut. Actually ladies, everyone should be using coconut oil - in cooking, on stretching tummies and in hair, nails, smoothies and instead of oils in all other places.  I could go on and on and on... But anyway, don't hold it - you'll do more damage than help. 

Sending love xx


----------



## Love London

Thank you everyone    !!

I have been drinking loads of water, but i'll be buying bran flakes and coconut oil tomorrow!

I'm so glad I've got you here  

Best wishes to all, xxxx


----------



## gringa

I am also rushing out to buy coconut oil!
Thanks FAB123!!!!
Any other advice very welcome as I am convinced that I have always had IBS but never got officially diagnosed - I have an anxiety disorder and I think its quite common that they go hand in hand...always suffered with digestion! You see, this whole process is helpful in so many ways!!


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies, 
I had terrible constipation during 2ww as well as trapped wind. The doctor prescribed my lactulose and fibrogel. They sorted it right out! You can buy them both over the counter. 
X


----------



## FAB123

Happy to help   
I could talk about food forever! Basically coconut oil has a higher burn point than all other oils so doesn't breakdown when you fry it as olive oil does.  It's easily digested, helps control blood sugars and regulates appetite. I buy coconut manna too (nutiva via amazon) and eat it instead of peanut butter. Yummy. It also helps clear skin breakouts when you apply it topically,  nails, hair, lip salve etc etc. also try chia seeds and flax (I mix into green smoothies every morning) to calm tummies, help with elimination and increase protein intake. Got to be good, right ?


----------



## sukama

FAB123 - am definitely going to get the coconut oil.  With flax oil, can you take that with pregnacare?  Don't want to duplicate anything but it seems a good idea if not.

I am so moved by the women on this forum, there is so much positivity and support out there which helps make you feel supported and not alone.  Whether it is an informative, negative or positive post, everyone seems to rally around.

AFM I am looking forward to my scan on 22 May, haven't had any blood taken so can't get an idea of anything really.  Other than four pregnancy tests with progressively darker positives!  Don't think I will believe it until I actually see something on the screen.  

Good luck to all.  Suzanne x


----------



## smiling angel

Up since 4am girlies as just cannot sleep these nights with sweats and going to the loo so often (about every 20mins) I listened and fell asleep to Zita the last few nights do I hope that's not what's making me wake! Also and apologies for the grossness of this but I keep farting throughout the relaxation so much that I was asleep and my "blow" woke me with Zita in the background talking about my embies! Strange but true!

Claireybear you have my taste in box sets!
Tish I think you could safely test at this stage so the very best of luck with it if you choose to do it this morning x

Great to keep getting the darker lines Sukzama!

Keep up the chatting to the embies Scribbles as it can only do good!

So have made it to 8dp3dt and staying strong x


----------



## Bella111

Hey ladies, just letting you know our OTD  was today and it was a bfn, disappointed, but still have 5 frosties so going to focus our attention on them now. 

Goodluck with everyone still waiting

Bella xx


----------



## joshie

I'm so sorry Bella to hear your result. Lots of luck with the frosties x


----------



## Ljp64

So sorry Bella, but good luck with the frosties. Xxx


----------



## Claireybear

Morning ladies

So sorry to hear your news Bella your right you have lots of frosties to focus on it's about finding the right one

Smiling Angel fingers crossed that these are positive signs (your post did make me laugh out loud mainly coz I wake myself up all the time I'm so unlady like).

So I'm writing this so I don't have to go to the toilet to see if AF is here it's def imminent as I had a crazy experience last night. Went out to get some compost with DH and got sharp stabbing pains in my left side where my ribs are lasted only about 30 secs and burst into tears in the middle of shop. Spent all night rotating between being in a foul mood and crying. 

Was then woken by DH in the middle of the night I was quite confused as I was sat on the bottom of the bed turns out I had been screaming saying there was a spider covered in green slime hanging from the ceiling above my pillow! Safe to say there wasn't but I demanded a full inspection before I would return to my pillow. Love London I must have been worried about you and your spider incident. Think it's safe to say I am def loosing it but I would have nightmares/ terrors when I was on clomid.

Also am convinced I'm allergic to the pessaries as for a week now my asthma is playing up - really tight chest  and wheezing so have an appointment as asthma clinic just to make sure.

I'm off to see McBusted tonight  so that will take my mind off all this craziness (I'm still 10 at heart) hope you all enjoy your Friday

Xx


----------



## notamuggle

Bella, so sorry to hear your news. glad youre feeling positive about your frosties though! 

Claierybear, I had weird vivid dreams at this point in my last pregnancy, hoping it means something good for you too! 

Smiling, your post really made me smile 

Fab, my cousin recently came back from a holiday to South Africa and has been raving about coconut oil since! She uses it as moisturiser and makes it into deoderant too as well as cooking with it! I've asked her to get me some

Sukama, Good luck with the scan, only 2 weeks to go!

I'm 8dpiui now tested again and the trigger is definitely gone now, just hoping and praying the 2nd line comes back in the next week!

To all the other ladies I've not mentioned huuuuuuugs x

Hugs x


----------



## scribbles

Morning ladies! 

Bella - I'm so sorry to hear your news. Glad you have some frosties when you feel ready. Take care of yourself xxxxxxx

I'm so glad the poo question got asked! I'm struggling bit after EC and taking the occasional senacot! Plus the bum bullets require some thought regarding timing haha! 

I'm 2dp5dt and feeling like I'm on speed! Proper shaky and a bit nausious! Just got a really positive feeling! Maybe it is speed and not progesterone, it would make the 2ww a lot more fun!!! I'd see twenty lines and a gorilla on the HPT!! 

Have a great Friday everyone!!


----------



## Oonagh14

BFN but clinic want me to carry on with medication for 48 hours and re-test...... what a WASTE of time


----------



## MyreiE

Hugs Bella and Oonagh......I wish there were soemthing more I could say or do.....

-M


----------



## TheresaB

OTD blood test BFN! I'm devastated! Feel like an absolute failure! Feel like I have let my OH down! It makes it harder as he's not here with me and I also haven't been able to speak to him yet as it's only 5am in Vegas at the mo! I hope this hasn't ruined his stag do! 

Oonagh & Bella OTD buddies, so sorry to here you got BFN too! It's heartbreaking isn't it! 

Congrats to all the BFP! Good luck to all those of you on your 2ww hope you get your BFP and your dreams come true!

I'm off for a big old cry! 

Take care everyone, thanks for all the support you ladies give! We will now be waiting until Oct/Nov time after our wedding and honeymoon for round 4! Think I'm going to have immunology tests done to try and get an answer!

Xx


----------



## scribbles

Oonagh and Theresa, I'm so sorry that you got BFN, I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now and just hope that your next round is your lucky one xxxx


----------



## smiling angel

So sorry oonagh, Theresa and Bella it's ****e. I had those tests done oonagh and I got great answers I had so much wrong hence why I'm hoping this is a positive cycle. Take care and thinking of all you girls xx


----------



## Ljp64

So sorry Oonagh and Theresa. This is such a tough process. Sending big hugs to you two and to Bella


----------



## Mozzy

Hi Sharry

please can you add me, on my first round of clomid and should be testing on or around the 26th of May.

Mozzy


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Hope you are all doing ok?

Bella, Oonagh & Theresa - sending you big   today, hopefully you won't be too hard on yourselves, give yourselves time to grieve, cry, hide in bed, scoff chocolate or drink gallons of wine - it's allowed! Wish this infertility lark wasn't so hard for us but at least we are here to support eachother so we are here whenever you need us x

Theresa - hope you have a lovely wedding and honeymoon, take care.

Claireybear - wow Mcbusted, cool wish I was going! My son is appalled with me when I sing along to their songs - hilarious   Hope you have a fab evening!

AFM - well by 8PM last night I had a little pale pink spotting and my heart fell through the floor. Not an awful lot to speak of today and I certainly don't feel like I'm about to get my period so who knows....... I will just have to wait and see what happens over the next few days.
Have a nice evening, take care, Tish x


----------



## gringa

Oonagh and Bella - so sorry about the BFN - It doesnt help, but I know that many of us know how you are feeling right now and it really sucks! Take care of yourselves and keep positive for the future - your time will come!

Theresa - Im so sorry about your BFN too and know that OF COURSE you wont ruin anything and you havent let anyone down! Your huband-to-be will just be worried about you and your well being Im sure of it - I know that you are going to go on to have a wonderful wedding and honeymoon and everything will work out - your time will come too! 
Love to all!
Im gonna test tomorrow I think  - even though OTD is only on Monday.....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Love London

Hi Ladies

Bella111, I am so sorry to hear your news, but glad that you’re looking forward.    

Oonagh14, I’m really sorry to hear of your bfn, it’s like rubbing salt into the wounds having to do the blood test as well… we can all only hope.   

TheresaB, I’m so sorry to hear your news. It must be hard that your OH isn’t there, hopefully the people around you will give you that much needed hug.  
As for your upcoming nuptials … I love weddings, it’s something to really look forward to, and you will come back positive for your next stage of treatment.   

Sukama I look forward to seeing your post about the scan, so exciting and nerve wracking at the same time!   

Smiling angel you made me lol! My DH said that I was farting so much last night. Thing is I know I am because I cannot sleep or get comfortable. 
I can’t believe you got away with saying ‘****e’ my expletives get changed! and I don't say many at all ...  

Aw sorry claireybear about the spider dream … that really is an awful nightmare! Fingers crossed AF is nowhere to be seen. 
I was never into McFly or Busted, but I totally loved them on Children in Need. Have a lovely evening … don’t mosh around too much!    

Good luck notamuggle with your test next week    and Gringa good luck if you go ahead and test tomorrow    

Tish1979 I hope you get your bfp!   

Haha scribbles, I’m so glad I raised that poo question! I’ve not felt quite as hyper as you sound … really lethargic instead! Have a lovely weekend without speed!  

AFM: I’m really suffering with the AF like cramps, I’m certain that this cycle has not worked … I even bought 2 digital 1-2 week pregnancy tests. I might break my OTD mantra and test tomorrow (7dp4dt)  … it’s way too early to test isn’t it? ... but I realise also, that I'm taking Progesterone and Estrogen which stops the period from coming so it can't be AF coming can it!
Hate this soooo much!  

My heart goes out to the bfns  

... and joy for the BFPs  

Everyone have a peaceful weekend  

xxxx


----------



## sukama

Claireybear - my chest was really tight in my second week of 2ww and I got BFP so fingers crossed!  Also had my first freaky nightmare last Monday, would rather do without those thank you...

Love London - my clinic told me not to use clearblue digital but to use the normal ones instead.  Not sure why.  Definitely think you are too early though, maybe give it at least another day or two?  Awful waiting isn't it!!

So sorry to all BFN's.  Sending you   and   for the future.

Suzanne x


----------



## sukama

Oops - forgot AFM!

Have been emotional this week, not coped well with idiots at work and blood has either boiled or I've wanted to burst into tears.  Hormones definitely kicking in!  Boobs getting larger (just a bit) and sensitive every time the bra comes off.  Maybe I can start to sleep in it and just bathe with it on??!


----------



## FAB123

Evening ladies,
My last post til my test tomorrow.  Ive been so up and down all day I really don't know which way it will go. My husband is so excited I'm worried he won't deal with the disappointment well. It's my birthday on Tuesday so we have a date night dinner booked for tomorrow - it will either be a very happy sober affair for me or a drunken night for us both ! Wishing everyone happy weekends xx


----------



## Loopy Chicken

Good luck FAB123

Xx


----------



## sukama

Fx FAB123 x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I really can't keep up! 

   to the bfns. It's really tough. Sending much love. 

Wishing all those testing soon lots if sticky vibes. 

Congrats to the bfps. Xx


----------



## smiling angel

Fab123 really hoping your dreams comes true tomorrow


----------



## notamuggle

Good luck FAB  

Hi everyone   x


----------



## joshie

Bfn for us, 12dp3dt so I'd say its pretty accurate . I'm absolutely gutted but need to understand this is our turn, we were extremely lucky last time working first time with our amazing son. Doesn't help with the anger or being upset though.

I want to wish the bfps all a very heathly 9 months and all the bfns big hugs. All the 2wwaiters good luck, its so tough and here is hoping for positive results at the end. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## sukama

So sorry Joshie, I hope you have better luck next time around and congratulations on your son xx


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Just a quick one before I get ready for work - BFP for us this morning - can't believe it - i even ran into the bedroom shouting "is this real?" waving the test stick and instructions! Oh my god! I must have looked like a loon!
Will post properly after work, Tish x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Morning,

Joshie: sending big hugs. It's really tough do allow yourself some time to gorge. 

Tish: congratulations. Fantastic news. 

Xx


----------



## Ljp64

Congratulations *Tish* on your .
*Joshie* I put a message on the other thread too. Sorry about your BFN but if it gives you any hope I got a BFN the day before OTD and then a BFP the next day.


----------



## smiling angel

So sorry joshie and give your son a massive hug x

Congrats Trish fantastic news you must be so over the moon!


----------



## Claireybear

Morning Ladies

I'm really sorry Joshie about your news I hope you look after yourself today.

Congratulations Tish this is great news

Me and DH have decided I will test on Monday as it will have been exactly 2 weeks since ET and I think 18 days is a bit excessive. My AF isn't here yet but I swear I can feel it on its way do will be shocked if we even need to test on Monday.

Wishing everyone testing this weekend lots of luck  

Xx


----------



## [email protected]

Hi all, just about to have a two-day transfer with two embryos. Trying to feel positive but finding it hard to forget my age (41). I think I'm going to need some support over the next two weeks! Good luck with testing, those of you who test today. I hope lots of dreams come true. Love and prayers to those less fortunate. x Bartlebeans


----------



## notamuggle

I'm so sorry joshie, big hugs  

Tish, woohoo how exciting  

Welcome Bartle, hope your cycle hoes well  

Clairey, feeling like AF coming is a big symptom of a BFP as well as actual AF so don't count yourself out yet, I'm crossing everything for you  

Day 9pIUI for me. Symptoms similar to last my last BFP (constipation, waking at 5 wide awake, odd pulling twinges) so feeling positive but I took progesterone both times so could just be that  

How's everyone else doing? The first week hasn't seemed too bad but now I'm going  

Xxx


----------



## Bubblegum83

Thank you Loopy Chicken, Chilli Chick and Love London for your replies to my post and not ignoring me. Wishing you all the best in your journey to motherhood. 

IT is definitely a POSITIVE for me. I knew it since day 5 but testing early wasn't worth the anxiety that it may be a false result. Honestly it hasn't even sunk in.

To all the BFPs wishing you a happy healthy 9 months.

Sorry to hear about the BFNs hope it works out next time. Positive vibes sent your way. 

To the ladies waiting to test, Good Luck x

Sharry, Can you please update me to BFP


----------



## notamuggle

Woohoo great news Bubblegum! Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months more

X


----------



## Claireybear

Thank you so much notamuggle for making me feel positive I'm actually smiling.

Congratulations bubblegum83 this with Tish's news has also made so me happy.

Welcome and good luck  bartlebeans  

Xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
Well I went to work, popped to the loo and noticed some spotting so I'm back home now resting. Nothing more since then so fingers crossed it's just breakthrough bleeding. Thanks for your congratulations guys, I'm   our baby blast sticks with us!
Bubblegum - woohoo BFP - go girl! Congratulations and best wishes for the coming months x

Claireybear - I'm with you on that one, 18 days is wwwaaaaayyyyyy too long to wait, I had a 14 day wait but I tested today at 12DP5DT, it was a super strong positive so I'm sure you will be fine to test then, best of luck!

Welcome Bartlebeans - best of luck for your cycle, you know where we are whenever you do need some support.

Notamuggle - fingers crossed that these are all 'positive' signs, how exciting!

Enjoy your day ladies Tish x


----------



## Love London

Hi Joshie, I’m sorry to hear of your bfn, a nice big hug from your son and OH needed! … maybe a nice glass of wine too!  

Fantastic news Tish on the BFP! Fx everything goes smoothly from now on … what a relief that must be!  

Wow Bubblegum83, congratulations   you knew from day 5? what symptoms did you have? fx crossed its a smooth ride for you now  

Good luck Claireybear with your Monday test.   How was the concert? great fun for you and co I bet. 

Hello Bartlebeans and welcome, you will definitely find lots of support here, it’s an emotional rollercoaster ride but with a lot of ladies helping you along.  

AFM 7dp4dt - desperate to test but OTD is 17/05/14   DH drove me to Wirral, 4hrs in the car bumping along the motorway, I was so conscious of every bump in the road. I held my belly throughout trying to keep it warm and calm. Broke wind so much!!! But I’m home with all my family and friends.  
This morning I’m still bloated and not much else. Every so often I get a trace of pink when the Crinone gel discharges.  Hopefully its nothing.  
I’m going to miss my DH hugs and he is amazingly positive. I’m very sure my younger sister will drive me demented and I’ll be packing my bags again … we’ll see!  

Have a lovely weekend all, 

I’m sorry if I’ve missed anyone, my thoughts are of the BFNs    and congratulations to the BFPs  

xxx


----------



## gringa

HI all

great news on the BFPS Very exicting and good luck in the next 9 months! Wonderful!

Joshie - so sorry to hear the news - take care!

Well I tested today as well in the morning and it was BFN as well - I suppose I will test on Monday as planned but I really dont feel that anything will change.
I thought that this time might work for us, but its another cycle down the drain it seems and Im not sure we can afford to go through another , its so expensive!! The other problem is that I am 47 this year  and I really dont feel that I can try for much longer. Im really worried though cos DH is 38 and really wants kids and at the moment everyone around us seems to be pregnant! iTS weird  when I give support to other women  about how their DHs will obviously not think less of them if this process doesnt work - but I am actually terrified that he will want to go and find someone wtih whom he can have a family with because Im too old to give it to him....sorry for the rant - very emotional today and I cant really say this to him!
Take care everyone


----------



## Love London

OMG Gringa what a difficult frame of mind to be in   I’m sorry that you’ve had that result, but I’ve read loads of posts from ladies who tested early with BFN and then finding a BFP on their OTD.   you can have false negatives!
I understand your inner fears of OH looking elsewhere, but he’s supported you all the way so far and I’m sure he’s in this relationship not for a baby, but because he loves you! It’s something you would have to discuss with taking your treatment further and what route to go down if you do decide to continue.
But really, hang on in there to the OTD! I really feel for you as I have gone through and still get those deep fears of the ‘what if’s’. My OH says “shut up” and “stop thinking like that” when I start questioning our future. 
Good Luck.xxx

Sorry I'm on here so much but I hope I'm saying the right things. Sometimes I go way too far and end up writing an essay's. Ladies, feel free to say ... give it a break Jane, do some housework, ironing or something!

xxx

Baby dust to all


----------



## Guest

Gringa - sorry for your BFN but it may be worth testing on OTD just to be absolutely sure. I will say that my partner and I were having a heated discussion and I asked what would happen if I couldn't give him a child, he said that he wanted his own child full stop. Needless to say I have been worried ever since and have felt a massive failure after every unsuccessful treatment. Yesterday my fiance came and sat me down, saying he wanted a chat, he proceeded to tell me that he loves me and after all of this time he has seen what I have gone through and can't watch me go through anymore. He said he is happy to just be us, we are a family already and we just need to find ourselves again after our lives being taken over with fertility treatment and just enjoy being with each other. 

It may be worth having an honest chat just to put to rest any fears, your OH loves you and as testing as infertility treatment is it can bring couples closer together. 

Take care, Tish x


----------



## gringa

Thanks so much Tish and Love London for the replies - its lovely to have the support of this forum. Im a little calmer now and I will test again on Monday. Just to be sure! You never know!
You were right as well Tish, I did in fact speak to DH after this, this morning and he was very sweet and basically he married me 98% to be his wife and 2% to have kids and that its not  the be all and end all...we had a good open chat and I feel better. Its just like some people on here have said though - you just feel like such a failure!! But it ll pass - I know! After Monday then we just need to decide where we go from here.
Thanks again for all the support!!
Lots of love to you ladies
LoveLondon - really hope you get a BFP!!
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## roofiebabes

Can i join in too please? i had my et today (one 5 day blastocyst using donor eggs) and will be testing on 21st may. gulp! anyone know if one is ok? it was apparently a 'perfect' embryo. im hoping there will be 2 to freeze too but not sure. last time round i had 2 grade 3 3 day embryos put in and got a bfp but sadly had silent miscarriage around 10 weeks.

fingers crossed this time and good luck to all xxx


----------



## Chilli Chick

I only had one put in as that was the only one unaffected with my condition. I got told mine was perfect too, so hoping it is and that it sticks. Mega nervous about my scan. Hoping after that I can start to get excited.


----------



## smiling angel

Good luck chilli chick

Welcome roofie!

Gringa so happy you spoke to DH and really hope things work out for you x

Love London I think I'm on as much so font worry about it! It's hard to get all the thoughts out if out minds and getting on these forums just makes you realise they are others out there just like us!

Congrats bubblegum brilliant news how did you know at day 5??

Notamuggle hopefully with the same symptoms everything will be positive for you xx


----------



## MyreiE

Hello all,

I am terrible at keeping up because of my work schedule..but I wanted to chime in and say soo sorry to Joshie and any other BFNs over the past couple of days, hello and welcome to the newcomers, congrats to Tish and Bubblegum-WTG!! 

And to Gringa, I am right with you. I tested at 8dp2dt and got a positive, tested at 9dp2dt and got a negative and have been terrified to test ever since. DP knows about the positive and he's been upbeat and happy (can anyone say Pharrell happy?) all week, and is wondering what has got me so down. (I did not tell him about the BFN). I have been an absolute neurotic mess.. I am feeling ramped up AF pains and feeling every morning I will wake up to her arrival. I will be 46 this year and DP will be 38. Although he had no sperm, there are plenty of his little swimmers on ice at the klinik, so there would be I am sure no problem for him to find a PYT (pretty young thing) to have a baby with in the future. Half of the time, I wonder if I shouldn't just back off and let him do just that, especially if this does not work for us. In my heart of hearts I love him dearly and know he would make an amazing dad but I don't know if I could go through this again. I have refrained from testing again because I am just not ready to completely lose it. He's working a 24 hour shift tomorrow and won't be home until it is time to pick me up for the beta on Monday morning. This has been the longest 2 weeks of my life, but the next 24 hours...I don't want to think about it. I will probably have him stick me with needles before he goes to work in the morning (he's an acupuncturist too). Hope that chills me out a bit.

baby dust with a huge gust to all who remain in waiting...

-M


----------



## gringa

HI Myreif

It is a similar situation! I do think that we are both over reacting in some ways about our fears - i think we do have to remember that they didnt marry us just to make babies and at least for us, we did have the conversation about age/babies possiblities before we got married - Im sure you did too! And they re still here!! The hormones and anxiety must be messing with us at this time in the process. I found todays chat really helpful to my state of mind and it really did help me to relax a little and since then we have been talking through what we will do if we get a confirmed negative on Monday so thats been good to. You would probably find that your DH would be very supportive and understanding  as well if you tell him about the test - I must admit I did get a bit of a telling off as well, as he told me this time that I wasnt to test early under any circumstances because the same thing happened last time!!! Tested BFN last time on 8dpt and from then on it was a nightmare until day 14!!!  You and I will both be testing on Monday for Beta so I am sending you massive positive vibes and       

To the other ladies, hope all is ok and welcome to roofie babes

Smiling Angel - Thanks for the support!

Love to all!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FAB123

Hi everyone
Welcome to new ladies, best of luck with your wait. Hugs to those feeling doubtful or sad. Against all odds we got an HCG of 570 yesterday, a BFP ! Yay! Your help and support has really meant so much to me over the past few day SOS thank you to everyone - this is an amazing community and I feel blessed to be part of it. Now for the next 2 week wait ...  

Sherry - pls can you update my status?

Xx to all xxx


----------



## MyreiE

Good morning ladies and Happy Mother's Day!! (In the US and Germany ..where I live alternately)

Gringa,

Excellent points you make! Although we are not married (which probably adds to my particular anxiety) we are life partners and did have extensive talks about having a child together, how we would possible raise him/her together as we live on separate continents for the moment (more anxiety..lol), etc. etc. I do believe he is as committed as I am and you are right..hormones are not helping. The good news is that I slept so hard that I didn't wake up 'til he kissed me goodbye. Bad news..no needles..but seeing your post this morning has really gotten my day started off in a positive direction..so thanks so much for the positive energy!!

I hope everyone has an awesome Sunday, especially anyone testing today!!

-M


----------



## sukama

OMG I just posted BFP emoticons and they showed up as BFN's!!  Never removed a post so quickly in my life!!!  :0

FAB123 - Congratulations, an amazing result xxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning ladies,

I haven't posted much on here this time, but have been reading avidly!!

We tested this morning and got our  

We are absolutely elated 

Wishing those going through the 2ww much luck, it is the toughest test of mental endurance and only the brave venture it. I really hope you all get your happy endings -you all deserve it!

Much love, Hannah xxx


----------



## smiling angel

Fab and Hannah massive congratulations!!! You must be overjoyed and I hope you enjoy this moment so much. Happy Sunday to all of you x


----------



## Maypole09

Good morning ladies. It seems a positive morning so far so wanted to add my own  .  

We did a HPT as OTD Is tomorrow. We are obviously pleased but we have been been here before last time but sadly I m/c at 7 weeks so we are happy but trying not to get too giddy. Last time we HTP we go a BFN  but got a BFP at the clinic so hopefully it's not the reverse this time!

I guess this explains why I felt so sick on Thursday and my boobs are the size of watermelons 

Xxx


----------



## MyreiE

Well how *FAB*ULOUS FAB!!Congrats!!!!!!!!

And Hip Hip Horrayyy for HANNAH!!

And Maypole!! WOW!! What a terrific Mother's Day so far!!


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Sounds like you are all doing ok this morning.
Gringa - so glad you are feeling a little better today and more assured, it's so easy to bury your head in the sand and just get on with treatment, which is what we had done. Fingers crossed for tomorrow, we find it best to have a plan in place in case it turns out negative - it usually involves having a few too many drinks!

Roofiebabes - welcome and well done for getting to transfer, now the waiting begins.... It only takes one huni, I had a grade 2/2 5 day blast put back and got my BFP yesterday. Best of luck and we are here whenever you need some support or advice.

MyreiE - How lucky you are to have a live in acupuncturist! I too got more scared of testing the closer it got to OTD, however after reading the '2WW symptoms that go onto a BFP' thread where a lot of women had orgasms in their sleep I just had to test yesterday morning. You could say that I had a lightbulb moment  

Fab & Sukama - big congratulations to you both, wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy each!

Hi Hannah (from the Apr / May FET thread) 

AFM - BFP yesterday, bloods tomorrow morning - eek! Can anyone tell me how do you work out how far pregnant you are on a FET cycle? Any advice much appreciated 
take care, Tish x


----------



## Guest

Massive congratulations Maypole! Best wishes x
Tish x


----------



## joshie

When I was pregnant last time I was 4 weeks pregnant 2 weeks after ec  tish xx


----------



## MyreiE

I used this calendar Tish

http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/749-IVF-Due-Date-Calculator-by-Date-of-Transfer-Retrieval-Ovulation-or-Insemination

-M

/links


----------



## smiling angel

You would be about 4 weeks Tish it's generally from day 1 of your cycle I think?

Maypole congrats! Wow so many positives May is certainly looking like a positive month.


----------



## notamuggle

OMG so much good news this morning

Congratulations FAB, Hannah and Maypole

Skuama, was that a BFP For you too!!! If so wooohoooooo

Morning everyone else!

AFM I'm 10dpiui today and had a BFN, I know it's still a bit early but my question is 

I've been testing out my trigger with internet cheapies, they say they're early tests, 10iu but I'm not sure how good they are (only got faint positives even the day after the trigger). Anyway I've run out of those now so will buy some more from town. 

I've been testing negative for 4 days now but if I buy a FRER and it's positive how can I be sure it's not the trigger any more? When would I know for sure the trigger is gone and it's a real positive! (Not even contemplating a negative yet   positive mental attitude and all 

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Talisman

Hi ladies

I have only posted once on here so far but have been reading everyday.

Huge congratulations to maypole hannah and fab  xx

Hugs to all the bfn ladies 

Im 11dp5dt a d got a bfp this morning!!!! My otd is tomorrow so will test again then to  confirm.

Good luck to all the other 2wws xxxxx


----------



## Claireybear

Morning ladies,

Fantastic news congratulations Fab, Maypole, Sukama (if I'm reading that right)Hannah and Talisman on your  

Welcome roofiebabes

Notamuggle I think you can only be 100% sure on your OTD date well that's what my clinic said anyway they also said I have to test using clear blue. 

MyreiE your DP is an acupuncturist that is amazing I would be having it all the time. I really feel for you and Gringa I def didn't realise how much pressure this journey would put on my marriage and we too have had some difficult conversations during the treatment.

AFM me and DH had a date night last night was very nice however woke up at 4am mainly due to wind ended up doing housework to stop me looking it to it so my DH woke up to a clean kitchen. Def testing tomorrow although I'm quite happy in my bubble of possibility 

Hope you all enjoy your Sunday 

Xx


----------



## scribbles

Happy Sunday ladies, hope we are all having a blessed weekend. I'm praying to just find some peace and inner calm to get through the next week! I love my DH with every fibre in my useless body but I don't know how I would cope without my faith. So I'm either talking to my tummy or talking to God....I must really raise some eyebrows haha!! 

Great big fat congratulations to all the lucky BFPers!!! 

To all the ladies who got BFNs, I don't know what to say but look after yourselves and I truly hope that when you feel ready, your next cycle with be the winning one. Hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxx

(Adopts Geordie voice) its day 4 in the big IVF house and still no signs if anything. Just massive norks with no sign of calming down!!! It's definitely the cyclogest rather than any impending good news. No cramps, twinges, no aches!! Argh!!! Trying so hard to have faith that my body is doing what it should be doing and praying really hard that it's finally our turn for some luck!!


----------



## sukama

Oh dear, think I caused confusion - my post was meant as congratulations for FAB123, not as my own result!  

However, I am happily pregnant as of the date I tested (2 May) but obviously it looked like I was saying it again for myself - well, why not!!  

Would just like to say a huge congrats to all the BFP's, so very happy for you.  Hugs and love to BFN's.  xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Ladies,

I afraid to say that I've started bleeding bleeding. Full flow with clots and all. All over for me I guess. Can't believe it. After all these years,we finally got a strong positive and it still doesn't happen. Xx


----------



## Bubblegum83

So lovely to see so many positive results today. Congratulations Fab, Maypole, Hannah, Talisman, Tish and Sukama.  

Welcome to the new ladies

Love London and Smiling Angel: I had completely convinced myself it hadn't worked because all the symptoms from ivf drugs were disappearing like sore boobs and bloating after day 1 of ET. So I thought it wont hurt to test early going to be a negative anyway. I used internet cheapies and got a negative on day 4 but on day 5 there was a faint positive and stronger since. Also I then got what I think was implantation bleeding, just a drop of pinkish blood (sorry tmi). Symptoms are very subtle. I am getting AF like pains on and off since few days ago. This really scared me but today is OTD and the line is nearly as strong as control. I would not advise testing early there was more anxiety than already necessary. 

Gringa: I really feel for you and hope your BFN turns positive on your OTD. In our house there have been tears enough to fill a swimming pool. There was a point where I was not willing to have IVF through fear of failure. My husband has been my rock, he said to me that I was enough for him and he could live a completely happy life with just the two of us. Hope it works out for you xx


----------



## scribbles

Sugarpielaura - I'm so sorry it's all gone horribly wrong for you. From reading your signature, you've been through the mill so much that my heart goes out to you. I don't know what to say, but sending  big hugs xxxx


----------



## Bubblegum83

Sugarpielaura I didn't see your post until now. I am sorry to hear your news. I hope there is a chance it settles down


----------



## Love London

Hi Ladies

Just a quick message...

Congratulations to all the BFP!!!

And I'm sorry to hear the BFNs, really fingers crossed for your future treatments and plans.

AFM: 8dp4dt ... I did a digital test and it said negative, I know I know... I've been preaching to everyone wait until OTD. Anyway, I'm not depressed about it at all, as I know there is hope. Even though I am only bloated and not much else! I said to my sister I would really like to feel sick and awful to give me some positive indications!

Good luck to everyone!

Jane.xx


----------



## sukama

Love London - my clinic said not to use digital tests?  Not sure why.  Clear blue normal picked up my bfp on 7dp5dt but was faint, so I guess it depends on when you had implantation.  Leave it a few days and try again with a different test?  Think the early response one is okay too?

Sugarpielaura - I really hope this is not the end of this cycle for you.  Sending you lots of   and   and I hope you have someone there with you for support and comfort. 

Suzanne x


----------



## Flower11

Hi lovely ladies
I dont often post but I take alot of comfort from this forum and today I am actually going insane, this is 3rd fet, 1st one chem preg, 2nd bfn.
Ive never got this far without bleeding and been gettin bfp's since 7dpt so been quietly optimistic.........how dare I!! This morning I've had some light pink/brown spotting, no pain. I've read lots of stories of spotting and implantation bleeds being normal etc etc BUT is spotting on day 9 3days after bfp not a bit late for implantation?? Could it be chem preg with af on its way??

Please share your honest thoughts and experiences.

Thank you in advance.
xx xx xx xx xx xx


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Sugarpielaura - sending you big  , I really do hope that you are one of the ladies who do bleed and everything is fine, rest up huni x

Flower11 - implantation usually occurs a couple of days after transfer, it could just be some light breakthrough spotting or it could be a chemical pregnancy. The only thing you can do is take it easy, carry on with your meds and hope. Fingers crossed for you. I'm currently 13DP5DT and have had a little spotting too, what will be will be. x

Talisman - big congratulations huni!

SmilingAngel - thanks but don't know when day 1 of my cycle was as I've done a frozen cycle this time and have down regged, not had a period since 26th Feb ha ha

MyreiE - thanks I will check out the link

Take care ladies, Tish x


----------



## Sunflower36

Hi All,

Hope I can join you all in your 2ww. Congratulations to all the bfps today!

Today is 13 dpo, I tested today, and its a bfn. I'm so downhearted, but putting brave face. Haven't told my DH yet. I have 30 day cycle, I'm guessing my AF should arrive 14.05, so could be too early. Really thought this month was different, I didn't experience too many symptoms. Different to when AF is arriving...


----------



## noelle80

Sukama & love London
Clearblue digital only detects pregnancy hormone at 50mIU/ml
Clearblue non digital detects at 25, 
First response early result (the 6 days early one) detects at lower than 10mIU/ml so it will give a positive result earlier than the others.


----------



## notamuggle

Sugarpielaura I'm so very very sorry

If you need to talk more this thread is very supportive and has helped me a lot http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=319382.0

Xxxxx


----------



## [email protected]

Hello all,

Thanks for the welcome. It's nice to know you are all out there!

Gringa, good luck with testing tomorrow. It'll be a relief to get the 2ww over I guess. Tish1979, your about being a family already post made me feel quite emotional. What a lovely thing to say.

Sugarpielaura, look after yourself.

BFPs, congratulations and blessings!

My OTD is May 23rd, Friday. We had a 2dt yesterday (Saturday) of two embryos, two cell and four cell. I'm hoping everything is going well inside but it's so horrendous to imagine the other option. How do I get through this? I have the week off work. I may go to the cinema twice a day, every day!

Barts x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Thanks for your kind words ladies.  

We just can't believe it. We've just had a pretty horrific 5 yrs with my health and surgery and complication as well as ivf. This was our 6th and 7th transfers and our last frosties. We were so happy but cautious with the bfp yet it was looking good based on the bloods. Then this. Just totally heartbroken and numb feeling. So angry and upset all at the same time. Just can't believe that this has happened, again. We honestly thought that something was finally going to go our way. I've got bloods Tom but they'll still be positive so guess I'll need to have more bloods Wed or so to confirm the m/c. In the meantime, I've to keep taking the drugs and pessaries, whilst bleeding. 

Thanks for the link to the site. I'll have a look. 

Sorry no personals ladies. Wishing all those in the 2ww the best of luck. Congratulations and a healthy 8 months to the bfps and massive massive hugs to the bfns. You're all amazing ladies and truly deserve this to happen. Fingers crossed for you all. Xx


----------



## smiling angel

Sugar pie, really hoping you are someone who bleeds heavily but turns out to have a healthy pregnancy. Just saying a prayer for you now xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Thanks smiling angel. That's very kind of you. I appreciate it. I don't really hold any hope for next few days but I guess only time will tell. Xx


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Sugarpielaura - my heart goes out to you huni, let us know how you get on today / Wednesday, if we don't hear anything take care of yourself huni x

Bartle - congrats on your transfer, the 2WW is hard and it's best to keep occupied, take it easy!

Sunflower - a bittersweet welcome huni, so sorry about your BFN, you know where we are if you need to chat x

Well it's official OTD for me and still BFP, i've got my bloods this morning so fingers crossed for good levels. It's also my birthday today, I was dreading it but it's turned out ok this time. 

Sharry please could you give me some of those lovely pom-poms on the front page, thanks

Hi to everyone else, hope you are well, take care
Tish x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Thanks Tish. Congratulations on your bfp and fingers crossed for strong beta today. Keep us posted. Happy birthday also. Xx


----------



## [email protected]

Good luck Tish! I hope you get the best birthday present possible!

x Bartle


----------



## Talisman

Congratulations Tish and happy birthday x

Sorry to all the bfn's   

Still BFP for me today and its OTD, so happy     Sharry please can you update the front page for me thanks x


----------



## [email protected]

Lovely news for you, Talisman. Hurray!


----------



## Claireybear

Morning Ladies

Sugarpielaura I'm really thinking of you

Good luck for your bloods today Tish

Well I was really ill yesterday with a migraine that was making me sick which I always get 3 days before AF so did my test this morning and no surprise it's   Was actually fine with it as had accepted it until I phoned my parents up and they were so upset. It is was it is so will spend the day in bed trying to sleep this migraine off 

Lots of love

Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Talisman: fantastic news.  

Claireybear: thanks. Sorry to hear of your bfn. Sending massive  . Xx


----------



## Love London

Hi ladies,

Good luck [email protected] with your tx! It is a really difficult time this 2ww but I'll be following your posts and praying for you!

Claireybear, SugarpieLaura, Sunflower36,, I'm so sorry to hear your BFN news. Big hugs needed! I'm thinking of you  

Hi Flower11, Fx that this is the BFP for you! 

Good luck roofiebabes, fingers crossed for you! I am also a DE lady I test on 17/05 

Good luck Chilli Chick with your scan 

Good luck to notamuggle with your OTD 

Congratulations to the BFP ladies, it gives me great hope to see so many of you with the BFP!!! Bubblegum, FAB123, Hannah DMP, Marypole, Tish1979, Talisman, Fantastic news, Good luck with your bloods, scans and I look forward to reading your updates! 

Scribbles I hear you! Apparently it's the month of prayer to Our Lady , so that's what I'm doing! The in-laws are lighting candles etc &#8230; but they don't know the details of my treatment.

AFM: 9dp4dt - Still very bloated and feeling uncomfortable. I've noticed when I go for walks I get cramps around my middle/rib cage area, weird!
Thank you *Noelle80*, that info really put my mind at ease, I have another digital test but I'm not going to use it. I'm doing my best to hold out for the OTD, although I do have 2 non digital tests &#8230;tempting!
I'm staying with my junk food lover (sister, hope she doesn't read this!). I succumbed to the Dominoes Pizza she had bought sat night, and last night she was raving about the great Chinese takeaway, so we ordered&#8230; really it wasn't anything special . Apart from the above meals I have been on top of my fruit, seeds, bio yoghurt, organic veg etc etc.
My aunt gave me fybogel for my poo issues, hopefully this won't harm anything &#8230; she's a retired nurse so I'm thinking it must be alright.
Gawd, I really want this to work, I'm not looking forward to the test results. I'd be happier if I had more pregnancy signs.


----------



## smiling angel

Happy Birthday to you happy birthday to you happy birthday dear Tish & Bumpy happy birthday to you!! Xx

Talisman now it's time to relax and enjoy your pregnancy x

Claireybear and sunflower I'm so sorry for your Bfn it's heart breaking I'm sure xx

Sugar pie still thinking of you Hun - has it calmed down any?

Afm I say these words  with great caution: I started testing on Friday at 7dp3dt and within 30 seconds very strong line, same again for the past few days and this morning a bfp again. Girls I'm not ungrateful just absolutely petrified. This is my 5th pregnancy and it's been horrendous having 3 chemicals and a m/c so please God this is my turn. I just called the clinic and even though my OTD isn't until Friday they were fantastic. They said the fact the lineups immediately appearing that it's a strong pregnancy. They have advised I go for inter lipids as soon as so I'm going to book that today. If you can send wishes my way that this stays I'd really appreciate it. I'm 39 inAugust so really want this to be our time xx


----------



## Love London

Fingers crossed for you smiling angel! I really hope this is your time!!!     

  

xxx


----------



## smiling angel

Ah thanks lovelondon and you are right it is the month of our lady I'm praying to her too! I'm also doing the. 9 day at gerrard novena (patron saint of expectant mothers). I've lit candles and I think I've every family member praying! Saying a little prayer for you now


----------



## MyreiE

DDay.....

So we put two bottles of champagne in the fridge..one white Alcohol Free..and a Rose from my favorite grape...DP was to go into the other room when the call came and present me with the bubbly appropriate to the result..(no need really as he would be speaking German..but the one Deutschkurs I took was enough for me to learn what nein and klein and nicht mean..) So as I hid under the duvet in the other room with our two stuffed wolves in sheeps clothing kiddos, I heard him saying goodbye to the klinik nurse...it sounded kinda upbeat so my heart soared..but when I heard the Mammoth POP of the wine bottle, I knew....and as I opened my eyes and saw the pink bubbles glistening in the glass I held in my hand....like an omen of dreaded AF due at any moment..i just went cold and numb...... I learned a new word from you lovely British ladies...

GUTTED.....

Beta result 1.5...could it get any lower  DP wants to do a FET cycle in two months time..ok...i can do that..i will go home and rebuild myself..i can get better..stronger..but unfortunately also older...

To top it off I get to board a plane back home to Texas in a week's time..I thought that today's result would help make the ride home so much more bearable than it is usually..I would be carrying our baby/babies home with me to keep me from being so lonely as I am when 4000 miles are between us....wasn't meant to be this time..

Claireybear, SugarpieLaura, Sunflower36... I am giving us all a great big bear hug..... 

Tish..congrats and happy birthday!!

Talisman....so happy for you! and smilingangel...i am grinning for you...

For anyone else I missed..I will catch you later but wishing you all the best..

And for my sistah girl Gringa..I have been praying for us both night and day..I so hope your result is better than mine.. 

you are an amazing group of women..and I thank you for sharing your stories of inspiration and even the heartbreaks..all of them have helped me....so much....

-M


----------



## smiling angel

Myrei not sure what to say your post was heart breaking. Sending my love your way x


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Thank you all very much for your happy birthdays and your little song smiling angel !

MyreiE - my heart goes out to you huni, enjoy your wine and give yourself time to get over this then you can tackle your next cycle with gusto! 

Smilingangel - that all sounds very promising, I really do hope that this is your turn for your dream to come true - fingers, toes, ears and eyes crossed for you huni!

Lovelondon - sometimes junk food just has to be eaten, sounds like you are being good with your diet generally so I wouldn't worry. It was ribs, chips and onion rings for us last night, soooo bad but soooo good - it was lush!

Claireybear - hope your migraine eases soon, take care x

AFM - bloods came back at 640 (4wks and 5days) so we are pretty chuffed. Can't allow myself to think too far ahead though and trying to keep my feet on the ground. Scan in 2 weeks - eek!

Tish x


----------



## Claireybear

Thankyou everyone for your kind words my migraine is still so bad so I phoned the clinic to explain what's happening and to see if I can take my painkillers the GP prescribed because you can't take them when pregnant and I'm obv not pregnant. They spoke to a consultant who said that although after 14 days it says negative I still can't take anything until I take a HPT on thurs grrrrr but they have given me anti sickness tablets in a bid to help me keep fluid. 

Tish that's great news about your bloods and Happy Birthday

Smiling Angel this is really positive news yay

MyreiE I'm so sorry for your news sending you lots of love 

Xx


----------



## FAB123

Happy birthday to Tish - mine is tomorrow- It must be our lucky month. I will raise a glass of non alcoholic fizz to you - and all the BFP ladies. My count is over 1000 at 4 weeks+3 but it started high I think so being super cautious.  I still can't afford to get excited or think 'what if' - I'm not sure this anxiety will ever abate particularly as I've had period pains and 'heat' all day. 

I also wanted to say how brave and wonderful all the ladies on here with not so good news are being. I'm carrying your hope for future cycles with me and am sending love to you all. Xxxx


----------



## smiling angel

Tish & fab looking great girls! I dot know whether to get bloods done or not I suppose it would help ease my mind if I saw them rising. Got my scan for June 5th  

Just wondering what foes 4 weeks+3 mean Fab? Is it 4 weeks 3 days?


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Lovelondon: junk food sounds fab. Fingers crossed for a positive result for you. 

Smiling angel: congratulations.   fantastic news. Woo hoo! 

Myrie: sorry to hear of your negative. Sending massive  . Be kind to yourself. 

Tish: fantastic result with your bloods. Congratulations. 

Claireybear: sorry to hear about your migraine. Hope the anti sickness tablets help. 

Fab: that's a high beta. Could you have twins in there? 

Afm, bloods came back at 872 today. Doubling time is 115hrs which is not good so they think that it's on it's way down and I'm m/c. I've to continue with the meds and get another blood test on Wed to confirm. Xx


----------



## Bubblegum83

Sharry could you change my status to BFP. Thanks x


----------



## sukama

Congratulations Bubblegum83!


----------



## notamuggle

Great news bubblegum xxxx

So sorry sugar pie


----------



## smiling angel

Congrats bubblegum x


----------



## notamuggle

It's 12 days past IUI (11dpo)  and I'm still getting BFN on a FRER & I can't see it changing over the next 2 days. I feel pregnant and have the same symptoms as last time I got a BFP I was so convinced it had worked again but the test window is still stark white and last time I ad a positive at 12dpiui. Also this morning my temp dropped 

I'm so anxious


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Notamuggle - sending you big   huni x

Sugarpielaura - how are you today?

FAB123 - Happy Birthday! Hope you have a lovely day x

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing ok today, take care
Tish x


----------



## Hopefull 37

Hi Ladies,

I am 9dp5dt and getting AF pains as well as other symptoms of AF so I think it hasn't worked this time.

 to all you other ladies.


----------



## smiling angel

Hi hopeful wait till you test and try not to panic. When is your test date? I've AF pains also and I've still a bfp (12dp3dt) so you never know xx

Notamuggle loads of thoughts and wishes your way xx


----------



## scribbles

Morning ladies!! I haven't been through the thread since my last post so will do personals later. I'm 6dp5dt and got a faint BFP!! I got a faint one yesterday too so I'm thinking it's defo not the trigger shot (hopefully!!). So far no symptoms except for massive norks!! Just hoping the BFP stays and gets stronger!!


----------



## Parky77

All this waiting is driving me mad!  I'm only 5dp3dt so still got 9 days till I test!  I hate waiting!  I am desperately trying to pretend it's not happening but I can't!  I'm convinced I'm getting ohss again, which is rubbish, I am tired a lot, but I feel like I've been tired for the last month, I'm hungry all the time but I could've imagining it all. When I've been pregnant in the past I have known, I'm not sure I feel like that, but the other times were more natural, (iui) so it was different. 

There is no point to this post, except for me to go AAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! 

I'm fine, I just want to know!!!


----------



## smiling angel

Oh great scribbles fingers crossed xx


----------



## MyreiE

Good morning Ladies,

Thanks smilingangel and Tish and sugarpielaura and everyone else for your kind words. Today is a little better. I found myself being able to hold it together for the most part. DP is devastated and I am sorry he had to go to work today. Amazingly, I am not ready to give up. So after indulging in some wine yesterday and having a real coffee, I am back to healthy eating and drinking to prepare for the FET in a couple of months. Does anyone know of anything specific to this type of treatment that I can do ahead of time to help the embies stick better next time?

Happy Birthday to FAB and congrats to any BFPs I have missed and hugs to anyone who got BFNs.. gonna throw myself into work for the next several hours but I will be back later..

love and life to all..
-M


----------



## gringa

Hi all
I promise I will do personals later today - but for now congrats on all BFPS and sad to hear about BFNs.
MyreiE - Hey! We re as old as the man we feel! Dont give up! Take care of yourself darling!!

Anyway, here is an update. After doing three first response tests on Sat, Sun and Monday all BFN - Monday was OTD - I went yesterday to do the blood test - and the result is - indeterminate!? - the HCG  is at 16.6 which is neither negative or positive....I have to repeat the test in 48 hours...but has anyone heard of this before? Is it positive? Maybe right?
Im scare dto get too optomistic - but it isnt negative right I will keep eveyone posted!!! Gotta go to work now.
Take care all and lots of love
G


----------



## MyreiE

Hey gringa! 

So glad to hear from you! I take it any not negative as a positive..and yes I have heard of levels being as low as 16 at the first BETA so don't give up! Man, you made my day..I am pulling for you!!
-M


----------



## Love London

Hi ladies

I'm sorry that I'm not running through personals at the moment but I have a worry on my mind.  

I've had a donor egg transfer, and am on Progesterone and Estrogen, along with steroid and aspirin. Last night and this morning I've been suffering with period cramps and I found some spotting. Is there a chance that this means the pregnancy hasn't worked or could it be a good sign??

I'm sorry to see the BFNs, its heartbreaking, I'm thinking of you all.  

Thanks.xxx


----------



## gringa

HI Love London
I am also a donor egg transfer - how many days in are you?? I also did my first tranfer in Brno but at a different clinic. I was told then that spotting is not necessarily a problem as it can be signs of implantation - she suggested that this could happen on day 3 or 4 after transfer and told me it was a good sign...  but it could also happen later and be late implantation as well.
Hope that helps. Dont despair yet!!! Keep positive!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Love London

Thanks Gringa
I am now 10dp4dt. I've emailed the clinic to see what they say. I'm doing my best the be positive but its difficult when you get the period like symptoms! grrrr    

I'm definitely not going to do any pregnancy tests until my OTD 17/05/14

xxx


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Lovelondon - yes it could be late implantation or it could be a little breakthrough bleed when your period would normally have been due, don't lose hope just yet. If you couldn't handle a negative test at the moment I would wait to test huni. 4 sleeps to go 'til OTD.

Gringa - fingers crossed your little one/s is just a slow starter, fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Parky - welcome huni, I really do hope that this works for you.

Scribbles - fingers crossed your BFP stays and keeps getting stronger over the coming days.

Hopeful - I got really bad AF pains around 9DPT for 2 days and a headache but then they disappeared. Fingers crossed AF stays away!

Take care, Tish x


----------



## Hopefull 37

Tish - got my AF today so BFN but me and DH are making plans for another ET so although I'm devastated, I won't give up!

Congrats to all BFP's and   to all BFN's! Stay strong all!XXX


----------



## Love London

Thanks Tish1979

The clinic got back to me saying pretty much the same thing as Gringa and yourself, so I am feeling a bit more assured. Still a niggling doubt though!

I hope your BFP is going well   

xxx


----------



## Love London

Myrie and Hopefull 37, I’m so sorry to hear of your BFN, but its good to see that you are looking forward and making plans, I’m thinking of you  

FAB123, I’m excited for you, hopefully your little sprog keeps growing getting stronger and staying for the long haul!  

I’m so sorry gringa, I just seen your post re your positive/negative conundrum! Fingers crossed for you!!! Please let it be a positive!      

Parky77 – I know how you’re feeling! Let this be our time ey for a BFP! Pleeease!  

Notamuggle and sugarpielaura, I’m thinking of you, and hoping that there will be positive news for you both. xxx   

Congratulations to bubblegum83! I'm really happy to read your BFP post   xxx

Sukama –I hope all is well with you and your pregnancy  

Scribbles, fingers crossed that your tests keep getting stronger! xxx  

I know I've been posting here so much  
I'm praying a lot for you all, there's only so many emoticons to use, in fact I'm probably over using them! Apologies if I've missed anyone out!

Best wishes, Love Jane.xxx


----------



## kennedy793

hi can i be added had my ET on the 2nd may Test day the 20th may.

just wondering if anyone has had sore (.)(.) around days 4-5 after ET along with a craving for garlic that disappeared, also am having painful twinges like AF is coming. Have no sysmtoms now at all no spotting. just dnt know what to think.


----------



## Guest

Lovelondon - I'm doing ok thanks for asking, my spotting has stopped and I've had a couple of days off work to chill. Another lovely 2WW for an early scan and I'm going out of my mind worrying about every little niggle and pushing too hard for a poop (TMI sorry!)   Petrified I will lose this one aswell - I seriously need to try and switch off.
Best wishes to you all, I will still pop onto this board to see how you are all doing
Tish x


----------



## Confused84

Hi

I'm 2 days post 5 day transfer and I'm already getting some pains / cramps that feels like period pains - is this a really bad sign? X


----------



## mjnbr82

Hi Sharry, please can you add me! I had my FET yesterday (May 12th) - transferred two five day old blasts. Keeping EVERYTHING crossed for both my DH and I, and also for all of the other lovely people in this group. Xxxxxx


----------



## dillydolly

If you are on progesterone that can cause all kinds of aches and twinges and often make you feel like you are going to get your AF. Try not to worry, easier said than done I know


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Sorry I'm still hanging about. I'll move on to the loss board I think. I wish you all well with the 2ww and hope that all the bfps have a happy and healthy pregnancy. Sending   to the bfns. 

Tish: thanks for asking. I actually feel worse today than I did yesterday but I went back to work. I'm drained and just so devastated. I know it's over and just need the final confirmation tomorrow. Then I can stop the drugs at least. Hope you're well? Xx


----------



## smiling angel

Sugarpie please don't apologise for being here everyone deserves to be here and if you can get anything at all out if it then it's serving it's purpose so I do hope you feel better xx

Jaqstar you are so amazingly strong not testing and well done. Spotting and AF pains are a great sign so keep positive xx

Welcome mjn!

Confused that's a mixture of drugs and your et I'd imagine

Tish I know how you feel you constantly worry but try not to (easier said than done!!)

Welcome Kennedy?' yes all perfectly normal signs my boobs were like coat hangers!

Hopeful an sorry to hear that but delighted you are making plans. After each m/c we drank and planned a holiday and looked forward to our next time!

Hi to all and sorry I've missed done people x


----------



## [email protected]

Hi everyone, how are you all doing? 

MyreiE, thank you for your upbeat message. Your attitude is an inspiration. Best of luck on the next stage of your journey - I guess you're just taking the 'scenic route'.  

Tish and smiling angel, congratulations again!  

Sugar pie, I'm so sorry. What a horrible experience for you. Sending hugs  

Notamuggle, I hope you're feeling better. Don't forget to take deep breaths if you can to calm the anxiety.  

Parky77, I'm with you. I'm 3dp2dt with 10 days to go. AHHHH!  

Gringa, my successful pregnancy started with a result of 43 HCG, so yes it can start low. And, as MyriE says, any not negative is a positive. Good luck tomorrow. 

Love London, could these be good signs? I had period pains just before my BFP. I was CONVINCED it hadn't worked, in tears on the phone etc.  

kennedy, sounds good too!  

Confused, it could be your abdomen recovering from the process of IVF treatment. I have been through this three times and had cramping pains each time (two BFNs, one BFP), and am getting them again now on my fourth time. Try to relax if you can (easier said than done). 

Good luck mjnbr82!  

dillydolly, do you know if progesterone caused dizziness? I have had extreme dizzy spells both today and yesterday afternoons. Still feeling woozy and very tired.  

AFM, I have this week off and, as my son is at nursery, I have decided to go to the cinema a lot to keep my mind off this torture. Tomorrow I am seeing The Lunchbox (not what you think) and on Thursday it's Godzilla. Popcorn city!

Take care all. 

Bartle x


----------



## [email protected]

Was it something I said?


----------



## Confused84

thanks everyone, i am just freaking out!  I have already convinced myself it hasn't worked and I'm only 3 days post transfer - the next week is going to be horrific! x


----------



## Love London

*Confused84,* I'll say exactly the same as the other ladies, cramping is normal from the IVF process, and if you are continuing with taking other drugs they could also cause cramping. 
If I'm honest, I wasn't truly focused on my previous treatment, my job came first ... This time I'm totally all about the treatment which is why I'm on here everyday!!! Twice a day, three times a day!!! so Good luck with your 2ww, keep us posted with your ups and downs, its what we are here for!  

I'm feeling for you  *Sugarpielaura* - you shouldn't feel that you have to move on from this feed, you are grieving and we totally understand. It is so difficult after a loss to go back to work and face everything and everyone that you would normally handle with gusto. But this is not the end of the story for you, once you have given yourself and your DH time to heal both physically and emotionally, you then think about the next step and then the next. I am quite emotional just reading your post as I have been exactly in that position, but I didn't know about this website, I am so glad that I finally have somewhere to off load my feelings etc. 
I'm thinking about you and I want to know how you are coping and to see you and DH getting through this. Xxx  

*Gringa*, how are you doing?? 

*[email protected],* I also suffered from dizziness and still get the odd 'world spinning around' sensation being on progesterone. and wow!! you sound like a really hardcore cinema goer! 

I'm reading Smiling angel's post and I can't find *jaqstars* original post, but fingers crossed for you during this 2ww!

*Smiling Angel* how are you doing?

Welcome *mjnbr82* and *Kennedy793* I look forward to reading your future posts! 

*Dillydolly* and *Tish1979* thank you for your responses to my posts 

AFM: 11dp4dt
I'm hoping that these AF signs are false, I am getting cramping and traces of blood daily now, and it's not the browny 'ET burrowing in' discharge that I've seen mentioned. But we can only keep our fingers crossed. Sorry for tmi!!!! Oh&#8230; and poo wise &#8230; I went 3 days this time without going&#8230; but fybogel on an empty stomach, then food seemed to work! WHAT A RELIEF!!! 
I'm not working during this session of IVF, and I'm staying with my family on the Wirral watching their seriously out of date DVDs!!! Flippin' boring! And even worse is that the weather is just an average 13*c but in London it's going to be hitting the 20s!!! gggrrrrr to add to that I've left the house keys and my handbag at my sisters house so I can't go out for a light walk.

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone, but I hope that the BFPs are progressing well!
And my heart goes out to the BFNs

I look forward to your responses and posts! keep me up to date on how you are all doing!


----------



## smiling angel

Dont worry Bartle youve said nothing wrong! Hope you are enjoying the cinema.

Love London - I'm fine thanks for asking. When are you going to test? I really hope you get your positive. I went for bloods this morning even though the clinic hasn't asked me to I decided to get them done. I just want to know what my HCG is and I have booked another for Friday just to make sure they are rising                            
I don't think I have ever prayed to hard or wished for something so much. I just feel that the timing is perfect now for this to be our time. 

Hope the boredom subsides!


----------



## Confused84

I think this is the hardest part of the whole process, I have no idea how i am going to make it to next week! x


----------



## kennedy793

thank you for the reassurance just feels weird that i had some signs then they disappeared. feel like im going mad still got 6 days till i can test . fingers crossed for everyone. am currently off work for my treatment so trying to find things to fill my day and not symptom spot is so hard. praying for BFP for everyone x


----------



## Goldrush

Hi , hope it's ok to join in x have recently joined the site and am currently in my two week wait . It's my first ivf cycle so all very new. I had ET this Monday gone and OTD is next Friday (23 may ) . It's only been two days and I really want to fast forward to next week ! X I have been resting lots and been watching movies to take my mind off things. It's such a beautiful day I thought I would sit in the garden - and while I was the next door neighbours dog came running through to our garden (their fence panel has fallen down !) and made me jump up so scared and I ran inside. I am so frightened I've done something now  I keep analysing every twinge as it is x sounds really silly but it's gotten me really worried.


----------



## smiling angel

Goldrush - try not to worry. A day after my et my cat jumped on my belly and I screamed the place down thinking he had moved my embies! I'm fine and you will be too - try not to panic.


----------



## Confused84

Hi goldrush, this is my first cycle too - I'm sure you'll be fine but I'm worrying about everything too! 

It's my OTD on 22nd and I went back to work today but I've left early. I've been having cramps since Monday so I'm terrified it's not worked x


----------



## Goldrush

Thank you xx I didn't think I would be like this , I'm back at work next week Monday, I thought I would be back the day after, but underestimated everything.

I wish I knew what was happening  make sure you take it easy at work and look after yourself. I have been doing the zita west relaxation which has really helped, but I can't help negative thoughts slipping in ! Will be thinking of you next week and wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## Goldrush

Thank you smiling angel x will try to stop thinking about it xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad.  

Thanks for the words of support. A few ppl had asked for an update. My bloods came back today at 918. They were 871 on Monday so a tiny rise when they should have doubled. Should be in the tens of thousands by now. I also had a scan as I'm 5+5. The pregnancy sac was creaky visible but no yolk, foetal pole or heartbeat. They've advised me that the pregnancy will not continue. However,they won't stop the drugs until the bloods come down so I've to continue with the drugs and have another blood and scan on Monday to confirm the m/c. Just torture. I wish the numbers were down today so I could stop all the drugs. Xx


----------



## sukama

Sugarpie I feel so awful for you.  To be told it will not continue yet you have to continue with the drugs is totally messing with your mind.  Sending you huge   and I hope your next cycle is more positive.

Suzanne x


----------



## pookiepoo

Hello,

I'm on d5pd5t from CRGH. Transferred 2 blastocysts (8 frozen). Now I've been told I have mild urine infection because went back to clinic on day day post transfer with mild PMS pains. May get a mild antibiotics. 

Nervous about testing early. Never tested early before....brrrr. This is my 4th cycles. Previous cycles were ICSI, while this one was ICSI/IMSI. Think that effected the successful number of blastocysts.

Wishing for loads of BFPs this month!


----------



## smiling angel

Sugarpie I am so so sorry for what you have to go through. It's just so horrendous. I know how you feel and it's heart breaking. Kisses your way xx


----------



## Ljp64

So sorry Laura, 
This whole process can be so awful. I started bleeding at 5 weeks too, still waiting for my scan. I am fearing the worst, so I know some of the pain you are going through. 

Xxxx Lisa


----------



## jefnerf

Hi everyone, haven't ventured in this area before, had my first DIUI yesterday, OTD is 29th May!  Feels so far away!


----------



## gringa

HI all! 
Welcome to all the new pupos! Good luck with the two weeks!
Sugarpie - Im so sorry about what happened - my heart goes out to you and I hope that you are successful soon in the future. Take care of yourself! 
Lots of love to all!
xxxxx


----------



## [email protected]

Sugarpie and Lisa, I'm so sorry you are going through this. Thinking of you both.

Hello to Goldrush and other new ladies!

Confused and Goldrush, it's really hard but there's nothing we can do about the two week wait, just as we wouldn't know anything if we conceived naturally. That's how I try to think of it. It's the flip side to knowing so much in the run up and that's what makes it so hard. That said, I am trying hard not to feel negative myself. I just feel normal now, a few twinges but nothing that says 'implantation', which should be around this time for me. 4 days down and 9 to go - but I'm afraid of OTD in case we don't get the result we want.

I need to count my blessings I think!

x


----------



## pookiepoo

Forgot to mention. My OTD is 23rd of May. Please add me

Lots of PMS cramps right now. SCARED.....Anyone else having PMS type cramps?


----------



## [email protected]

Yes, a few Pani. My OTD is 23rd May too! It would be too early for your period I think so I would assume the cramps are your womb and ovaries recovering from the stimulation and egg retrieval. It could also be good news! 

How many embryos did you have transferred back, Pani? Five day transfer is really good! I've never got that far.


----------



## pookiepoo

[email protected] - good to hear others experience same cramps. Every time I get them I panic. Just took a paracetamol to take my mind off it.

2 5 day blasts.....the Embryologist tried to scare me about twins. But they couldn't force me to the SET because this is my 4th round....already been pregnant with twins. Here's hoping again.

23rd seems so far away! It's the first time a clinic is making me wait so long. My last clinic got my back for blood test 14 days post EC. CRGH get you to do the test 14 days post ET.  Is that normal?


----------



## [email protected]

Do you have long cycles normally? They may base the OTD on the number of days you took stims. 23rd will be 16d post EC for me.

Very sorry to hear about your loss of twins before.


----------



## pookiepoo

Not really. 29 days. On the clock. Took me 10 days of stimms to be ready. I'm guessing if AF hasn't come on the OTD, it can only be good news.

Are you testing at home of going to the clinic? It's ARGC right? What symptoms do you have (if any)?


----------



## [email protected]

Yes, that would be very good news! They must know what they're doing. Can you ring and ask them why you need to wait so long?

Yes, I am at ARGC. I will have a blood test that morning. I won't test at home - can't cope with that. Then I will go to work and wait for the call, but I expect I will know in my heart before then. Last time I knew we had a BFP a few days before OTD because I had a stretching sensation in my belly (but that wasn't until just before OTD). This time I have had cramps and twinges so far - lots of twinges - and some dizziness. But I'm starting to feel pretty normal again and I recall having similar twinges with my BFNs. I certainly don't feel pregnant in any way!  

Everyone's symptoms are different though, right ladies?


----------



## pookiepoo

I've had cramps during all my 2ww. Even the BFP. Didn't have any other symptoms. AF started on OTD on both my BFNs...and I had night sweats the night before as I usually get this before AF. 

But this time I'm on so my drugs still....so not sure how my body is going to react....Crinone, Lentogest, Progynova....plus the steriods, asprin and the Cleaxane...


----------



## Parky77

Morning all,

Hope you're all well, good luck to the testers today!  

I have tried not to be obsessed with googling and checking the boards loads over the last few days, so sorry I did not reply to any of the personalised comments from a few days ago. 

I just thought I'd share with you what's happening with me. Last treatment I got ohss fairly badly but I was doing hcg shots during the 2ww. This time they said not to do the hcg to try and stop me getting ohss. Yesterday I went to the clinic as I thought I recognised the signs and dr confirmed I have ohss. The brilliant part of this is because I have not had the hcg shots it's a really positive sign as it means my body is making pregnancy hormones!!!  

I had also been on boob watch!  Whilst they were getting bigger they weren't really hurting, all the times I've been preggers my boobs have been so sore, this morning I've woken up with tender boobs!!!  

I'm desperate to rest now, but I still have a week to go!  I just have to hope I continue to be bloated and look 6 months pregnant and my boobs really hurt! 

As if I'm hoping to stay fat and uncomfortable!!

Anyway good luck to everyone else, really sorry to all those with bfns and congrats to all the bfps. 

Have a great day xxx


----------



## MariaK

Sharry pls can you add me to the front I had ICSI ed transfer on 11th official test date 24th may!

Hi ladies

How are you all feeling x


----------



## pookiepoo

Good morning,
6dpd5t....(x2 blasts...)
night sweats last night and crampy.....cramps continued until I took another paracetamol this morning. Feeling less positive today.

At least the sun is shining


----------



## Stefxoxo

Hi peeps. Can i pls be added. I feel so lost.... I'm in my 2ww 5dp5dt and it sucks.......to say the least. 2nd ivf, and today i just feel so negative... i have done a pregnancy test everyday since transfer to see the trigger shot leave my body....and this morning i got my bfn......... everyone is getting symptoms twinges stomach pains, cramps, headaches, period pain and lower back pain.... i have nothing not even bloating. My last ivf was negative and this one seems to take its toll on me, my emotions are getting to me.


----------



## smiling angel

Hi pani you've had a rough time so I hope this is up it time now x

Maria welcome and best of luck

Parky I really hope this is your time also and I'm so sorry to read about your twins

Afm am 14dp3dt and I feel great. Going to the loo all the time. Delighted my HCG was 625 yesterday ( should be between 1-496) so I feel great and pray this is my turn. I really do feel different this time and feel this baby /babies are going to stay with me


----------



## pookiepoo

Congrats Smiling angel!
Continue to take care of yourself!

xx


----------



## Parky77

Pani, I have my fingers crossed for you.  I had a negative day on Tuesday. We all have them. 

Stef understandably you are anxious but you don't know anything until the end of the 2ww so try  not to feel too down. 

Smiling angel congratulations!  Just what we all need a little boost!  

It's funny how you can swing from high to low in not very much time,  I'm now paranoid that my tummy is shrinking!!!  

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## pookiepoo

Parky.....too scared to be testing early. I was thinking I would test this coming Sunday....but now I think I just wait until OTD....unless AF comes before that.

My night sweat has put me in really down mood.....it's the usual sign of my monthly AF....


Are you going to be testing again? When's your OTD?


----------



## Parky77

Pani, 

I haven't tested yet, also too scared my OTD is 22/5 a week today. I've had bad experiences in the past with testing too early so I know there's no point now. 

When's your OTD?


----------



## pookiepoo

Parky, 
My OTD is 23rd, which is 13 days post 5 day ET....Supposed to be using a home pregnancy test and then call them to tell the news....I just hope AF doesn't arrive before

Where are you testing?


----------



## Parky77

I will test at home, they have me a test and I've brought two clear blue digitals as well!  I just have to call them with the results. 

So you'll find out the day after me, I definitely think this is the hardest bit of the whole process. I guess all we can do is take each day as it comes and each day without af is another day closer to end goal. 

What are you up to today?  Sounds like you need to go and do something fun, maybe watch a funny movie or go and have a giggle with some friends. Maybe a nice walk in the park, keep positive, it's not over till the dreaded af comes xxx


----------



## pookiepoo

You're right. I'm going out with my mum and 16 month old nephew...He always cheers me up.

What are you up to? Hope you'll have a nice day in the sun.

x


----------



## gringa

Hey Ladies
So the saga continues - I rested again yesterday as intructed - 48 hours onn - and the HCG is still only 21.6 - so  ti s gone up - but by very little...Im not sure what this means - can anyone help
Hope all are well
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## [email protected]

Up is a good sign, Gringa. Keep going! 

AFM I feel a bit down today. I just feel like nothing is going on. No symptoms, nothing. I just feel normal. I don't know how to snap out of it and stay hopeful.  

Love to all. Enjoy the sunshine if you can.

xx


----------



## Parky77

Pani, sounds like a good plan. Also have a look at the thread about 2ww symptoms it might make you feel better. 

Gringa what has your clinic said?  I'm not really sure what levels you should be at etc?


----------



## Parky77

[email protected] I felt exactly like that at the beginning of the week and was saying to my best mate I just wish I had some sign of some sort so I had something to cling onto. Then tada I got massive!  How far into your 2ww are you?


----------



## Amykate

Hi ladies,

I am new to this thread, have been reading but not posted yet

Parky77 I just saw your last post about suddenly getting massive... do you mean your tummy has got bigger? If so you have got me really excited! 

I had my embryo transfer on Monday after my first round of ICIS and my OTD is 27th May, I have been having period like pains which I can see is normal and yesterday my stomach really swell and today is the same so just wondering if that is normal?! I was at risk of OHSS so told I could bloat because of that but I don't feel ill so don't think its that

Sending lots of love and positive vibes to you all
Amy xx


----------



## Love London

Hi ladies

Confused84 yes the start of the dreaded 2ww is horrible &#8230; it feels more like 2 years! And our bodies can be sooo cruel playing tricks on us! Although really we can blame the drugs as well 

Hi MariaK! Great to see you here &#8230; I mean it's a horrible 2ww but still we're all in the same boat! xxx 

Stefxoxo - I know how you're feeling, it's an awful waiting game, throughout the day my mood changes from negative to positive thoughts. I think all the ladies here are the same 

Smiling Angel I've decided to hold out for my OTD 17/05. Good luck with your bloods, I'm praying the baby/ies stick!  

Hi Amykate, I'm really bloated and suffering with AF cramps, so fingers crossed for you! Its early days still  

Goldrush welcome to the 2ww club! Everyone is so supportive here so don't hesitate to rant, ask questions, tell us how your feeling! 
Blasted dog, I think a new fence is needed! I can imagine the fright you got! 

Kennedy793 I'm not working and am filling my days with dvds, ironing and posting on FF!!! Good luck with your OTD  

sugarpielaura & Ljp64 what you are going through is awful, I'm thinking of you  

Sukama how are you doing? 

Gringa good luck with those levels! I hope they keep going up! 

Pani77 good luck with your 2ww! I'm sorry to hear of your infection, lets hope that clears quickly. And yes, throughout this 2ww I've had cramps, bloating and the odd spotting. I'm also on a 14day wait for OTD I think quite a few ladies are testing early. Fingers crossed for you 

Hi Jefnerf welcome to this feed, I wish you luck with your 2ww! There's lots of ladies here in the same boat!  

Good Luck Parky77! It sounds positive &#8230; fingers crossed. 

Pregnancy tests - I'm copying and pasting this info from a very handy post from Noelle80:
_Clearblue digital only detects pregnancy hormone at 50mIU/ml
Clearblue non digital detects at 25, 
First response early result (the 6 days early one) detects at lower than 10mIU/ml so it will give a positive result earlier than the others._

AFM: 12dp4dt OTD 17/05 I'm Bloated, AF pains and still spotting, I really think that the progesterone is holding off my period but it feels like it really wants to come! Hoping that it is just a false sign.
I'm feeling kinda positive though!
Tmi here &#8230;. Poo wise, my lil'sister bought me a liquid laxative to help me on the loo! I've definitely given my body the wrong messages! I mean how many women here are holding on to their number twos more than 2-4 days! Gggrrrrr
Anyway hope it improves...

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone, but I'm wishing all the best of luck with your treatment!

Jane.xxxx

Baby dust to all ... Haven't used in a while!


----------



## notamuggle

Hey ladies

Sorry gor no personals, I'm on my lunchbreak at work and my phone isn't easy to write messages on

Today is OTD and I got a BFN. I had a very very faint line on Tuesday's poas test and have had very positive symptoms which I had with my last pregnancy but its not looking very likely to change now! 

The clinic have told me to carry on with progesterone and re-test Saturday for a definitive result.

I'm a bridesmaid on Saturday so I guess ill test in the morning and then at least if a get a BFN I can get drunk and dance like a loon

Feeling really down at the mo, I'm so tired and keep waking at 5am! But the can't get to sleep early enough to get my much needed 8 hours


Sorry to be a misery, I was so positive a few days ago but this posts malarkey is really draining!

Good luck everyone and hug big hugs to the BFN xxx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys 

Just popping in had my transfer from FET on Wednesday. At 3dpt. 

So it only day 2 for me after transfer. trying to take it super easy went for a walk today and then lay out my back as the weather nice but nice I not sure if I meant to be in the sun. 

Hope ya all getting on well


----------



## Confused84

Hope everyone is coping ok? 

I've not had as many cramps today and I'm feeling better that this time next week we will know! X


----------



## Victoriag

Good afternoon ladies, 

I hope you're all well?

I thought i would pop on and introduce myself  

As you can see from my signature I've been down this road before and promised myself that I would walk away from google and forums this time round but I find myself googling again so thought I pop in and say hello!! 

Im Vics, Im 35 and live in Essex with the husband and chocolate labradoodle Rufus, this is our 4th go at IVF all of which I have achieved a BFP but sadly miscarried on each one!  having said that we now have a diagnosis as to why this continues to happen, Ive been diagnosed with genetic mutation called "Prothrombin Gene Mutation" it basically causes my blood to clot too much hence the 3 MMC's .  We felt happy to have a diagnosis and pleased that it can be treated with blood thinners.  

This is our third fresh cycle (maybe our last) but also our worst so far, I was text book up until last week and as usual good number of follicles that were of a good size, so much so they brought egg collection forward from today to Monday, where by they only aspirated 4 follicle out of the 12 - 15 good sized ones that I had of which I only had 2 eggs   of which 1 fertilised.  So I had a 2 day transfer yesterday, this however was an excellent quality embyro and the ET went very very well.  So here's hoping?? it only takes one right

Anyway I apologise for the all about me post on introduction xx 

May I wish you all the very best with your 2WW, its lovely to meet you all! xxxx

V xxx


----------



## Parky77

Wow so many posts since this morning, I'm at work today and finding it pretty tiring, I am a coffee shop manager so I'm on my feet a lot and having to tell my staff to do all the lifting etc, which is a bit of a pain!

So  amykate yes I got massive due to ohss, because I didn't have any hcg after ec it means my body is making pregnancy hormone!  So it's a really great sign, I just have to hope it keeps on making it. I still haven't tested because it would show a bfn and I'm just not into upsetting myself right now!  But it sounds like you have similar symptoms so good luck!

Jane that info about the different tests is really handy thanks!  May pop to boots on my way home! 

Nottamuggle let's keep our fingers crossed for you, x

Welcome maggie27 to the crazy world of te 2ww! 

And welcome back Victoriag. Good news they've figured out how to help you I take baby aspirin and clexane for something similar. 

Right as I said I'm at work so must dash, sorry if I've missed anyone xxx


----------



## smiling angel

Quick hello to all! Welcome Victoria. Sounds like you have has a very similar run to me so the very best of luck! I'm on similar drugs plus loads more as they found lots wrong so hopefully this is your time xx


----------



## pookiepoo

Good evening all,
Spoke to the doctor about my night sweats....he said it doesn't mean either way at the moment as I'm taking so many different hormones.

My mum had to give me another of those painful lentogest injections tonight. Started bleeding loads due to the clexane I think....

My cramps continue......

Fingers crossed for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Claireybear

Hi ladies

Not been on here for a few days as been away licking my wounds. Welcome to all the newbies and good luck for your 2WW.

Notamuggle just wanted to say I really feel for you, I hope Saturday brings a better result but to have to retest on the day your being a bridesmaid I imagine only adds to the stress. I will be thinking of you

Today the clinic confirmed what I already knew (Negative) I can start another FET in a few months they've predicted around my 30th birthday so I'm back to work on Monday so need to just put this down to another step on this long journey.

Thankyou everyone for your support I've found this forum has really helped over the 2 weeks. Good luck to everyone

Xx


----------



## smiling angel

Best of luck to you claireybear x


----------



## Parky77

Oh clareybear that's rubbish news , I'm so sorry. 

Today I'm feeling blue too, although I still have a chance. My tummy has gone down, which suggests ohss has settled, which suggests the hcg levels have dropped, so feeling a bit sorry for myself. Although my boobs still hurt and I am exhausted so I'm still hanging on for a happy ending. 

I might go and get a first response test today, although it'll probably just upset me more! 

Hope you are all doing well?


----------



## pookiepoo

Good morning ladies,

claireybear - I'm sorry you got BFN. You are so young and it will happen soon. Did they say why you have to wait a few months. Thought FET is much simpler and can be picked up quicker than fresh cycle.

Parky - Could it be that  your ovaries settling down, rather than your hormone levels?

I still have the constant "shadow" cramping in lack of ways to explain the feeling. Just this heaviness around my uterus and surroundings....No night sweat last night....just hot....

Looking forward to sunshine today.....a friend who just started fertility road is visiting me.


----------



## WolfyOne

Hi Ladies, I thought I would join you.

Me 30, DH 38. After 1.5yrs TTC, DH was diagnosed with azoospermia at the start of the year. We paid for a MESA extraction (planning for ICSI treatment) and were given 90% chance of success, but sadly the biopsies showed no sperm. After counselling and analysing how our children would feel about us when they're 18 (!!!) we decided to go ahead with a sperm donor. Originally we were going to use a known donor, but unfortunately due to age limits we were unable to use this option, so have gone for anonymous donor (well, we would still have to tell our children and they can apply to find our donor's name at 1.

We had our first DIUI treatment on Monday afternoon, after I OV'd Sunday night. Not sure what the count was, but the nurse said the motility was good. I was last scanned 4 days previously and had one follie at 22mm, so it must've grown into a giant  I've been on Clomid this cycle, not because I'm not ovulating but because it is supposed to increase our chances by a few % (although not entirely sure how, unless it comes down to producing more follies). OPK testing to time insemination. Had our first acupuncture session a few days before the treatment.

Although I'm now 4dpdiui my mood has been up and down about it. One minute I'm positive and thinking good thoughts for the "fertilised egg", the next I'm thinking the odds are so against us there seems little hope. No symptoms but then I don't like trusting any symptoms anyway. I have had several cycles (when TTC naturally) where I have had tender breasts 7DPO, evening sickness etc. but it would have been physically impossible for me to be pregnant.

Today I'm the latter unfortunately. Keep thinking if we couldn't make things work with 90%, what chance have we got with 15%, especially with one follie (although some papers have shown no difference between one and two follies, some have). That's a 6 in 7 chance it won't work! As much as I try to distract myself at work, it is always in the back of my mind. I think I'll only become more over-analytical as the 2ww progresses! Testing is not until Bank Holiday Monday!


----------



## Confused84

Well i stupidly tested today (5dp5dt) and it was negative - i feel like its all over now, am gutted x


----------



## Victoriag

Confused walk away from the PG test!! It's way too early Hun to tell you anything at all! All that tells you is that the trigger is now out of your system- please don't worry it's very early days xxx


----------



## Victoriag

Sorry for not saying good morning to you all this morning! 

It's a glorious day weather wise here in essex as I'm sure it is for all of you, I'm stuck in doors making sugar roses for a wedding cake I'm making next week.  

Wolfy hello welcome! Xxx 

Have a good day all whatever you're up to xxx


----------



## Confused84

Thanks but I feel so down now, I really wish I hadn't done it x


----------



## notamuggle

Morning ladies

I hope you are all ok and not going to crazy!

I for one have completely lost the plot and need the help of any experienced POASers

Today is 14 dpo and 15dpiui. I have now been getting incredibly faint positives since Tuesday evening on FRERs

Tues pm very faint +ve FRER
Wed am ? Very very very faint or -ve FRER
Wed pm -ve clear blue
thurs am ? Very very very faint or -ve clear blue
Thurs pm very faint positive FRER
Fri am FMU ? Very very very faint FRER 
Fri am SMU faint +ve FRER

All the second lines I saw came up within the 3 minute time frame 

Now I'm not sure if I was pregnant but not now, am pregnant but levels falling, never pregnant and just going potty. I tested my trigger out at 7dpiui and that was 16 days ago now so don't think it'd be that?

I have lower abdo pressure like with my last BFP and constipation plus waking at 5 every morning like last time. i had a BBT drop a couple of days ago but tyats slowing rising again now. I'm on progesterone which clinic said to stop if I get a BFN on Saturday

Any advice gratefully received! 

Big hugs confused, it's very early though so I would read anything it that reading, you've still got plenty of time xxx

Hugs to all x


----------



## Love London

Hi ladies

*Notamuggle*, sadly I don't have the knowledge to offer you. I'm so sorry that you are getting these confusing signs.its really not fair. 
I hope you can smile through the wedding and temporarily forget this. Even though you are having to test in the morning!  &#8230; be careful on the pop I think it'll go to your head faster than usual, and a drunk tearful bridesmaid might not go down too well! I'm tearful without drink so I guess it doesn't matter &#8230; neck the champers! &#8230; not

Welcome *Maggie27* I hope your 2ww passes quickly with positive results! Laying out in the sun I'm sure will do you good, happy endorphins etc &#8230; the warmth of the sun is sooo lovely, however sun cream advised!

Hi *Wolfyone*, welcome to the 2ww feed, everyone around me says I'm not the person I usually am. ... but it's a given that this treatment is going to make us all slightly bipolar, well that's what my sister said my behaviour was like. Really happy one moment and then totally down in the dumps the next. I hope this works out for you. xxx

*Claireybear,* good luck with your next treatment, I really hope that it works for you!

Hi *Pani*, I hope your feeling better today? I'm glad not to be having injections this time round!

Hi *Victoriag*, sounds like you've had a rough ride with IVF I hope that this works for you this time, keep us posted

*Parky77* you certainly are in a challenging job especially in the 'get you feet up' department &#8230; something tells me it rarely happens! I hope your spirits lift up, this is a really difficult time and our bodies are playing these awful tricks on us 

*Confused84* you tested quite early and I bet you know this already! The BFN really messes with your head as you have found out. But hopefully you will hold out for the OTD even though it seems years away! I'm routing for you. 

AFM: 13dp4dt OTD tomorrow morning 
I had some crazy crazy dreams last night &#8230; first I was the lead role in World War Z and was trying to kill all the zombies&#8230; yep weird! I woke at 5am because I was freaked out by that. Then I fell asleep again, this time I was doing my pregnancy test and I had 3 tests which all came up negative, in the dream I broke down crying &#8230; I woke up and found that I was actually crying! 
I have already laid out my pregnancy tests by the toilet &#8230; but this is my question:
Do I pee into a pot and stick the 3 test sticks in, or, do I pee as slowly as poss straight into the bowl to allow 3 tests to be done? Or, do I pee in the morning 1 test, midday test 2, evening pee test 3 I'm unsure which is best!

My heart goes out to the BFNs 
And congratulations to the BFPs  

I'm sorry if I have missed anyone, My posts will take a whole page up soon!
I'm no good at short posts! Always was into essays at school and long reports at work! 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Amykate

Hi all,

Hope everyone is feeling ok and enjoying the sun!

Thanks Parky77 - fingers crossed its all good signs! 

I have a question which may be really silly but any advice welcome... is it ok to sit out in the sun during the 2ww? Could being in direct sunlight for too long affect anything?

Amy x


----------



## Love London

Hi Amykate, 

I reckon it should be ok to sit out in the sun, I believe it releases happy endorphins and there's nothing nicer than soaking up the lovely rays ... with sun block on.  

xxx


----------



## notamuggle

Thanks LoveLondon, I think I'll stay sober just to ensure I don't end up an emotional drunk and embarrass myself!

Amykate, I would think sitting in the sun is fine but make sure you drink lots of water so you stay hydrated, put sun cream on and enjoy the lovely weather x


----------



## Parky77

I have turned into a crazy! 

I can't stop crying, I feel exhausted, I can't rationalise anything, I have tested, way way too early and surprise surprise got a negative, I've ended up coming home from work and climbing into bed. I am hoping a good sleep will sort me out. 

The clinic said that it was ok that my ohss was going, but get this for crazy, I don't believe them!  I'm convinced it's the end!  

Hopefully later I'll wake up more positive again, which tends to be my normal outlook, so it's horrible feeling like this. 

Anyway. Nap time, stay positive everyone who is still waiting xxx


----------



## Love London

Parky77 I'm so sorry to hear how upset you are  , that is the thing with testing early it really can get you down. I tested on day 7 and got a negative, that was my day ruined. 
I hope that sleep does you well and you feel better. xxx   

xxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Hi ladies  

Can I join please as I'm officially pupo from today  we had 2 grade one excellent looking embies put back! 

We are cycling with reprofit in Czech Republic n flying home to Dublin tomorrow thank goodness lol

It has been a long 10 days over here n the weather at home is miles better than what we are getting here :/ 

Best of love n luck to everyone xxx


----------



## sukama

For all those ladies looking to test, we discovered through our own trial and error the following:

1. Do NOT test early, it turns you into a bipolar crazy lady.  
2. Use First Response Early Result as it is much more sensitive than any other test - next one up is Clear Blue but NOT the digital version.
3. Use first wee of the day.  This is because the pregnancy hormone is stronger and any result will be better picked up by the test.  

Testing too early or later in the day can give you a false negative.  Don't do it to yourself!!

Good luck to all, I have fingers and toes crossed for you.  My scan for heartbeat is on Thursday and now I'm worried that there won't be anything there.


----------



## Love London

Hi Ladies

I'm feeling a bit fed up, tmi ... but I just been to loo and it looks like my period has come  . I don't understand how this can happen because I thought progesterone and estrogen stopped it. I must have got that totally wrong!
Anyway, I'll still test tomorrow to see what happens ... But I got a feeling it'll be BFN ... I've been feeling bloated and AF symptoms throughout, and today particularly I've had a horrible headache, bad stomach cramps and feeling sick  

Fingers crossed for tomorrow  

Best wishes to all   xxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Fingers crossed and big hugs for tomorrow love London saying wee prayers for you xxx


----------



## gringa

HI all!

LoveLondon - Good luck for tomorrow - Im thinking of you  - I really hope it is a positive result.

Itsy Bitsy! Welome - I went through treatment in Reprogenesis in Brno! - Best of luck!

To all other newcomers joining the 2WW madness - the very best of luck!! Piles of baby dust to you all!

Sukama - best of luck Thursday! I really hope all is ok and theres a little heartbeat!    

Parky - deep breaths! Really - I know exactly how you feel as I am sometimes an emotional mess even without this - sit quietly , take some deep breaths and do your best to relax. Stay positive - its still very early! Good luck Hon!

Not a Muggle -  Enjoy the wedding!! Have a good day and you never know what tomorrow will bring - youre testing in the morning right?? 

Confused - Please dont get disheartened - it is very very early to test! Stay positive!!

sorry to anyone I havent mentioned by name - Ill try to catch up over the weekend!!!

AFM - called my doctor on Monday and he said to test again on Monday to see if there has been any more rise in HCG levels - its driving me crazy! Ive read that they should really double every 48 hours, so Im worried that it may not come to anything - but still staying positive!! Still in the running and I didnt think I was even going to get this far when I tested on OTD day! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## [email protected]

Good evening all.

So, hold on: who's tested early? Confused? Parky? WHYYYYYY? I hope you're both ok now.

Good luck tomorrow Love London and notamuggle. Love London, your post about dreams struck a chord: last night I dreamt I went to the pub to measure a hard boiled egg!!!!  

Welcome Victoriag, icsi bitsy and Wolfyone.  

Best of luck, Claireybear xx  

And I'm sure all will be well, Sukama. Please let us know. 

AFM I've had mild period pains all day and a degree of dizziness. My OTD is 23rd so it's too early for AF. Could these symptoms be progesterone induced? I am on Gestone in the thigh. Ow!

Bartlebeans x


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry gringa, we crossed posts. 

What a strange time for you - so very difficult. I have my fingers crossed that this can work for you. xx


----------



## Confused84

I really wished I hadn't tested as now I feel so down and have convinced myself it hasn't worked, I even nearly had a glass (bottle)! Of wine but I stopped myself.

This wait is torturous and horrid. I can't decide whether to test again on Sunday (will be 7dp5dt) or wait for OTD X


----------



## [email protected]

When is your OTD again, Confused?


----------



## pookiepoo

Good evening ladies,

This is what stops me from testing too early. Maybe it will stop you too:

- AF symptoms are similar pregnancy symptoms
- Progestrone creates pregnancy/ symptoms

So all my symptoms are either fake or the real thing......I will then go around pretend they are the real thing until proven otherwise. Rather be happy and pregnant for one more week than get confused OR worse distressed too early.

Not sure it helps anyone than crazy me.

Enjoy the Friday evening with a good movie.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Pani. Good advice. I feel really fat!

x


----------



## Confused84

Thanks everyone, OTD is 22nd may x


----------



## pookiepoo

me fat and bloated too....


----------



## sukama

Confused, I really do feel for you at the moment.  This wait can really get you down, and you start over analysing every little detail.  Doesn't help when the symptoms are similar for AF, BFP and progesterone does it!

Please don't test early again, you are just putting yourself through the wringer and may get several early negatives (which will make you feel sad) before getting that BFP.

Use a FRER or normal Clear blue (not digital) and use first wee of the day.  In all honesty if your OTD is not until 22 May I wouldn't try again until at least the 20th.  However, it is easy for me to say that when I am not in your position.  

You have to do what is right for you, and if that is testing tomorrow and getting another BFN (or BFP yay!) then do come and share your news, we are always here for cheerleading pom poms or big hugs and sympathy.

I have my fingers crossed for you and hope you get the result you deserve.

Suzanne x


----------



## Confused84

Thanks Suzanne, this really is the hardest part.  I hate wishing my life away x


----------



## Love London

Good morning ladies

I'm sorry to be telling you that I got the  I hoped I would never need to use this _'smiley'_' 3 pregnancy tests used.

Regardless of the blood test on monday, I'm flippin' well having a glass of wine tonight because I know its failed!

I really hope that you all get your BFPs and I am so sorry for the BFN ladies, I can definitely now say with all my heart, I'm in the same boat with you.

This will not be my last post, but my husband and I are going to treat ourselves to a nice last minute sunny holiday to help the healing, and be ready to face the next hurdle.

Love and best wishes ... and tonnes of Baby dust to you all. Thank you SOOOO much for your support, you really have helped me get through this 2ww. and hopefully the next 2ww 

Jane.xxx


----------



## Victoriag

So sorry Love London xxx


----------



## WolfyOne

So sorry to hear your news London


----------



## pookiepoo

Love London - look up to the sunshine and say IT WILL WORK next time.

Hugs


----------



## Parky77

Oh love London I'm so sorry to hear your news. Enjoy your holiday xxx

I have woken up feeling so much better today, I do not hurt with tiredness anymore!  I am still really nervous about it all, but who on the 2ww isn't?  I'm hoping someone somewhere has had similar experiences to me, the clinic said yesterday it was ok that the ohss had gone down, so I guess I need to trust them. 

Confused, I know I'm not one to talk, see my mess yesterday but we really are doing more harm than good testing so early. I knew it when I tested, I just was hoping I'd get a bfp to calm me down!  It obviously backfired!  I'm not doing that again! 

I hope everyone is ok today, Nottamuggle is it your test day today, if so good luck?! 

I'm sorry I feel like I've missed loads of people out but I have to get ready for work. 

I'll catch up later big love to you all xxx


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry for your news, Love London. Going on holiday is a great idea. You both really deserve it. Rest well and love yourselves lots.

Glad you're feeling a bit more positive today, Parky.

My son was ill all night so I've had no sleep and we've got the mother in law visiting. The perfect storm?

Have a good day all, if you can.

xx


----------



## Confused84

So sorry to hear your news love London, I hope you have a fabulous holiday x


----------



## sukama

Love London I am so sorry you didn't get the result you wanted.  Huge hugs and I am totally jealous of your holiday.  Take the time to spoil and pamper yourself and relax with your other half   xx

[email protected] oh dear perfect storm indeed!!

Suzanne x


----------



## gringa

Hi all

Love London! Im so sorry about todays result. Its so sad, a holiday is the key, relaxing and just healing together with DH and taking time for you.
Just one thing though, remember what happened to me - I tested right up to OTD day with "first response" and got negatives, but the blood test said different.....and I still might be pregnant (just about to go for another blood test and thats a week later!....) Its not impossible that the blood says something else..and I did the same - I went out on the Sunday before blood test on Monday and had two whopping glasses of wine too - convinced  it hadnt worked. Im really not trying to give you false hope here Lovelondon, but really , this business is really not predictable!
The best best of luck to you 
Lots of love 
Jakki


----------



## Confused84

Just received letter advising our other embryo wasn't good enough to freeze


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi confused, 
Sorry hear about the embryo. Wanted to tell you something that might help with the grief you might be feeling because I've been there myself.

During my last cycle, I had 7 eggs, out of which 3 were injectable and only 2 good enough to transfer on day 3. Needless to say, that cycle didn't work. But I didn't give up, found a better clinic and decided that it was just a bad cycle. You can read in my signature what results I got this time. 
My doctor explained that each cycle our body behaves differently and it's important that you stimm at a suitable cycle. So don't give up. 

I know it's so disappointing when embryos don't last for freezing, but it's better to know this now then go thru a 2ww with embryos that would not make it after all.

Hope this helps. Best wishes on your OTD on 22nd.

Xx


----------



## pookiepoo

AFM- very very bloated. All AF cramps gone. Not sure what to make of that.... Tomorrow is 2 weeks post my EC......


----------



## Confused84

Thanks Pani77 it's such an awful time at the moment and my emotions are all over the place! This is my first cycle, they retrieved 8 eggs, 4 fertilised, 2 made it to day 5, 1 is doing it's thing now and the other wasn't good enough to freeze. All my stats have halved at each stage!
When is your OTD? X


----------



## [email protected]

Confused, my results always halve, too. Last time we had 11 eggs, 7 fertilised, 5 continued, 3 day 3s were transferred and I had one child. I didn't even get to blastocyst stage before transfer but IT WORKED! We've never had an embryo frozen in all four cycles.

Pani, bloated, gassy (tmi!), no period pains, completely knackered and REALLY FAT.

Ok?

Barts x


----------



## pookiepoo

Good morning Sunday sunshine!

Officially 2 weeks post EC and 9dpd5t.....

AF pains gone just sometimes tender around pelvic area. Nipples sore and larger / darker than usual... Though this can wary based on room temperature. Tummy heavily bloated. Very thirsty.....

Tempted to buy fres when  we go grocery shopping. Apparently on promo at Tesco!


----------



## [email protected]

Good morning Pani. All sounds very positive. What is fres?


----------



## notamuggle

Good luck in your 2WW everyone 

Sorry to any who have got BFNs I hope next time is your time x

AFM I tested positive Thursday and Friday but Friday evening started cramping and bleeding and this mornings test is so faint I think it'll be completely negative by tomorrow

Sharry I'm not sure what to update the list with for me?  

Xxx


----------



## pookiepoo

BB- first response attempt to acronym didn't work) 
Notmuggle....I would wait to test....have they checked your progesterone post transfer? Did they confirm chemical or are you just guessing because of the bleeding?


----------



## smiling angel

Hoping you will be ok notamuggle xx


----------



## Parky77

Nottamuggle that's rubbish, have the clinic confirmed? 

Pani sounds really positive, exciting! 

[email protected] how was the in law visit? 

I am feeling much better due to a different conversation/feed that I started, it's in this section under ohss bfp/n if you want to read it. This forum is amazing support and I really don't know how I would have coped without you girls! 

Thanks . Enjoy the weather, I'm at work, so enjoy it for me too! 

4 more sleeps!!!


----------



## gringa

hi everyone
Hope all are ok and enjoying the sunny weather.
My saga continues with my third beta yesterday - this time it rose to 32.2, which does actually put me into BFP, but unfortunately the levels are not rising as they should be  (should be doubling) so we still dont know if its a viable pregnancy...still staying positive, but it s like the 2ww is turning into the 4ww....which is pretty stressful and nerve racking 
Love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smiling angel

Everything crossed for you Gringa xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi everyone,

Sorry I have been quiet. Just struggling at the moment with still having to take the drugs yet knowing its all over! Thanks for all your lovely words of support. 

Anyway, sorry for lack of personals. I hope that you are all surviving the 2ww ok. Sending loads of fairy dust    

Love London: I'm so sorry about your bfn. Take good care of yourself. I hope that you both have a great holiday.  

Confused: sorry to hear that your embryo couldn't be frozen. Hope that there's no need as you've got the 'one' on board. Good luck. 

Notamuggle: sorry to hear that you're going through this. Fingers crossed all is ok. Do you have bloods at some point? 

******: hope that you've just got a wee late implanted and that things start doubling soon. When's your next blood test? 

Smiling angel: how are you? 

Hi to everyone else. 

Xx


----------



## smiling angel

Hey Sugarpie thanks for asking I'm grand. Hanging in there and very grateful for it xx

How long have you to take the drugs for?


----------



## notamuggle

Pani, I've been taking progesterone supps as I have a short luteal phase so it shouldnt be low although I've never had it tested. I'll do one more test in the morning but I know what the answer will be. It was full on really painful cramps for 8 hours with 2 days of bleeding with clots, dropped BBTs and loss of symptoms 

Hi smiling  

Parky, glad you're feeling better, AFM I'm not sure the clinic will do anything if I have a  negative tomorrow but I'll ring them and see

Sugarpie, hugs! I don't usually get bloods at my clinic but I'll see what they say tomorrow 

Gringa, I'm crossing everything fir a hoist result for you xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Notamuggle: everything crossed for tomorrow.   

Smiling angel: glad to hear that you are well.   I think that they'll tell me to stop taking them tomorrow after scan and blood results are in. 

Xx


----------



## WolfyOne

Good luck Gringa and notamuggle x


----------



## MrsGoo

Hi to everyone, 
I'm new to this site.. I was desperately looking for support online.  I'm in the middle of my 2ww after doing ICSI - embryo transfer was 13th May - 2 blasts were transferred.  It's been the hardest time waiting as this is our 3rd round of IVF (first 2 rounds were disasters, I had OHSS on the first one, got 1 blast transferred (frozen) 2 months later but failed, the second round we didn't even get any embryos to transfer).
It's been 8 years trying and I'm just exhausted and losing hope now   Feeling very sad and down today.
We're praying like crazy that this will work but 3/4 days post transfer, I had a lot of sharp twinging in my lower abdomen. I also had a tiny bit of brown spotting / speckling when I wiped yesterday and today.  I emailed my consultant and she said it could be implantation bleeding but I feel like it's too good to be true to be that. It's so hard to know. 
Will get result on 26th May... it cannot come quick enough.
Has anyone had a similar experience? 
Thank you so much
xx


----------



## Victoriag

Hi Mrs Gooze, welcome!!  All that you have listed sounds absolutely normal so please don't fret!! try not to symptom spot too but its almost impossible at this stage! xxx(she says having been searching for what my symptoms could be, you would thick i would know better by now) xxx 

The only advice I can give on the 2WW is take each day as it comes, take each day that you get through as a positive.  

Good luck and keep us posted xx


----------



## MrsGoo

Thank you Victoriag 
It's so excruciating the wait isn't it?  I can barely think straight I'm so nervous and feel my whole future depends on this result.  It's crazy.  We were thinking it'll probably be the last as I don't think I'd have the strength to go through it again, but I know taking each day as it comes is the best way to tackle it.
Are you in the middle of 2 ww yourself?  If so I hope it all goes really well for you.
Wishing all the ladies luck on this page - I feel your pain of this journey.  
xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello mrs gooze I am 4 days in to 2ww and have had no symptoms but there is a thread on this website called '2ww symptoms that went on to be bfp' and I am sure others there have had the same symptoms as you with a happy ending. Good luck x


----------



## MrsGoo

Hi Amy, many thanks x
I'm around the same time as you then, I had embryo transfer on Tuesday, so 5 days into the 2 week wait.  Due test in clinic on Mon 26th May.. just over a week to go.
How did your transfer go?
We had 2 blasts transferred .. they took out 13 eggs, 8 fertilised via ICSI but only 2 made it to blast which were transferred on the day.  There were looking good though, but still so hard to know what's happening. If only we could see what was going on!!

Very best of luck with your cycle xx


----------



## Victoriag

Mrs Gooze, yes I'm a day behind you my ET was on Wednesday and my OTD is the 27 but think I may test on the 26th to give myself a day to get my head together should it's negative x 

You're right it is a tough wait but keeping occupied is good , I've got to make a wedding cake for a friends wedding on Friday so I'm hoping this will distract me! X

I hope all the other ladies are well, and have enjoyed the weather today!!  I've done nothing but chill in the garden lazing in the sunshine! It's been heaven!


----------



## Amy76

Hello mrs gooze, I only had 7 eggs collected with 5 that fertilised, they transferred one blast on 14th May but nothing else was good enough to freeze, my test date is 24th May so not too long now.
This is my first go at ivf and I found both egg collection and transfer were fine and definitely a lot better than I was expecting!
Good luck and try to stay positive x


----------



## stephf999

Hi I'm new to this site and forums generally. I'm in the middle of my 2ww. I had a Day 3 transfer. 2 embryos. 1 was an 8 cell grade 1, the other  a 5 cell. I'm due to do a test on 24th but not sure I can wait.  Don't want to test early and get a PFN! 
Is it worth trying a test 9 days after transfer?


----------



## Rellie

Hi All, i am new to this thread, i have been around the cycle buddies thread though.....Just keen to see other peoples experiences, because even though i have beem through this 2ww 3 times previously if doesnt get any easier!!     

I am 4dp5dt and i have to say i dont feel too positive today as apart from the odd twinge and boobs tender (if i prod!) and enlarged (they are not small anyway!) i dont have much in the way of symptoms...

My transfer was reduced to 1 egg as my ovaries were enlarged and i had alot of fluid, so they didnt want to risk OHSS, and i have to say i feel great now! too well probably!, what an anticlimax of all the drama in the clinic.. Oh well, OTD is the 25th so lets just see, thats all i can do..... i go from elation, to being unconsolable! eff off hormones!!!  

I hope everyone else is doing well, and all the best xx


----------



## Victoriag

Steph if I could tell you anything it would be not to test early!! It will play with your mind, if it's positive you believe it and think the trigger is still in your system if it's negative you'll kick yourself for testing early!!

Rellie, in also in my 4th 2WW and you're right it doesn't get any easier! Xx


----------



## stephf999

Thank you Victoria. I will indeed wait. I haven't had any symptoms to speak of which also makes me worried but I guess only time will tell.  X


----------



## Rellie

I agree with victoria, testing early is bad either way, but we are programmed to want to do it!   

And steph i am with you on the symptoms...... But you cant predict these things at all!

xx


----------



## Confused84

Welcome to all the New ladies, I support all the comments about testing early as I did and it made me feel terrible (I tested 5dp5dt which was way too early and of course BFN!

I'm going to hold off now until my OTD on 22nd, this 2ww really is the hardest part of it all x


----------



## [email protected]

Hi, how is everyone? 

Parky, the in-law visit went surprisingly ok, thank you. Must have been the wine and the sunshine (no wine for me obviously).

Notamuggle,  I'm really sorry you are going through this. How very painful for you. Good luck.

Pani, thanks for the explanation of fres! I am a bit slow.

Fingers crossed for you gringa. And I hope you're ok this evening sugarpie and smiling angel?

Good advice Victoriag and hang in there Mrs Gooze! It took us three tries and eight years too! Have you moved to a new clinic for this try?

Steph, I never test early so I don't have the answer to your question I'm afraid!

Hi Rellie, I know how you feel. It doesn't get any easier. And I have had a few days of not feeling pregnant, too. The one good thing about all this is that all the hormones banish my hay fever! I'm usually suffering unbelievably at this time of year, but right now I can walk through gardens and fields and breathe. Not a snivel! Amazing!

AFM not many symptoms today except for absolute exhaustion. I could hardly stand up at times, let alone walk, I was so tired. All the stress of the last month I expect. No cramps today. Oh yes, but I had dreadful night sweats last night. Didn't have those last time with my BFP so drugs again I guess. I just find it impossible to believe that a 2dt could have worked. Embryos were 2-cell and 4-cell.

Oh, shut up me.

:-(

x


----------



## MrsGoo

Victoriag - baking a wedding cake sounds like a good plan     I'm torn on whether to do a test the day before or not, but in one way, I think I'd prefer my consultant ringing my husband with the result of the blood test to know for sure.  I don't think I'll have the strength to take the call myself as I get terrible anxiety, I'd pass out!  Very best of luck with your cycle x

Amy76 - Will be keeping the fingers crossed for a positive result for you.  They say it only takes one so I hope this little one will stick for you   It's great that you found the whole process easier than expected.  This waiting malarky is the toughest part for me now.  

Hi [email protected] - we're in the same clinic as before (it's in Dublin) but we're happy with our consultant now, she's lovely and very supportive. First round was a disaster (had OHSS).. moved consultant to current one and had her Round 2 and now this one.  Where are you in your cycle now, when do you do your test?

I've had massive cries every morning for the last 3 or 4 days, I can't help it!! I think it's just everything, it really gets on top of you and you turn into a complete looper!  My poor hubby doesn't know what to do with me!  I was literally inconsolable this morning and had to go to bed for most of the day.. I just got overwhelmed with negative thoughts.  1 more week to go before we do our test.

Best of luck to everyone else.. loads of prayers that we all get our dream results xxx <3


----------



## smiling angel

Hey new ladies just popping in to wish you the very best if luck during this 2ww. For me Zita west, praying and trying to keep my mind off it and of course friends here on ff really helped! Ask any question you can bet some of us have been there. This is my 4th treatment so feel free to ask anything!

Hi bartle! Rellie from the other threads hi! Best of luck tomorrow sugar pie I don't envy how you must be feeling tonight  

Hi notamuggle x


----------



## pookiepoo

Five am and can't sleep.....keeps happening every day.....


----------



## [email protected]

Me too, Pani.


----------



## Parky77

Morning, I too am wide awake, but shattered, even though I was asleep at about 9 last night! 

I'm doing this post on my phone so it's difficult to check names etc, so sorry!

I had a melt down day on Friday, and came home and went to bed, you are not alone!

I have minimal symptoms too, slightly tender and slightly fuller boobs. 

Please don't test early, I've done it in the past and it never helps, I stupidly did one this time only 7dp3dt obviously negative, apart from the obvious emotional upset it cost a bloody fortune! 

This is my 11th 2ww and no it never gets easier, you start off excited, then you always have a wobble, then you swing from yes to no for the remainder until you actually get your result!  Then if it's a bfp we come back for more!!!

Right, have a great day, no poas, unless it's your OTD, if you do, let us know how you get on. Hang in there ladies! 
Xxx


----------



## Kitsune

Morning all!  Well I'm also on my 2ww and would love to join this  group as I'm about to lose my marbles and it's only day 3 of 5day blastocyst transfer. Thought this would be easier but nope! I'm trying to stay positive and been desperately looking for symptoms. I go from believing it's bfp one moment to totally thinking it's bfn the other... Oh joy 

X
Kitsune


----------



## jefnerf

Fingers crossed for you Kitsune!


----------



## MrsGoo

Hi everyone, God I'm such a cry baby again this morning. I cannot stop.      Had a very restless night.  I still have a tiny bit of brown spotting when I wipe as well which is worrying me.  It's 6 days post transfer of 2 blasts. 
I guess we're all in the same boat, exhausted, frustrated .. I really hope we all get our dream result.  We deserve it!!

A future without children is just unbearable.... I wish I had a magic wand to just fix it all. 
Wishing everyone the very best of luck xxxx


----------



## elmo283

Hi there

Would love to join the thread. I am currently 8dp3dt. No major symptoms but migraine this morning. Some pineapple juice and a cup of coffee have eased it (unheard of normally) so maybe just a bit dehydrated. Zita cd really helps. Listen to it in the morning when I am not at work otherwise wait until the end of the day. This is our second attempt. Have been feeling fairly calm this time around but starting to fret a little whilst trying to remain positive. Good luck all.

Xxx


----------



## pookiepoo

Ladies,

Anyone else who experienced AF pains during wk 1 and nothing wk 2? 

X


----------



## smiling angel

Pani if you go back to the first pages of this 2ww when some if us were going through it at the start of the month loads had symptoms in the first week then very few at the start if the second and then some symptoms came back near the end of the 2ww. Everyone's experience is different so try not to worry. 

Welcome Elmo not long to go!

MrsGooze I think you defo need to listen to a relaxation cd or something so you can relax x

Welcome kitsune

Barule and pani I spent do many mornings awake at 5am exactly! Hope it's a great sign for both of you!

Have s good day all xx


----------



## Confused84

Pani - I was exactly the same, lots of cramps for the inital 4 days (after 5dt) and then nothing for the last few days - our bodies do crazy things! 

I am convinced i will get a BPN on 22nd, I just cant ever see this working for us x


----------



## Victoriag

Morning girls! 

I too have had trouble sleeping theist couple of nights awake at 4am to go to the loo then feel wide awake! Then I'm wedding every 40 minutes it's driving me mad! 

I'm on my phone so sorry no personals, just sending you all lots of love xxx anyway I must get up  I have a wedding cake to bake

Have a good day xx


----------



## kennedy793

hi everyone sorry i havent been on busy weekend with fmaily up. i am keeping my fingers crossed for you all and hope you get you bfp. my otd is tomorrow but and sure it will be a bfn as af came over weekend had 2 3dt so you never know but its not looking good. just feel so defeated this is our last cycle unless we can get the money to pay, really thought this was my time. good luck to all those testing i hope it works for you and to those still waiting try and keep calm and relaxed.


----------



## smiling angel

So sorry Kennedy x


----------



## kennedy793

thanks smiling just feel very depressed today. i keep trying to convince myself that one may have taken but i dont think so. not that i have to tell any women on here but its so hard when all you want is a child and you keep not getting there xx


----------



## hollywood130

Hello ladies, I'm very late joining this month, hope you don't mind, was away in the sun for a much needed break and tried not to think about it.  I'm on day 24 of my cycle, this time last month I started spotting at lunch time and AF came on day 25, if I have the same month it is due tomorrow. Have slight pains yesterday and today, praying it's not AF coming.  I'm on OI with TSI, due to test on Saturday 24th.

I have a creamy discharge this morning (sorry if tmi), felt like it was AF this morn but thank god it wasn't, anyone else have CM at this stage in the cycle? Have quite painful boobs which I get every month, hope that's not a negative sign either.  Oh so much to think about and dwell over, need to stop it NOW!!!

Baby dust to all you lovely ladies, keeping my fingers crossed for us all


----------



## pookiepoo

Welcome Hollywood....


Have nothing to do today.... Tempted to go and buy a test....


----------



## Amy76

Hello Pani...........step away from the tests, everyone who tests early seems to regret it, unless you think you can buy one and resist using it. My otd is 24th May and I am holding out til then as it means I can still hold on to a glimmer of hope that it might work for atleast a few more days x


----------



## Mimiloulou

Hello ladies, I am joining the 2WW thread launching straight into a question (hope you don't mind)!  I'm currently on the 2WW and it is going very slowly!  It is my first time doing IVF, I have gone straight to DIVF owing to my age.  We had a young donor and have been fortunate enough to get 8 blasts.  I went for eSET and we have 7 blasts frozen.  They were all 4BB or 4BC.

I am curious how many days after ET was your OTD and was it a 3-day or 5-day transfer?  From looking through the board there seems to be some variation on the number of days to OTD for those having 5 day transfers and also for those having 3 day transfers.  Obviously those having 3 day transfers would expect to wait longer than those having a 5 day transfer but I am curious why its not exactly the same waiting time for all those on 5 day transfers for example?  Does anyone know why there's a variation?  Is it just a variation between clinics and their policies or do individuals all get given different testing dates based on an analysis of their particular circumstances?

My OTD is 12 days after a 5-day transfer.


----------



## Hbkmorris

Fingers & toes crossed for you, DE is the better option once reaching a certain age and I wish I'd thought of it years ago with all my negatives! 

So it really depends on your clinic as they all seem to be different (I've been to two clinics and had different times). So with my 3 day transfers my OTD was 14 days after transfer then with my 5 day blast it was 10 days after transfer. 

This is due to the development of the embryo and where it would be naturally within a normal pregnancy. So 3 day it would still be an embryo and possibly still in the tube where developing where as a 5 day blast it's already fully developed proving to be the best and it would be in the uterus ready for implantation. This means implantation will be sooner and HCG level will raise quicker therefore can test earlier. 

Hope that all makes sense xx


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi Amy,
Thanks for the voice of reason....my OTD is 24th buy clinic told me I should be ok testing on 23rd since had day 5 transfer and Monday is a BH....
Husband going to a stag do weekend on the 23rd so not sure if I Should test on 22nd or hold off to 23rd,...

Arrgghhh


----------



## Amy76

I don't understand how they calculate when you should test, I had a 5 day transfer on 14th May and otd is 24th May so only really a 10 day wait and today is half way


----------



## pookiepoo

Really? My ET was on the 9th ....5 day transfer....supposed to do a HPT
At my last clinic they did a blood test 14 days post EC


Are you doing bloods or HPT?


----------



## Confused84

Dont do it Pani - I really regret doing mine x


----------



## MariaK

Hi Ladies,

How are you doing? I'm just at work so this is just a quickie question, TMI ALERT has anyone noticed that in the mornings when you get up of you blow your nose it's snotty but with blood? Not major bleeding or anything just every morning I wake up feeling like I've it a cold, once I've blown my nose etc I feel ok again but I've never really noticed this before, I have googled it and seem that apparently it's quite common during pregnancy but if never heard of it before and trying not to get my hopes up in a weird kind of way?! Has anyone else noticed this? 

X x


----------



## Victoriag

Hi ladies,

The rule of thumb , I believe is that you test day 15 following EC, so I've always had 5 day blasts and tested 12 days later, hope that makes sense?? But I also know that clinics do differ? 

To those that are thinking of testing early please don't it wil the 2WW harder! 

AFM just had a complete meltdown over hitting someone's car with my wing mirror!! No damage to their car my wing mirror is hanging of the bloody car! I just couldn't stop crying even made Dave (DH) drive back to where I hit the car to double check!

Have a good afternoon x


----------



## Victoriag

Maria I've heard of it but not had it xx maybe a good sign? Like guns bleeding is also a possible sign xx


----------



## hollywood130

Thanks Pani! You might be aswell to wait if you possibly can, if you don’t see the result you want it’s worse than how you are feeling now…

I was told to test 25th but I’ve a hen on 24th so going to do it then (crossing my fingers I get that far) currently 10dpo, AF came this time last month…

MariaK, I’ve never had that… everyones symptoms can be so different, perhaps some of the other ladies on here had that, I always have a stuffy nose when I get up but never any blood in it.  I’ve never been pregnant either so you never know.  Hoping it is a positive sign for you x


----------



## Amy76

Wow, that is odd.................I'm at Bourn Hall Cambridge and they gave me two home tests at transfer, one for 24th May and the other for a week later if the first is negative and there are no other signs it has failed. Good luck, everyone says not to test early but easy for me to say as my wait to test isn't as long as yours x


----------



## pookiepoo

Walked to high street and back with zerO HPT test! Thanks Amy!

Mariak- when I was pregnant last year I had really blocked nose and couldn't breath properly for weeks. Having said that, no blood and it started at abou 8 weeks....

Hope it's a good sign for you.

X


----------



## Amy76

Well done!


----------



## Victoriag

Amy I'm at Bourn hall both Cambridge and Colchester.  I have to have general anaesthetic for EC so get all my scans done at Colchester as it's closer to me then have EC and ET at Cambridge x


----------



## Amy76

Hello Victoriag, that must be quite a lot of travelling for you to go to Cambridge. What are yourtest dates like compared to everyone else? Starting to wonder why mine is only 10 days after transfer now! This is my first go at ivf and the staff at Cambridge have been really nice, especially for egg collection and transfer, I would definitely recommend them x


----------



## Kitsune

Mariak, 

Could the nose,cold symptoms perhaps a sign of Hayfever? there is lots of pollen out there right now.
I also felt a bit stuffy a few days ago, thought I was getting a cold then I saw of the pollen dust on my car.

on another note, I swear if this baby sticks it will be a miracle baby. I having my bathroom done and kitchen done and it's been a nightmare, I've had to crawl on the floor inspecting damage done by the fitters. my heart has been racing and gotten all hot and bothered from arguing with these cowboys.
certainly not my idea of resting....  

hope you ladies are having a certainly more rested day

xx 
Kitsune


----------



## Michelley1982

Just thought i would say hi.....im a newby for the 2ww, my ET was saturday, iv been warned that it is not going to be that likely that i will get BFP as my womb lining was quite thin so iv had the excitement taken away from the 2ww. 

How is everyone getting on? x


----------



## Amy76

Hello Michelley, sorry to hear they don't seem very optimistic about a bfp, but you never know............they have talked about cancelling my treatment right from the first stims scan because of a fibroid which they thought was in the way and even at egg collection they talked about just freezing but they decided to transfer a single embryo and I am still hoping it might just work, don't give up yet x


----------



## Victoriag

Amy I had to have a 2 day transfer this round as they only got 4 follicles and 2 eggs only one of fertilised! I'm a little peeved as they brought my egg collection forward by 4 days because my follicles and bloods were looking so good. It was expected that I would get at least 12 eggs which is in par with previous cycles! 

Yes I agree the staff are lovely I can't say a bad word about them xx my OTD is the 27th xx don't worry about your OTD you'll be fine Hun! Any questions give me a shout this is my third fresh but forth round of treatment so I'm happy to help xxx


----------



## Parky77

Hi all,

Clinics do seem random with their test dates, at MFS it has always been two weeks from transfer, I think!  But I do believe testing early only causes more harm than good.  I have learnt the hard way.  Except this time due to my confusion around the ohss I decided to test and I was only 7dpt, so there was no way it would show positive, but I had convinced myself it would work, and then got upset when it didn't!  For me as much as the waiting is a painful, a bfn is even more painful, so why not just hang on to that glimmer of hope and live in a nice bubble up until test date?

Having said all of that I am feeling like I will get a bfn on Thursday, which is rubbish!  Apart from slightly tender boobs I feel nothing, which I know doesn't mean anything, my mom had no symptoms, that she can remember with me, so maybe I am the same as her.  Or maybe I will come on soon!

Mariak, I have never heard of that one, but if it is a symptom woohoo!!

MrsGooze, I think you might be having implantation spotting, please try and relax, it is out of your control now.  (I know you want to punch me for saying that, someone said to me the other day to 'man up' and pull myself together - how I never punched her I don't know!)

Pani, well done for coming back from the shops empty handed, I'm proud of you!

Victoriag, ahh, I have been the same, emotional wreck, it's really horrid isn't it, see my above comment to MrsGooze!

You would think with all this technology there would be a way of finding out much quicker than 2 weeks!  Who shall we complain to?!!!

I am sorry if I have missed anyone, stay strong my 2ww buddies.

3 more sleeps for me!

xxx


----------



## Victoriag

Parky I feel your pain if I hear 'it only takes one', one more time I'm going to high five them in the face! (With a chair!) hahaha!! 

You're in the home stretch now my love nearly there!!! 

Michelle I'm sorry about you having the excitement taken away, it must be v difficult to stay positive xx 

Quick question I have gonal f pens that need disposing of can I just chick in the bin or do I need to return to clinic?? Some have a little left in them but are otherwise useless I've already sharp binned the needles. Xxx


----------



## Amy76

Victoriag, I think you have every right to be peeved that they brought your egg collection forward by 4 days, they kept increasing my dose of gonal f and delaying my egg collection as I wasn't responding much, for me nothing was good enough to freeze but atleast we have embryos on board now.
I just put all my gonal f pens in the sharps box and by the end box was getting very full!


----------



## lollybean

Hey I'm in my 2ww due it test 27th May, my clinic told me no heat like hot baths, hot water bottles, sauna etc to pelvic area however I'm panicking a bit now because earlier when I got in my car the leather seats were really hot. I sat in thought 'oh god those seats are hot' then lent forwards so my back wasn't against seat. Now I'm panicking I've killed my beautiful embryo   am I being bit crazy? Or should I be worried? This 2ww is murder isn't it?!


----------



## jefnerf

It think it's more core temperature, i.e sitting in a bath will increase your temperature but sitting on the seat shouldn't raise your temp that much!  It's all such a worry though isn't it


----------



## Michelley1982

I threw my gonal f pens in the bin after removing the needle end, they kept increasing my dose of gonal f too and then reduced it again right at the end as my body was taking its time in responding!  
Im not looking forward to going through all this again!  
Has anyone else had a thin womb lining or know of anybody that had and managed to get pregnant and stay pregnant?


----------



## Victoriag

oh poppet please don't worry I'm sure you'll be fine xx but you're clearly concerned so maybe call your clinic. 

What I will say is that on one of my 2WW i spent it entirely in Spain in August and I laid out on the sun for the entire 2 weeks as well as travelling in cars that had been in the sun all day and I was fine xx

Those embryos are tougher than you think xxx


----------



## lollybean

Aww many thanks ladies! My sensible head has come back and of course I'm being silly!! If this was the case how would anyone living in hot country's ever get pregnant?! This 2ww is such a worry, thanks ladies xxx


----------



## notamuggle

Thanks for your support and good luck girls, I'm leaving this thread for a little while but I'll be checking in to see how you're all doing  

Sharry please update me with a   BFP on OTD, miscarried day after


----------



## Parky77

Nottamuggle take care, hope to see you back on here in the future with a positive outcome. Take care xxx


----------



## mav

hi all ,
    I had my transfer yesterday on day 5 and since then I'm getting period pains is this a bad sign or is it normal I feel I have spent most of the day worrying or going to the toilet to check. This 2ww is tough. I would be grateful for any advice but I'm not very good with these abbreviations lol. many thanks


----------



## pookiepoo

Nottamuggle- take care and make sure to discuss with your doctor why this happened and what meds can be given to prevent? I'm on steroids for example because NK cells

Be strong look up and believe it will happen.


----------



## stephf999

Hi. I'm hoping I can clear up a question I have. I'm currently in my 2w of 2ww.  According to my normal cycle my period was due 2 days ago. Therefore I'm late but after an IVF cycle does this adjust when your period is likely to arrive. I'm secretly thinking this must be a good sign but realistically think it must be related to the drugs. 

Thank you and best of luck to everyone currently waiting, I feel like I'm on an emotional rollacoster!!


----------



## Kitsune

Hey Ladies ,

I had embryo transfer on Saturday in order to give it support my doctor has me on Clycogest pressaries 2x a day and also taking Proginova also 2x a day.
They didn't say anything about my Metformin so I'm also talking that (500mg x3 a day)
Are any of you also talking meds to help carry the pregnancy if the event that there is one.

xx
Kitsune


----------



## MrsGoo

Hi Kitsune,  yes I'm also on my 2ww - 6 days post transfer.  I'm taking Crinone gel twice a day which is a progesterone suppository (similarly to cyclogest).  This helps maintain the pregnancy if it happens.  I'm also taking Estrofem (oestrogen tablets) x 3 a day.  Clexane injection every night to help thin blood I think and also 5 x steroid tablets every morning which is supposed to help the womb accept the embryos.  As well as my vitamin supplements B complex, multi vitamin, folic acid 5mg and CoQ10.  It's a lot!

How is everyone else doing this evening?
I was distraught the last few days as I had a lot of sharp twinging on Fri/Sat followed by a tiny bit of brown spotting. I spoke to the nurse in the clinic this morning who knew I was really upset... she was very nice and said that sometimes, the progesterone can really irritate the womb and cause spotting  so this might be the case.  She also said they are going to bring me in 2 days early (this Friday) to get the blood test done as I'm cracking up here and cannot wait another weekend.  They said if I am pregnant, it will show low levels of HcG in the test so I'm glad it's sooner rather than later.  I'm sure if it was a regular pee stick preg. test it may not work but blood test shows it earlier.

What a day.... 
Good luck to everyone else, I hope all goes well xxxxxxx


----------



## MariaK

Hi kitsune,

I'm on the same meds as you the prognova x3 a day and the clycogest pesserie a x2 a day I think they are supporting meds to run alongside.

I never had the progynova my first 2 cycles but this time I think I'm on it as we are using egg donar ?? 

Well in response to my random nose issue - I don't have have hay fever or any allergies so don't think it's that, I spoke to my clinic and aparently it is common in early pregnancy however that doesn't mean get a positive - I can keep my fingers  crossed though  

So only 5more sleeps till OTD and not really sure how I'm feeling one min I'm really positive and having dreams about naming babies then the next I'm like this isn't ever going to happen!! 

Well must dash as hubby is doing dinner BBQ yummy! Take care everyone lots positive vibes x x x


----------



## Rellie

Hi Ladies! This has been a busy thread today! I cant keep up with the personals, so il wait till i get to know everyone a bit more.. (cop out! )

Hey mrsgooze i am also on steroids, but i take 1 x 4 times a day at 5mg, do you take all in the morning?? i am also having another lipid transfusion on Wednesday, so i really hope its a BFP, as that will be £270 up in the air!! PMA though, come on Rellie! That will be 7dp5dt.

I am currently 5dp5dt, and i have a few more twinges etc today, but i have been fretting i have no symptoms, and now i have some twinges i am also fretting, also last night i had ahem tmi coming up!... a rudie dream! can you believe it, i kind of woke up just before the crucial moment and it must have caused some unhappiness in there as i had a very strange kind of pinching feeling in one area of my abdomen! how embarrassing, but i feel i have to share, as you are not supposed to orgasm at this stage, however it was a very strange experience, and i dont know what to make of it! i also woke up a couple of hours later soaking with sweat all around my neck and chest! i think im just going dolally... If anyone has had a similar exprience i would be grateful to know!

Plus work is ****... one of the other managers is having interoffice affairs with the director and generally making lifes rubbish, i wanted to shout dont you know im in the 2WW!, not sure it would go down well and they would think i am even more of a nutter than i think i am i the moment!

all the best ladies xx


----------



## Kitsune

Maria and MrsGooze, haha so we are pretty much walking drug stores.
MrsGooze I definitely need to catch up to your  meds regimen, I got too comfy on the vitamin front and I have all of those you mentioned right on my coffee table, naughty naughty.
Well off I go to do another pressary, oh joy  


Best wishing to everyone xx
Kitsune


----------



## dlf

Hello I am new to this topic and this is my 1st ivf cycle. Little info about me. I have 4 kids, son 25, daugthers 22,20,and 16. Had tubal ligiation in 1997. I am 40 and my dh is 23 with no kids. We been together for 6 yrs. My time is running out so here we are. I did a low dose injectable cycle. 1st scan 5 follicles on april 28. Started stimmed Gonal f 225 on April 29 x2 days. Then 150 Gonal f and  75 Menopur on may 1-4. On may 5 another scan now 8 follices all good sizes, continue 150 Gonal f and 75 Menopur. Scan on may 7 follicles right size so I trigger that night. Er may 9 8mature 5 fertilize but could on use 4 as one was attack by to many sperms. Et was may 14 all 4 made it to blast. And we transfered 3 blast. My Otd is may 23. One day i have 
syptoms n the nxt I don't know. But as of today I have been feeling sick and tired more the the normal. And my breast hurt. The stuff going on in my stomach,lower pelvic area,and back pain  I don't know what to call it. I am 5dp5dt. I have tested a few times with - results. I might retest again on Wednesday. This 2ww is evil. LOL. But anyways Good luck to everyone waiting for Otd. Oh ladies what is the best way to get the crinone buildup out. Tmi but I need some help please dh don't want no parts of it. LOL


----------



## Victoriag

Morning Diff welcome xx

Good luck for Friday and your OTD X 
As for crinone build up thre is no easy way to clear it out you just need to do it yourself I'm afraid! ; ) if you catch my drift?


----------



## pookiepoo

Crinone....generally comes out itself.... I would leave it alone and not be anything close that area except the Crinone...


----------



## scribbles

It's OTD today and it's a beautiful BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it's finally happened for us!!!! Thank you ladies for supporting me through the last two weeks, you are all incredible women xxxxxxx

Massive hugs to everybody who had BFN xxxxx


----------



## Parky77

Scribbles that's amazing congratulations xxx

Afm I tested with an early response test this morning, only 2 days early and got a bfn. I know it's a true response, ohss gone, no sore boobs, no symptoms at all. 

Oh well here we go again I guess, at least I can still go to Glastonbury this year!


----------



## WolfyOne

Congrats scribbles!!   

Hugs Parky


----------



## pookiepoo

Hugs parky! 

Congrats scribbles!


----------



## Michelley1982

Contragulations Scribbles!  

Sorry Parky...., sending hugs x

I had my transfer on saturday and iv been bloated as hell, but today i find not so bloated, is this normal?  I thought the bloating got worse?


----------



## wlazlo1983

What a great way to start looking at this forum then finding out somebody's BFP! Congratulations scribbles! Great news!

Parky I'm sorry

Ladies, my OTD is 28th, so not long to go, so far so good. Feeling fine but Rellie, I had a dream tonight as well and I know exactly that you are not meant to orgasm at this time. It's so weird! Good luck to everybody waiting, what a crazy time!


----------



## smiling angel

So sorry parky  

Massive congratulations scribbles and hopefully see you in other threads xx


----------



## Confused84

Congratulations Scribbles!

I hope you are ok Parky x

My OTD is on Thursday and i am getting so nervous now, I'm already looking for holidays to cheer me up when i get the BFN - i am convinced it will be, i just cant see myself pregnant x


----------



## pookiepoo

Confused try to be positive....
How are you feeling physically?

I don't have many symptoms.... Trying to tell myself "normal" women don't have symptoms until 1 month in pregnancy....


----------



## sukama

Hi all, not been on for a few days.

Sunday I was lying on sofa and felt a 'trickle' down below - rushed to bathroom and bright red blood on pj's.  Sat on loo and had a 'gush' of blood, clots and some tissue.  Obviously very upset as I am at the end of six weeks and had my foetal heartbeat scan booked for Thursday. 

Rushed to A&E, admitted to hospital and after an internal scan (10 hours later) they advised I was not actively miscarrying at that time but couldn't say if I had done earlier.  Had some residual bleeding up to five hours later.

Kept me in overnight and booked scan for the morning - everyone was so nice but having to spend nearly 24 hours waiting and crying does tend to take it out of you.

Anyway, scan time came around and performed scan for me.  Asked me lots of questions, then popped in dildocam and had a good root around.  Next words I hear are 'baby is still here.  Baby is fine'.  I absolutely sobbed my heart out.

He showed me the tiny blob and the tiny flicker that was a heartbeat and even played it on audio for me to hear.  The nurse had to hold my hand and get me tissue, I was in danger of drowning the lot of them...

Apparently there is an area of bleed showing close to the embryo but hasn't affected it 'yet'.  I am on bed rest for a week, they signed me off work and I have to go back on Friday as there is a possibility of an ectopic pregnancy or cystic lesion by my right ovary.

The other possibility is that I did have both blasts implant and have now lost one, but I still have one with confirmed heartbeat.  Am also going to fertility clinic on Thursday for IP's to see heartbeat.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Confused84

Sukama that is fantastic news!

Pani - I has cramps for the initial 5 days following transfer yet had nothing since! x


----------



## wlazlo1983

Sukama, what a dramatic couple of days for you! So good that the baby is still there! Fantastic news! Stay positive, look after yourself. Sending you lots of love, xxx


----------



## kennedy793

Well ladies just as a expected BFN. For me this morning hugs to you parky and congrats scribbles xx


----------



## WolfyOne

That's such a relief for you Sukama!!

Kennedy


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi Kennedy, 
Sorry to hear bout BFN. Try to look up and forward....think about your next steps to get to your dream.

Sukama, sorry to hear you've had a dramatic weekend, keep resting in bed and positive thoughts.... 

Confused, I also had AF type cramps but milder the first week and now nothing....hubby and I can't bare to wait anymore to test


----------



## Sarah151181

Congrats scribbles am so pleased for you  xx


----------



## Amy76

So sorry for your bfn kennedy and parky, big hugs to you both x

Congratulations on your bfp scribbles!

Sukama what a dramatic few days, you must have been so relieved to hear a heart beat.

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## jefnerf

It's been 8 days since IUI!  This is dragging so much.  I used a onestep test today and it was faint positive so hopefully the HCG from the trigger shot is leaving my system!  (however the test was also out of date...)


----------



## hollywood130

Think I'm out this month, started spotting this morning and each time I go it's getting heavier, know I'll have full blown AF in the morning :-(

Ladies do any of you know what the process is if Implantation is the issue, I have Endometriosis and I know it can cause implantation not to occur, maybe that's my issue, I had a thick lining and 3 good size follicles this month, tsi went according to plan it was nearly every day because we were on holiday (sorry if tmi), I'm going into round 3 of oi with tsi, feeling hopeless right right, sorry if I'm bringing anyone down


----------



## Amy76

Hollywood I can't help with your questions about implantation but am sending you a big hug


----------



## [email protected]

Hi everyone, how are we doing today? Sorry for not being on for a while. I've been enjoying the sunshine!

Congratulations *scribbles*!!! Yey!!! 

I'm very sorry about your result, *Parky*. I very much feel like I'm heading in the same direction. I wish I had a ticket for Glasto, or money for a holiday, *Confused*! :-(

And sorry to hear about your BFN, *Kennedy*. I am upset for you. xxx

Goodbye *notamuggle*. Good luck for the future. Take care. xxx

*MrsGooze*, spotting sounds like a good sign! When is your OTD again?

Well done for not testing the other day, *pani*! Are you going to test today?

*Mav*, period pains are a normal response to the treatment you've had. Try not to worry. And bloating is related to the progesterone I think, *Michelle*.

How are you doing, *Victoriag*? I would be peeved about bringing the EC forward, too, but I guess there are still lots of unknowns in this business, not that that helps.

Welcome *Amy*, *Maria*, *Hollywood*, *Michelle*, *lollybean*, *mav*, *steph*, *dlf *and anyone else I've missed. I hope you are managing ok today with this horrible wait.

*Sukama*, you must be an emotiional wreck after all that. It sounds like you could have lost one of the embryos, you poor thing. But huge congrats - you are still pregnant! Hurray! Rest up and take it easy - doctor's orders! Let us know how you are getting on.

AFM, like Parky and Confused, I don't feel very confident. I am trying to be positive, but it is so hard. My OTD is Friday and I am feeling pretty normal. Hot every now and again, the occasional twinge, tired, occasionally sore (.)(.)s, but that's all. I am still getting night sweats every night, but the NHS website informs me that this is a common response to aspirin and prednisolone steroids, both of which I'm on. I'm upset because this was the one symptom I was holding on to. I think everything else is down to progesterone and peppermint tea. Boo hoo. I feel so depressed. Sorry for indulging  we just so badly want this. I am 42 in a few months and there is no way we can afford to do this again. We had to borrow the money for this one.

Sorry again. Take care, all.

Bartlebeans xx


----------



## [email protected]

*Jefnerf*, could be good?

*Hollywood*, I don't know anything about endometriosis I'm afraid, but it sounds like this is something you should go to a specialist about.

x


----------



## pookiepoo

BB....
Maybe we test tomorrow .....

Trying to be positive about my lack of symptoms. Didn't have any at last pregnancy. Had AF pains first week and then nothing....my tiredness and painful boobs only started at about 7/8 weeks....

Got call back from clinic.... No sign of urine infection. Phew


----------



## [email protected]

Ooh, good luck Pani...

With my BFP I had a stretching sensation in my tummy a few days before OTD. It's how I knew it had worked - I'd never felt anything like it!

This time, nothing, nada, zilch!


----------



## pookiepoo

But then again you know what they say, every pregnancy is different....could be good or bad for either of us.... Brrrrrr scary!!


----------



## [email protected]

Yes. My husband says my womb has already been stretched ;-)


----------



## pookiepoo

Wise man


----------



## Daisychain79

Hi ladies,

Apologies for not doing personals - just wanted to check in and update my OTD results to a BFN. Again. Oh well, onto the next one..

Fingers crossed for those yet to test, congrats to those with bfps and   to my fellow bfns.

x


----------



## [email protected]

Sharry, could you add my details to the list? ICSI, OTD 23rd May.

Sorry to hear your news, Daisychain. I hope you can do something nice for yourself today. If I get a BFN on Friday I am going to have a drink!

Take care x


----------



## Parky77

Well I will be a bit clearer in a few hours have decided to pay for a blood test at the clinic, which they said might confuse me more if it's a low hcg as it could still be ok, but I think it will confirm my negative, in which case there will be a bottle of wine opened tonight to help me drown my sorrows. 

My Boyf has just said though of it's a bfn we will get our new sofa on hp so we can afford another go. 

I'm not sure how I feel about going through this again. When I think about how I feel when I'm pregnant, even if it's only short bursts, I desperately want to try, but mostly I just want to be a mommy, so maybe it's time to give up and start thinking properly about adoption. 

Hugs to all the bfns, seems to be loads of us today. 

Congrats to bfps, and good luck to those still to test xxx


----------



## Victoriag

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry not been on but I'm knee deep in cake batter for this bloody wedding cake!

Parky - I'm sorry for your BFN good luck this afternoon withe blood test xxx

Scribbles - amazing news congratulations xx

Kennedy - sorry for your BFN XXX

Daisy -  sorry for your BFN too, heres to next month!!  

Bartlebeans - yeah I'm a tad leaved but will deal with that at consultation if this isn't successful, we also had an issue between the 2 clinics where by the Friday evening nobody had called to confirm that A) i was having egg collection on the Monday and B) what dosage of Gonal F to take!!  I had already phoned the Colchester clinic at 4pm who said don't worry you will be called, but by 5pm nothing called again and they were closed!! byway long story short after speaking the emergency number they confirmed dosage but none of sat right with me! But as I say I will deal with it after 2WW!!

Pani - You're right each PG is different so who knows fingers crossed!!

Sakuma!!  Well its a fighter that baby you've got there!!!  Having been in the situation (although didn't end well for me) I know exactly how you must have been feeling, plenty of rest for you my girl , i hope you're being waited on hand and foot?  maybe invest in a bell??  ; )

AFM - I  don't want to jinx myself and tell you the symptoms I'm having as I can't quite believe that a 2 day transfer can work but I'm feeling OK XXX  1 week until OTD but think I may test on the Monday to get my head around things either way!  Even the though of getting PG terrifies me at the moment

Sorry if I missed anyone love to all xxx


----------



## hollywood130

Thank You Amy, definitely need it today!
[email protected], thinking my 2ww is over today, lots of spotting going on with AF pains, thinking I’ll have full blown AF in the morning, it’s right on schedule so far  I do know how you feel this month, I’m feeling just as you are, today is a rough day, but it’s not over yet, try and stay positive, get some fresh air and hopefully everything is going to plan for you x.  I’ll definitely bring it up at my next clinic appointment, they know I have Endo and because I have low AMH they went with OI with TSI for 3-4 cycles, currently getting ready for my 3rd cycle.  I had 3 good follicles this month with thick lining, the tsi went well so I suppose I’m just looking for something I done wrong or another problem, which I shouldn’t be doing, maybe it just wasn’t our month!

Hugs right back to you Daisychain x


----------



## Daisychain79

Thanks everyone - I appreciate the kind words very much xx


----------



## Victoriag

I just checked the dishwasher to see how the cake was getting on in the oven.......


----------



## [email protected]

Ha ha, nice one Victoriag! And you are right to put your complaints about the clinic on hold until after OTD. Very wise to avoid getting stressed and angry. I must admit I'd find it hard with what you've described, though. 

I am sorry about your pains, Hollywood. I hope they are good pains. I remember two years ago, when I had my BFP, I had very bad period pains the day before. I rang a friend in tears and she said "remember periods and pregnancy happen IN THE SAME PLACE so you get the SAME PAINS". She was right and I was preggers although convinced I wasn't. I hope that rekindles some hope for you.


----------



## pookiepoo

Excuse the tmi....but anyone else suffering from constipation?

Took an hour walk to get som relieve....but still.....causing a bit of pain that I'm confusing with AF pains....


----------



## dlf

I am feeling good today. 6dp5dt and i got a bfp. Otd is Friday. Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## WolfyOne

Sounds good dlf!

AFM, 8dpdiui, I'm feeling rather less confident about this treatment cycle now. No symptoms whatsoever aside from a slight ache in my pelvic bone. Then again, when DH and I were TTC naturally I often had cycles where I had sore and swollen boobs, queasiness etc yet it would have been impossible for me to have been pregnant (given what we know now). I promised myself I would not symptom watch, but having nothing at all does make me feel like AF will be here at the weekend. Don't want to give up complete hope though in case that affects our chances.


----------



## dlf

Victoria and wolfyone thanks and yes it does. It was very light but it was bfp. Blood work Friday will keep yall posted


----------



## Victoriag

Great news 😃


----------



## kazza236

Hello ladies, mind if I join you? I was undecided as to whether or not to join the 2ww thread this time but I remember how sane it kept me last time (I was still going crazy but not as much as I would have!). 

Anyway, I had 2 x 5ab (hatching) blasts put back on Sun so only 2dp 5dt and the time is dragging! OTD is next Thurs so not long to go now. I started bleeding 7dp 5dt on my last cycle so I am really hoping the same thing doesn't happen again this time round. I had major AF type cramps yesterday evening for a couple of hours and today at about the same time but they were milder and only lasted half an hour. 

Congrats to those who have had BFP's and   to those who have had BFN's 

K x


----------



## dlf

Sharry what does the symbol by my name on frontpage mean.


----------



## Victoriag

Diff it means hoping for a good result Hun, only up until OTD. Don't worry xxx


----------



## gringa

HI Ladies!
Hope all are doing well - May is a really busy month!!! Its great to see so many on here  - it really is a huge comfort. I cant do personals Im afraid as its all a bit much at the moment , but I promise I have read all posts and am rooting for all of you no matter which stage you are at in the dreaded 2ww!
Well, after what seems an age and a prolonged bit of torture, its finally come to the end of this cycle. We were close, but the little embie just couldnt quite make it. After a 2dt (which Victoriag , I thought would never work too!) After  no symptoms - except mild af pains and 4 BFNS (including on OTD)  with First response, I went off to the blood test sure that it was another BFN, but lo and behold it came back at 16 - indeterminate! There was hope! I did another  - HCG rose to 21, then another and it had risen to 32, which is officially pregnant! I was sent for another yesterday and it had dropped to 10 - so according to my doctor we are now game over! BFN. Yesterday was pretty devastated, but a bit better today (its my birthday so I can at least have a drink!!) but the point I wanted to make is that we almost got there - it started to develop....so dont worry if you test early with HPT and its negative - because yes, it can change at the very last minute and after! Dont worry if you have no symptoms! It could still be positive. Keep positive! 
Not sure I will try again, Im 47 today! so I really dont know - but DH doesnt have a child so still feeling a little guilty....and then theres the cost (financially, emotionally and physically)  - but I need a break I think now....
Sorry its a long post - just wanted to say goodbye properly and wish you all the luck, love and sticky embies in the world! 
Lots of love to all
Jakki


----------



## dlf

Victoriag thanks for letting me know I don't know all the symbols.


----------



## Parky77

Gringa, good luck for whatever you decide xxx

My bloods came back negative too. It is exactly as I thought game over. So I'm signing out too. Good luck to everyone.  Thanks for the support. I hope everyone gets what they want out of life xxx


----------



## pookiepoo

Good morning all,

  to parky and gringa. I hope whatever path you choose for your not steps you get the results that you want. 

X


----------



## Rellie

I  so sorry parky and gringa and welcome kazza..

Victoriag your posts make me laugh! i often put milk in the cupboard and random things in the fridge, your not alone. That combined with walking into rooms and having to turn back round to retrace my steps! this helps me wonder what the hell i was going in there in the first place for!

Sorry no personals, i am off today so wil come back, i am waiting for the nurse to arrive to give me lipids, its awful as i need this however my friends funeral is over an hour away and i dont think i am going to get there as these lipids can take 2 hours... so i am fretting, but i know he would want me to get this done..

I am 7dp5dp and for all i have said against testing i tested this morning and got a bfp!!!! definate second line although not as dark as the control, although i wouldnt expect that..... i am now thinking it may be trigger, and cant quite believe it, but i have had this before... so please please please let this be!!!!

Will come back later, nurse has arrived!!


----------



## [email protected]

Congratulations Rellie! I'm sure your friend would be pleased for you.

Parky, I am so very very sorry. You must feel so devastated and upset. I really am so sorry. It's been so nice meeting you. Do take time to decide what you want to do next, and where to go for treatment, if you decide to go ahead. This whole process takes so much out of us, you deserve a rest. Lots of love and take care xx 

Gringa / Jakki, what a lovely, kind message to leave us. Thank you for your positivity after such a sad experience for you. I sincerely hope you and your husband find the happiness you were hoping for in some way. Who knows, maybe you'll think of trying donor eggs next time, when you've both had a rest? If not, perhaps a trip to the Maldives or somewhere like that is in order. Bless you xx 

AFM my levels of CM have increased (tmi!), which is surprising as, under normal circumstances, I am two days away from the start of my period. I remember this was a good sign last time - something to do with the creation of the mucous plug at the beginning of pregnancy - but I am trying not to get my hopes up as I don't _feel _pregnant in any other way.

Has anyone else had a similar experience?

Barltebeans x


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi bb - glad you're seeing positive signs today.

How do you calculate date of AF ? Thought does sates are out the window when in treatment...

I have some cm, but thinking it's the Crinone residue...?

X


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Pani,

What is Crinone? Have you had the residue for a while? Perhaps it's not a positive sign. Like I said, I don't feel pregnant and have no other symptoms which aren't progesterone / steroid / aspirin / clexane related!

Under normal circumstances, my cycle is between 28 and 32 days long. Today is day 29, so my period would be due on Friday or Saturday at the latest. I think that's why they set my OTD on Friday. But, yes, you're right, as long as I am taking the progesterone injections, my period will be delayed.

x


----------



## pookiepoo

Crinone 8% is the vaginal gel progestrone I'm using. The residue comes and goes but I keep associate with the gel....cause it's white and creamy too.

My AF was due on Monday....but think the progestrone is holding it off. I'm also taking lentogest injections twice a week which is also a progestrone.....

Anyways...thinking about testing in the morning....can't go another sleepiness night.


----------



## Sarah151181

Hi I'm 2dp5dt and just seems really wet most of the time ( sorry if tmi) I didn't have this problem before et wen I was also on the pessaries, it's probably too early for anything. The clinic did say that I would notice bit if water escaping the day of et but this doesn't seen like water


----------



## Amy76

Its all over for me too, I think the fibroid was too much of an obstacle.

I hope all of your dreams come true x


----------



## stephf999

Morning Ladies. I'm having a bit of a freak out day!! I'm 11dp3dt. I got a small amount of pink spotting yesterday after using the morning pesseries today I had the same. I decided to do a First response test which of course was PFN. I'm now thinking hope is lost. Has anyone had similar experiences. I'm feeling very emotional at mo. My test day should be Sat. 
Thank you x


----------



## hollywood130

*Parky* and *Gringa* - very best of luck in your future endeavours x

*Rellie* - keeping everything crossed that it is the result you want, your friend would be so happy for you

*[email protected]* - my CM increased on Monday, AF was due today, the CM for me only lasted the day, I started spotting yesterday and was sure AF was coming and would be fully here this morning but its not, the spotting isn't as bad as it was yesterday only a slight bit of pink when I wipe (sorry def tmi!!), I have never been pregnant so I have no idea what's going on, I'm 12dpo and on CD26, I'm not holding my breath though, so afraid&#8230; hope it's positive for both of us.

My AF is normally 27 days, the clinic said Ovitrelle makes the cycle shorter, last month it was only 24 days, now I'm on CD26, have spotting which I always associate with AF so I'm telling myself not to get my hopes up but it's very hard.

Only symptoms are waking up the past 2 morning drenched in sweat and sore boobs.

*Amy* - sorry to hear your news x

Steph - I'm kinda feeling just like you today, my test day too is Saturday, I wouldn't loose hope yet, as mentioned in previous posts things can change each day and the spotting could be implantation, fingers crossed it goes well for you


----------



## [email protected]

I'm so very sorry, Amy.


----------



## stephf999

Thank you Hollywood. It always helps to know others are feeling the same. I'm finding these last few days practically hard. Especially with the spotting. But like you I think I'll now wait until Sat. X


----------



## pookiepoo

Amy, sorry to hear your news  
I hope this journey will one day soon take you to a very happy place....

Ladies who are spotting.... Don't give up until test day. Spotting is a common pregnancy symptom.

X


----------



## [email protected]

*Hollywood*, your symptoms sound quite positive to me, especially the spotting. It's be about the right time for implantation... Likewise *Steph*! How exciting! 

When is your OTD *pani*?

*Sarah*, yes, probably too early and could be the medication. Sounds healthy though!

x


----------



## pookiepoo

On paper it's 24th, that's 15dpd5t....but nurse said I should be ok to test on 23rd....


----------



## [email protected]

I keep looking at your profile, pani:

"ICSI/IMSI 4: *2 top quality day 5 transferred*."

Don't give up hope!

x


----------



## pookiepoo

Thanks bb. Wish that was a guarantee....after my last and only pregnancy which ended badly,  it's hard to think about happy endings. Like I've woken up and smelled then coffee. I am hopeful through. Only cried three times in this 2ww, vs everyday at last round. 


Are you waiting. Until OTD? Doing at home or at clinic?


----------



## Saf10

I did a test today and came back negative 
It's 4dp5dt

I just keep telling my self that did the test too early but loosing hope. Everything had gone so well until now


----------



## [email protected]

You tested too early, Saf. Stay strong and wait until OTD if you can.

Pani, it's really hard, I know. Especially if you haven't succeeded before. You just can't believe it's possible that it will ever work. Did you have any counselling for your loss? Sometimes we all need help to break the cycle of negative beliefs. It must have been really hard for you.

That said, I now have period pain - the worst I've had this whole cycle - and am feeling worried, despite what I said yesterday! I am having a blood test on Friday and then someone from the clinic will call me at work.

Dreading it. x

So, in answer to your question, yes - I am waiting until OTD! That way, at least I can go home for the weekend to digest the result.


----------



## pookiepoo

I didn't....but taken time off from work, travelling healing etc...

I hope your cramps are positive signs.....


Watching this morning on itv about pregnancy....hope the knowledge will come to use soon. X


----------



## [email protected]

Ha ha! Enjoy your telly time. I am at work, TRYING to work and not really succeeding!


----------



## elmo283

Steph - I am having exactly the same issue. Trying to stay positive but hard. Don't want to worry DH until definite but going crazy! Haven't tested at all and worried same thing is going to happen as last time - didn't reach test day. I also have a twinge on my left side in the crease between leg and pelvis. No idea what that is.


----------



## hollywood130

Heres to hoping we make it until Saturday Steph!

Thanks Pani, need some reassurance

BB – I’m too afraid to get excited, it’s killing me, knicker watch is in full motion, I’m so bad, keep thinking I feel wet (sorry tmi again) I too am at work trying very hard but not really getting anywhere, also think I’m getting more cramps…


----------



## Victoriag

Afternoon ladies, 

Amy I'm sorry my love xx  take care of yourself! 

Pani - don't give up you have a very good chance with those 2 on board, but I know its difficult and incredibly scary with all that you've been through xx

Saf - Way to early to test throw it away and ignore it!

BB - Hows that pain now, hun?? It could be a good sign 

Elmo - when is your OTD do you have long to wait?? x

AFM - This wedding cake is driving me mad!!  Ive had to walk away, also had a very sad call from one of DHs best friends to say that his girlfriend also a very good friend of ours had a stroke at the weekend!! She's 30!! She's OK and at home but obviously we are all so worried about her. It puts things into perspective doesn't it xx 

Anyway Im treating myself to a lovely salad and an episode of Real house wives of New Jersey!!  (don't judge me) !! ; )


----------



## [email protected]

Ooh, you lucky lady Victoriag! Sounds brill! The telly bit, not your friend obviously. What a horrible shock. Glad she is ok.

The pains are on and off. I am holding out that it's all good, but I had period pains about this time with my BFNs as well as my BFP, so I just don't know. Two more days...

When's your OTD? (Sorry, I've forgotten. Baby brain?)

x


----------



## Victoriag

BB-  My OTD is the 27th but going to test a day early on the Monday to give myself a day to get my head around things if its not good!!  I can't bear the thought of going into work for the day following a negative result! Ive always had the AF pains on all my BFPs xx


----------



## [email protected]

Good idea V.

Still having pains over here, and feeling sick. Nerves!


----------



## hollywood130

Know how your feel bartlebeans, my spotting has started again, think it's getting heavier, don't like it at all, I always associate it with AF so I'm totally all over the place today, I think if I wake up in the morn without AF i'LL be doing well. Do you have any spotting? Is your test date 24th too?

I'm feeling sick and very dizzy all afternoon, can't wait to get onto the couch.  Nerves is right!!


----------



## elmo283

VictoriaG - OTD is Monday but spoke to clinic today and they are going to see if they can bring it forward to Saturday. Won't make too much difference but I will be with my family as heading over to England. (I'm in N Ireland). Last time I was accepting of the result but it feels different this time. Slept this afternoon (came home from work - too many emotions!!) 

I like being in control so this is so hard! 

The sun is shining here though and it is warmer so that's a good sign.

Xx


----------



## Victoriag

BB - Or its a good sign!!!!  keep me posted xx 

Hollywood - sorry you're spotting its nerve wracking this 2WW

Elmo - Maybe a good ida to come home and have a sleep it, it always makes you feel better. 

AFM - I feel exhausted I need a little nap myself xxx


----------



## pookiepoo

Starting to get mild cramps again ....no energy as usual...think it's more the mindset rather than physical...and lack of sleep every night 

How everyone else?

X


----------



## pollita

Hi all, 

SIXTH attempt over here (and getting fed up!) and OTD is on Saturday. AF due Friday, BBs are killing me, have felt awful for the last 3 days - dizzy, sick/off, and napped. Strange tugging sensation in my abdomen and very achey thighs.

Having a look through here it seems lots of you are getting the same symptoms but I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I've been through this all before only to get a BFN, so really really hoping this is my turn! No HPTs in the house so I'm determined to hold on until AF is supposed to arrive. I always have an 11 day LP and ovulation was on CD17 so tomorrow is 11dpo.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Pollita, did you have the tugging sensation with your other attempts? 

How are you doing this morning Pani?

How is the spotting, Hollywood. 

And did you get any rest Victoriag?


----------



## Victoriag

Morning BB, yep had a little disco nap, then completed some more of the cake. But my god I've had the worst headache through the night like someone is drilling into my head! It's kept me awake! 

How's the pain today?? Xx how are feeling about tomorrow, nervous? X 

Hollywood how's the spotting? 

Pilots the ache could be a good sign? X 

Pani you ok? X


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Victoriag,

Nervous? Yep, just a bit! I can't bear the thought of having to deal with the sadness and disappointment this weekend if we get a BFN. I just don't know how we will get through it. No new pains so far today and no more cm (sorry, tmi!) so I really honestly don't know what to think. Sometimes I feel quietly positive, other times I dread the probability of a BFN. I just find it so hard to believe that those 2-cell and 4-cell embies could have come to anything. It seems like it would be such a miracle!

This time tomorrow I will be sitting here waiting for the call... 

Can't you just buy a cake from M&S? (Joke.) 

Pollita, the reason I ask whether you had the tugging feeling with your previous attempts is because that was the only symptom I had with my BFP that meant I _knew _I was pregnant before OTD. Apparently it was my womb stretching! So it sounds really positive! 

x Bartlebeans


----------



## Victoriag

BB it's all a guessing game at this stage! I'm exactly the same as you quietly confident then I have a word with myself to stop getting my hopes up because it's so difficult to deal with if it's not positive xxx 

Will you not do an HPT? Just wait for blood results? My clinic don't do bloods just rely on your HPT! 

I have thought about M&S, that's my plan B! 😁😉

Are you working tomorrow? X 

I'll be at the wedding all day but I'll keep checking in on you to make sure you're ok xxx


----------



## [email protected]

Ah, that's sweet of you. Yes, I am working tomorrow. I won't be doing a home pregnancy test - just going straight to the clinic for my blood test at 7.30, then in to work. God knows when they'll call me. If it's a BFN I will have to get through the day somehow.

Are you going to do a HPT?

I hope you have a really great day at the wedding! It will take your mind off things I'm sure.

x


----------



## Victoriag

Yep HPT for me, the clinic give you 2 but they're really faffy so just going to buy one on Sunday ready for Monday. I have no urge to test early it's just not worth the stress it causes! Xx 

Yeah hoping the wedding will be ok and we are staying at the hotel they're getting married in so  that'll be nice too! 

Do you think it's ok to wear hold you in underwear? I've googled it and nowhere seems to say it's not?? X


----------



## [email protected]

I expect it would be absolutely fine at this stage, but don't risk it if you feel uncomfortable. I am still really bloated and sore - especially from all the injections - so I am wearing clothes that make me look like a tent!

I remember you said your OTD is Monday but you'll test on Sunday (sorry - my memory has been shot to bits ever since I had my son; it's a side effect of motherhood!). I have everything crossed for you. If you get a BFP it will cheer me up if we've had a BFN!

Positive thoughts, positive thoughts...

Staying in the same hotel is good - you can have a sneaky lie down... ;-)

x


----------



## MrsGoo

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing well.. all nervous I'm sure for anyone testing over the next few days.  We're going to clinic in the morning to do an early blood test - it originally would have been this Sunday but my consultant has brought it forward to Friday so I don't have to endure another weekend of agony!!!

Not sure how I'm feeling now - the first week was horrendous with so much pressure on this cycle - I had the bit of brown spotting a few days after transfer and very sharp twinges which had me worrying but they subsided by Sunday.  So not sure I feel anything now, it's so so hard to know isn't it?  Would love to have X-ray vision so I can see what's going on in there!!!

So my hubby and I are off to clinic in the morning first thing and they said they'd turn around the results within an hour and a half... gulp... I'm absolutely planking it.  

Wishing everyone else the very best of luck with their tests, and I'm so sorry to hear of the BFNs for some of you.  We'll all get there with positivity and determination.

Big hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## [email protected]

I'll be planking it tomorrow too Mrs Gooze. Blood test for me tomorrow morning as well! Aaarrrrgh!

All the best of luck xxxx


----------



## MrsGoo

Thanks [email protected] - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. 
How are you feeling? do you have any aches or pains, or do you feel anything?  It's so hard to know what way you should feel, but a friend of mine gave birth to twins -  boy and girl - 2 months ago and I remember visiting her the day before she went to get the test done.  She said she was convinced it was negative as she didn't feel a THING and she was pregnant with twins at the time.  It's amazing the variation in symptoms for different women.
It was her 4th go so was so delighted for her.

I'm feeling completely loopy loo    so I've just made some nice chocolate brownies to cheer myself up. 

All the best for tomorrow x


----------



## K25

Hi ladies I had a natural fet on 17 th may so am 5dp5dt had 1 blastocyst transferred and otd is 28th may.

So far no symptoms really just achy tummy and bloated ( but think that's due to cyclogest pessaries) last year I tested after 6 days and got my positive which resulted in my beautiful  1 year old son, so am thinking shall I test tomorrow? 

Hope u r all resting and taking it easy. So difficult this 2ww it's driving me mad I just want to know now! ( like us all) I'm so impatient.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi MrsGooze,

No, no symptoms really today for me. A few (.)(.) twinges and some backache, but I've been through this enough times to know that both these things could be from the progesterone.

What about you? I expect the spotting and twinges were to do with your body recovering from the treatment, don't you think? Or the spotting could have been a good thing!

How is everyone else doing out there today?

Bartlebeans x


----------



## pollita

Thanks for the welcome ladies.

I'm actually popping in and back out again - AF showed up this morning, 2 whole days early. BFN for me  Better luck to the rest of you x


----------



## Love London

Hi Ladies

I'm visiting my previous pages  

I'd like to say good luck to you all! I'm reading all your posts and keeping my fingers crossed for you   

And my heart goes out to the BFNs  

AFM: I'm doing ok. Emotionally, everyday is different. I'm hoping to be in the 2ww again end of June  

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## K25

[email protected] that's what I keep thinking about my symptoms that it's progesterone. So annoying isn't it when the symptoms r similar to pregnancy.

So sorry to hear that pollita but I wish u luck and hope u get your miracle soon 
Xx


----------



## hollywood130

Well I'm signing out ladies, AF arrived this morning, onto next cycle.

Best of Luck to all of you testing in the coming days! xx


----------



## [email protected]

I'm really sorry to hear your news, pollita and Hollywood. Just goes to show that anything can mean anything.

Sending you lots of love. All the best for the next leg of your journeys xxx

Take care Love London. Good luck! xxx


----------



## Kitsune

Hi all,

Been reading all your comments, I'm more of a reading then a writer when it comes to this things.

My heart goes to the ladies that didn't get lucky this time around, I hope you don't give up but I do understand for many this is not your first time around.
Pollita sorry to hear the news but on a positive not you are young and probably have a large egg reserve.

Congrats to all that have gotten your BFP happy times!!!
K25 oooh I was reading your comments, We had the same transfer date! and  also 5 day blasto.You said you might be testing tomorrow, I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for you. I was cheeky and tested  today, it was negative. I don't know I'm not feeling to sure that this will be a lucky one for us, I have no symptoms, I've never been preggers so not sure what to expect, just that I'm going slightly loopy on this wait.
2WW Limbo! arrrgg hate the wait (now where that chocolate? lol)

Btw ladies, How much laying/sitting on the couch are we really supposed to be doing? I took time from work to seek this pregnancy but daytime tv and ******** are slowly killing my soul. I'd love to be out and about taking some sun.

sending you all lots of  

xx 
Kitsune


----------



## [email protected]

Definitely go out for a gentle walk and get some fresh air, Kitsune. It'll do you the world of good! If you were trying to get pregnant normally you wouldn't lie around for two weeks after you'd done the deed would you? ;-) As long as you get as much rest as possible when you're tired and don't do anything strenuous, you'll be fine.

x


----------



## Kitsune

ok you got a point there [email protected], I just needed an excuse to go to the shopping centre haha 
How about laying on your tummy, I found myself wanting to sleep like that a few times, did it like 2x... then my mom told me off apparently it's a big no no.
I also ate quite a bit of pineapple  hopefully that didn't hurt in any way, the opinions out there are so different about it.

What are your symptoms on Progesterone (are on you pressaries?) 
I'm quite windy (sorry tmi)

 for many more BFP here

x Kitsune


xx


----------



## K25

Hi kitsune, that's good we got same dates! How many did u have transferred? I just had the one frosty bk. I've been getting wind with those pessaries too lol Iv been so bloated and just feel so full all the time. I did a sneaky test yesterday way too early I know and surprise surprise it was negative. Didn't expect n e thing else though! 

Have u had n e other symptoms?
Xx


----------



## Love London

Hi Kitsune

Good luck with your treatment  

I was on Utrogest progesterone, and had a reaction to them so changed to Crinone Progesterone and yes I was so windy and bloated! I was so uncomfortable I couldn't lay on my stomach or back so was always curled up foetal position on my sides !  


Wishing you all the best  

xxx


----------



## MariaK

Hi ladies,

How you all doing? Sorry I haven't been around much just finding things a bit of a struggle and have been avoiding everyone IVF and pregnancy related!!

Well only two days to go and I'll be testing first thing sat morning..! If I'm honest I'm bricking it!!!! How are out all coping? We are doing a home test and have to call the clinic after - which home tests would you ladies recommend? 

Big hugs Maria x


----------



## Saf10

Good luck MariaK for Saturday. 
I had one day 5 transferred. My test is due next week Thursday -29th May 
I am getting cramps and feel my period going to start any minute. Been running to bathroom every few minutes to check. It's really killing me to think it has not worked this time around as well 

Good luck to you all


----------



## Rellie

Hi Ladies how are we all doing....

Well done to those that are holding off testing, its a good show of will power, i wish i had, i tested again today and i expected a darker line, it wasnt just the same so i have felt terrible all day today... thinking its not progressing

Good luck for those with blood tests tomorrow also. it really is a rollercoaster...

afm, i have been getting lots of shooting pains etc, my abdomen hurts if i have the slightest bit of urine in it again, a little bit similar to a mild ohss... i have had another positive this morning on a frer but i was expecting a darker line and it is just the same, clearly visable but not darker... so that has knocked me for 6.. I also feel so goosed i have taken myself off to bed after dp picked up a chippy tea which i cant even eat as i feel sick. its awful and i am obviously worrying far too much which isnt helping... My past history has made me a nervous wreck...

Hope you ladies are all ok.....


----------



## elmo283

Fx for you Rellie. 

AF has arrived for me. Holding together at present as waiting for a pupil but gutted all the same.


----------



## K25

Has n e one had lower back pain during there 2ww? Mine is playing me up so much tonight and can't think that there is n e thing I have done to of caused it! 

Xx


----------



## jefnerf

I've had a little bit of back ache today and I'm 10 dpo....


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Could be your womb expanding because implantation has happened! 
Not getting your hopes up but it's a big possibility

I have all the symptons myself except nausea n I tested today 6 days past a 3 day transfer n have the faintest line! I was squinting!
Hang in there n good luck xx


----------



## K25

And your it'd is day after mine jefnerf so hopefully thus is a good sign for us........

Ice I bitsy that's fab news hope it gets darker everyday on that stick! When's your otd? 
Xx


----------



## K25

Omg my writing is awful on that last msg hope u understand lol xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Lol don't worry I am slowly getting used to abbreviations n all on here lol

I'm not supposed to test until next Thursday but I'm going to go for a beta test tomorrow probably too early but I'm hoping my wee stock is darker tomorrow lol

It's so exciting but I'm scared to be overly happy.. It's such a roller coaster eh?
I went to the shop to buy gravy granules 2 days ago..forgot my purse n cried the whole way home lol! Emotions!

How are you feeling besides the back ache poor sod x


----------



## K25

Oh they do beta test early then don't they! My clinic doesn't do that. I just got to do my hpt on we'd but will prob do it min or tues.

Other than back ache I'm bloated, windy and last few days had belly ache more like a heavy feeling but that has eased today. I do have a 1year old to run round after so luckily it takes my mind of it, but only a little!

Have u had n e other symptoms? I've had no sickness or spotting yet xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Aww bless  bet the little one is a good distraction lol

I've had no spotting thank goodness just an hours nap at around 4 every day and I never sleep through the day! Bloated n full of wind is an understatement lol

I woke up starving this morning aswell unusal for me as I'm not a breakfast person!!

Oh hurry up Monday of Tuesday until you can go pee lol xx

I'm off for a shower n an early night... I'll be on again tomorrow! 
Sleep well 
Xx


----------



## sukama

Hi all

So sorry to hear of the arrival of AF for some of you.  I seem to be popping in and out of here and instead of my usual personals it seems to be me me me...

Today I had another scan.  Embryo one still okay with good heartbeat.  Sadly embryo two didn't miscarry as was originally thought but is lurking as an ectopic pregnancy in one of my fallopian tubes.  As they can't provide usual medication to remove it due to the living embie, I will probably have to have laparoscopy and remove the entire fricking tube for safety.

Am a bit peed off as it all seems to be going as wrong as bloody possible.  Plus there is a small chance of miscarriage.  Gah!

Suzanne x


----------



## Kitsune

Hey K25,

Only had 1 lonely blasto transfer  I was so upset and mad because I've had agree with my clinic to transfer 2 on 3day embries but then they changed their turned the day and said they my embryos were "too good quality" and refuse to transfer more than 1. so we then moved the single transfer to day 5.
I haven't had any symptoms that I can recognize, it just feels I have lots of wind other things moving around in there.

Londonlove, I'm sorry you weren't so lucky this time around, I really hope you get a chance at another go and that the right donor comes your way.  Oh dear the perils of progesterone, glad to hear  I'm not the only windy one around here lol, Honestly I cannot believe so much noise it's coming out of me, not very lady like  
Are you going to recruit one of your frosties soon?

Maria, Good luck for saturday!

Saf10, Hey we got the same ODT! good luck, all the best. hopefully the pain is just implantation pains xx

Sukama, Sending you   so that all turns out ok for you. It's a bit of a stumble but it's not a fall, stay positive. hopefully one little one still stick around and hold on tight.


Kitsune


----------



## Saf10

Thanks Kitsune, good luck to you too. Hope it's good news for us


----------



## Ljp64

Hi Suzanne,
I'm dipping in and out of here and just saw your post. So sorry to hear about your ectopic. No wonder you're peed off. I've had a laparoscopy,and a tube removed, pain wise it's not so bad. Fingers crossed for a healthy pregnancy with your other embie.

I'm off for my second scan today.ive been bleeding for over two weeks and last weeks scan showed a sac and embie that we're too small. I'm expecting the worst but will dust myself off and try again.

Really hope it all works out for you. It's an amazing thing you're doing,

Lisa x


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry to hear of your disappointment, Lisa. You sound very positive, despite your sad circumstances.

And Sukama, what a horrible situation for you! I wish you and your embie all the best with the op. 

Kitsune, lucky you for having top quality embies! That sounds amazing! For the clinic to decide putting one back was safer, it sounds like they think you'll do pretty well!

Enjoy the wedding today, Victoriag! I'm looking forward to hearing about the cake.  

AFM, well, the deed is done. I had my blood test this morning and am now at work waiting for the call. One way or another, the dreadful 2ww is over for me today. My symptoms? Not much. A few pains, some cm, a few (.)(.) twinges. Could be my period trying to break through, or... I honestly haven't got a clue this time.

Speak to you all later. Wish me luck! x


----------



## Michelley1982

Good luck bartlebeans x


----------



## hollywood130

Best of Luck [email protected]!


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you, Hollywood. I hope you're ok. xxx


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Sharry,

Please could you update my result on the first page to *BFP*!!!

I am in total shock!

Bartlebeans xxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

congratulations bartlebeans  great feeling isn't it? 
My BFP was confirmed this morning too eakkkk xx


----------



## [email protected]

Congratulations icsi bitsy! Hooray! How are you feeling? xx


----------



## MrsGoo

Hi All, congratulations to you Bartlebeans and all the other ladies who had a BFP 

Just got the call from our consultant.. BFP too!!! AAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! Cannot believe it... I'm in total shock.  We tested 2 days early so the pregnancy hormone is low but they said it's the level it should be at - at this stage anyway. 

I'm back in again on Monday to get another blood test to make sure the levels are still rising. 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend 
xxxxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Aww what a splendid Friday massive congrats mrs gooze xx

Bartlebeans in feeling grand I'm just very tired! Snoozing for at least an hour every day n emotional too lol
How are you feeling? Silly question I no lol

On top of the world maybe??lol xx


----------



## Victoriag

Whoop whoop bloody marvellous news ladies!!!!! Yay you couldn't be happier!!!! Awe I'm all emotional for you!!!xxxxx


----------



## Michelley1982

Congrats to everyone.

I gave in and tested a little early and got a clear faint positive its day 6 since transfer, too good to be true may be?


----------



## Saf10

Congralations everyone. Great news
I tested again 6dp5dt and came back negative :/


----------



## MrsGoo

Thanks ICSI Bitsy - how are you feeling yourself?  How many days post transfer did you do your test?  
Bartlebeans, how are you feeling as well?  xx

I'm excited but still nervous for Monday's test again - please God the hormones will be shooting up the way they should be 
I don't feel any symptoms though other than the initial sharp twinges I had 3 days after transfer and a tiny bit of spotting which must have been implantation spotting now that I know it's positive.  We tested 10 days post transfer which was 2 days earlier than scheduled but consultant told us to come in anyway.

Wishing you all a lovely weekend 
xxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Michelley that's excellent news congrats eakkkk 

I tested 6 days past my 3 day transfer n seriously didn't beleive the very faint line on my stick but this morning with it being stronger I'm so happy  

Gosh it really is good to see a roll on the BFP's 
Well done everyone xxx


----------



## K25

Congratulations [email protected], icsi bitsy and mrsgooze fab news for u all!! Hope your all feeling well u must be over the moon!

saf- I tested today also 6dp5dt and negative there is hope yet......

Michelle-that sounds positive to me! Have u had n e symptoms?

Afm- so done another test today (at lunch time) still negative but i suppose still early days, although when pregnant last time I got positive after 6 days. Don't feel as bloated today, back pain gone no other symptoms really.

How's everyone else getting on?
Xx


----------



## Michelley1982

I'm 6 days past a 5 day transfer, so thought it cud have been a false positive

K25 - my boobs are quite solid and tender, headache, dizziness, I nearly passed out this morning and that is what made me test, iv got on/off achy hip and low pains on and off - hopefully the line gets darker and it sticks I'm goin to be so worried now!  X


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi ladies,
Sorry for being quiet for a bit....just wanted full confirmation before letting you all know that I got a BFP!! 

I'm over the moon. So so happy for all the BFPs I've read about today. Good luck to all of you. Wishing you healthy and happy pregnancies!


To all early testers....fingers crossed for you and try to hold off to test day. 


Sharry, please update my name to BFP.

THIS THREAD HAS BEEN AMAZING SUPPORT.

XX


----------



## Kitsune

My Goodness what a Fandabadouzy Friday! so many good news! 
Congrats to [email protected], Icsi bitsy, Mrsgooze, Pani and Michelle

   super happy for you all   

xx 
Kitsune


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Kitsune. Congratulations Pani! I'm so pleased for you!  You thought it was all over didn't you? Brilliant! 

And huge congratulations MrsGooze and Michelle,  and icsi bitsy again! The irony is that I wish I could have some champers to celebrate! 

Hooray for us!

Sending love to all who have had a less happy day. xx


----------



## dlf

Congrats to all the bfp and for the ones n the 2 ww hope you get good news as well. Today I had my beta n it confirmed my bfp also. Looks as it It's been a good Friday. Another beta on the 27th. Everyone had a good night. Sharry please update front page to bfp.


----------



## MrsGoo

Congratulations Pani and Dif on your positive results   you must be delighted!!!! xx 
How are you feeling, do you have any symptoms at all?

I still feel it's all very surreal after waiting for so long, I couldn't sleep at all last night.. it's still very early and I'm anxiously waiting second test on Monday which was our original first testing date but they brought it forward to yesterday as I was demented!  Please God the pregnancy hormone will show it's rising steadily the way it should.

Wishing you all the best of luck xx


----------



## Mozzy

Hiya everyone just thought I'd update got a BFN this morning.  

Wishing everyone else the best of luck for this cycle 

Xx


----------



## Saf10

I came on my period this morning. Feeling so down and can't stop crying 
7dp5dt


----------



## MrsGoo

Mozzy and Saf10 I'm so sorry to hear your sad news this morning     I'm praying that it'll work for you next time, I know how hard it all is, the whole process can take a lot out of you.  Crying helps get all the emotions out.  Big hugs for you both xxxxxxx


----------



## Saf10

Thanks MrsGooze.


----------



## jefnerf

Sorry to those getting BFN!  I'm pretty sure  my period is on its way too  not even due til Monday but have the worst cramps today.


----------



## Saf10

Don't give up just yet. I hope it's good news for you. Stay positive 
When is your test due?



jefnerf said:


> Sorry to those getting BFN! I'm pretty sure my period is on its way too  not even due til Monday but have the worst cramps today.


----------



## jefnerf

Ack just got my period  two days early.


----------



## Rellie

Hi All

Congrats to the BFP's, and i am soo sorry to those that have had AF rear her ugly head...

I have been trying to stay off the threads at the moment a little bit, as i am sending myself potty! i should be removed from google in a big way!!!!!

i had a BFP on a cbd today, and OTD is tomorrow. I have had bfp's on FRERs for 3 days also, but not signifcantly darker.... I have quite a few cramps, and i am sooooooo annoyed i cant enjoy that i have a bfp, i am scared to absolute death its all not real and my AF is going to show up or that the tests are weakening, its just terrible, i am driving DP mad... My Clinic does not offer bloods, so i have just got to wait for my scan on the 10th June, my birthday, how ironic. I know i sound like a spoilt brat, as some people have not had their BFP's but i am really struggling...


----------



## MrsGoo

Rellie, Firstly, congrats on your BFP!!!
I feel the same as you - we got a positive beta test yesterday morning but the test was done 10 days post transfer of 2 blasts. (2 days earlier than planned)  I feel terrified of being excited and happy until we have our second beta done on Monday at our clinic.
That is so strange though that your clinic doesn't do a test to confirm you're pregnant!? Isn't that part of the fertility treatment and aftercare?  Would your local GP be able to do one for you to put your mind at ease if your clinic doesn't offer this?
Very best of luck with it xxxx


----------



## MariaK

Hi ladies hope your all doing well,

Congratulations to all these bfps!! Gives me hope!! That one day it will be our turn x

Well we tested this morning and it's game over again for us!!!

Been to a christening this morning also which was rubbish timing but thought may be a good distraction! We didn't stay all day as started feeling a little emotional so made out excuses and left.

Good luck to all those testing and big hugs to everyone x x x


----------



## Rellie

Awww thanks Mrsgooze. They would probably give them to me if i kicked up a fuss, but as there is nothing wrong, they feel there is no need! grrrrrrr... And i am jut to wait for my scan. I have also had sporadic time off work lately so leavng to go for the bloods, (i work 35 miles from the clinic) is also adding to my stress! i could do with locating a drop in blood clinic that will do me a couple of tests very early in the morning or after work finishes. I just feel really uneasy about it all. I know its because of my past situation, and to be honest i wil probably want bloods done every other day till 12 weeks befoe i can calm myself down! i suppose half of me just cant believe it may be true... This mentality cant be good for me and i need to shift it big time!

Wishing you all the luck in the world, and CONGRATS mrsgooze and all the other bfps out there! xxxx


----------



## Rellie

Ohhh Maria, a christening, you are one brave lady... i am sorry


----------



## Mozzy

Thank you mrsgooze for your   It reality means a lot I hope you are ok too and Congratulations  xx

Jefnerf stay positive Hun I know it's hard but if AF hasn't turned up yet there may still be a chance. 

Rellie congratulations to you too xx

Maria I know how you feel! You were brave going to the christening I know,  I had to go to my nephews and all the time I was sat there thinking when will this us me with our baby.  

Bug hugs to everyone with BFN   And congratulations to everyone with BFP's 

Xxx


----------



## Hopefull 37

sorry Ladies but how do I sign off this thread?


----------



## scaredy_cat

Hello ladies, may I jump on and ask a question?

I tested early - 11dp5dt (so not THAT early!) - I did it first thing in the morning and everything, so I'm pretty sure the BFN is true.  The test claims it tests HCG levels as low as 25 and I wanted to check something - that's pretty low isn't it? So if it's not picking that up, then it probably really truly is game over?

If there is no hope I don't want to pick myself up only to have them dashed again tomorrow, I'd rather have a cry today and make my peace.  What do people think?

Plus we have people coming round for Sunday lunch and I'd rather be sad today than be upset while they're here tomorrow.

Could I have your honest thoughts please?  Sorry to jump on here and ask such a detailed question!


----------



## Rellie

Hi Scaredy, its a tough one, as they give yo a OTD for a reason, i cant talk, i have become a serial tester! However it may be worth doing one again in the morning and trying a first response early response, they detect as low as 12.5hcg i think, so it may be worth doing that. If it helps i understand your frustrations completely!

Good luck xx


----------



## Amy76

Congratulations pani & [email protected]  & all the other ladies who got bfp, just popped back to check how things were going & nice to see some good news.

Big hug to those with a bfn 

Victoriag I have my fingers crossed for you x

Hopefully I will be able to have another go sometime.


----------



## Victoriag

Hi ladies, 

How are you all? I'm bloody exhausted after the wedding yesterday! I woke up feeling like id had a drink! Still we had a great day and the wedding cake turned out really well! 

Congrats to all the ladies that have had their BFPS xxx 

To those that have not reached their dream this time my heart goes out to you all, look after yourselves, you will feel better, I promise xxx

Amy thank you my love, hope you're ok? Only 2 more sleeps for me until OTD!  The nerves are now kicking in!!  

Love to all I'm going back to bed to watch trashy TV XX


----------



## scaredy_cat

Thanks Rellie - I think in my heart, I know it's not happened.  I'm kidding myself if I let this insane googling go on too long. xxx


----------



## [email protected]

I'm glad the wedding went well, Victoriag, and that the cake was a success! Are you holding out until )TD? You can do it. Fingers crossed.

I hope you are all doing ok. Thanks for the congrats!

xx


----------



## Victoriag

Yes BB I'm holding out until OTD, I have never tested early in any cycle it's not worth the mental torture!! 

One more sleep!! Xx

Congrats again BB so exciting!! X


----------



## Rellie

Victoriag, Well done for the cake, and even more well done for holding out till tomorrow, i admire you. Your right, its a whole heap of pain testing early!

Good luck for tomorrow.

Morning all, we do rise early these days dont we! xx


----------



## Victoriag

Morning Rellie! 

We are up early but my bladder doesn't let me sleep in at the mo!! X 

Hope you're ok? X


----------



## Rellie

Thats a great sign Victoriag! 

Yes bladder is an issue, up atleast 3 times in the night/morning. However, mine is more a very drunk DP last night, and i have woke up really annoyed with him so i may severly elbow him if i stay in bed much longer!! 

xx


----------



## Victoriag

I feel your pain my husband was the same Friday night! He was funny though and had such a good time with his mates ! But my god the snoring!! At least you can to true him all day if he's hungover!! 😉


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all! My hubby was  on Thursday and was still suffering yesterday. All those months of healthy living and his body just couldn't take it! 

Victoriag you are just like me. OTD is OTD, right? 

Rellie, well done for your BFP!!!

I'm hoping we get some more good news on this thread before the month is out...

AFM I am in the clinic every morning for blood tests to make sure everything is heading in the right direction. So far so good but oh for a lie-in...!


----------



## Victoriag

Hey BB yep OTD is OTD end of!! So pleased the HCG is going in the right direction xx

I'll be buying the HPT  this morning ready for tomorrow. 

The lack of lies ins is worth for the right result! How long do you have to have bloods done for? My clinic don't offer them so never had them done x


----------



## Rellie

Oh bartle & Victoria, i do hope he is suffering, he was the biggest pain in the ricker you can imagine, 3 bottles of red, singing swaying and trying to cuddle me after i had woke up to tell him to stop singing! he is a big fella, so how i found the strength to push him away and get him up the stairs scared me, i had lost my temper! Hope the adrenaline hasnt caused any kind of chemical mess up in there. He will suffer, he will know it too, by now i will have normally been backup to see him, give him testing update and given him a brew, and nothing this morning, so that should give him an idea... she says, he probably wont have noticed!

Have your clinic offered you the bloods? have they charged? my clinic is 30 plus miles away from work, so even if they were forthcoming in offering bloods it would be difficult. I need to find somewhere that would do like a drop in service, i dont mind paying and it would keep my mind at ease. I work manchester, clinics in chester and i live frodsham, all a bit messy really. Any advice appreciated!


----------



## MrsGoo

Oh ladies I did a very silly thing this morning..... I wanted to see the positive line for myself so I had a spare pregnancy test at home that I just did this morning. We did beta on Friday which detected pregnancy hormone but I'm due in tomorrow for another. There was NOTHING on the test. The line didn't show... GUTTED. I was sure it was going to appear. My hubby said I shouldn't have done it and he's probably right but if it's a fact then probably better I know in advance. So frustrated....


----------



## Rellie

Oh mrsgooze, these tests will be the death of us! You did mention its early and the consultant said the hcg was low? If you have a cheappie **** test the display can be rubbish you know and some dont detect till quite high, i think the first response ones are the lowest... Try not to worry till your next bloods, easier said than done, i feel your pain i really do...

mucho love


----------



## MrsGoo

Thanks Rellie... Unfortunately it wasn't a cheapy one. I think it is first response so they are very accurate. I'm pretty sure it's not happening now.. How cruel to have that hope for a few days and now nothing  
We told my dad and parents in law too on Friday, way too early to have said anything but we were so excited ....


----------



## MariaK

Morning ladies, 

How are you all? Just wanted to ask a quick question, following on from my 4 negative pos yesterday and this morning, still no sign on af?! How long have people waited for her to rear her ugly head?? 

I have no af pains or anything just thought af would be here??

Thanks x x


----------



## Rellie

Mrs gooze, just wait till tomorrow, you never know. Blood is much more sensitive... fingers crossed...xxx   

Hi Maria, the drugs can mess with AF, so its hard to second guess, i have come on bang on time previously, and othertimes late, but i have always had a bit of a bleed round my OTD... I wish you all the best... xx


----------



## MariaK

Hi rellie,

I've never made it this far before in my other IVFs so bit clueless, have just spoke. To my clinic and they have asked me to re-test again on Wednesday as I haven't had any spotting or bleed etc...! 

Have you heard of this before? I'm not getting my hopes up just a little confused x x


----------



## Victoriag

Hi Maria, 

It's normal to retest at a later date if you get a negative and don't have a bleed or anything else.  It may also be the drugs that are keeping your period at bay.  Sorry my love it's an awful situation to be in xx


----------



## [email protected]

Good luck today Victoriag! Have you done it yet? 

Good luck also, Maria and MrsGooze. Fingers crossed for you. 

Rellie, don't worry about the bloods. Just do what your particular clinic advises. Mine likes to keep a check on hcg and progesterone levels so that they can intervene with my immune treatment if necessary. Immune treatment is something peculiar to me and some other ladies so try not to worry! 

Anyway I don't have to go in for bloods today - so why am I awake?


----------



## MrsGoo

Thanks Bartlebeans, I'm not very hopeful today though, I've been having a good big cry this morning...  I'm leaving shortly to go to clinic.  I've a feeling this might be a chemical pregnancy as the levels of HCG were low on Friday but positive.. but they obviously have not risen over the last few days if the pregnancy test I did yesterday is not picking it up (not even a faint line!!) But I won't know for sure until later.  
Very best of luck to you and to everyone else.
xxx


----------



## sukama

Hi all - congrats to BFP's and hugs to BFN's.

Had my laparoscopic salpingectomy Friday and home again by Sunday.  Embie still hanging on but am having cramps today.  

Wishing everyone still to test good luck, wishing you all the best xx


----------



## Victoriag

Morning all, I've tested it was a BFN gutted, I was absolutely it was going he other way based on the signs I have/had but it's not meant yo be xx 

I haven't bled and have only tested a day early so I'm sure it's a true result x I'll test again tomorrow but I'm sure it will be the same. 😞


----------



## MrsGoo

I'm so sorry Victoriag   It's so heart breaking going through this process  - I'm sure I'll be the same later today to confirm ours isn't working either.  Head wreck!!!  But are you due a blood test tomorrow?  Did you do a test at home?    Hugs for you xxxx

Sukama, it sounds like you've been through such a roller coaster but glad to hear the little embie is still hanging in there.  Loads of rest.  

I'm off now to clinic... will be on later with results 
xxxx


----------



## Victoriag

Mrs Gooze no we just have an HPT no bloods at the clinic.  

Good luck with your bloods my dear xxx


----------



## Tra1975

Hi ladies 

Can I please join this thread with you lovely ladies??.

Just want to say a massive CONGRATULTIONS to all the girls with the BFPs... Well done     

And to all with the BFNs I'm so so sorry, my heart goes out to you's xx

AFM..... I had a fresh cycle in February, which sadly was a bfn, I'm now 10dp my fet with 2 embies on board..... So hopefully them little cherubs have snuggled in tight, I was getting slight pains in my left side on day 4/5/6 and then nothing, I've been having slight crampy pains today but not in the usual place I get them...   everything is ok in there....my OTD is Friday 30th but think I'm going to test in morning,I really don't want too but I just really really want to know xx

Xx Tracey xx


----------



## Tra1975

Sharry please can you add me to front page please icsi fet 16/05/14 and OTD is 30/05/14 xx

Thanks Tracey xx


----------



## Rellie

Oh Victoria i am so sorry, i hope you are ok, stupid thing to say really, Mrsgooze, any news on the bloods?? im thinking of you    

Welcome Tra1975...

xx


----------



## Tra1975

Thanks rellie  

Hope you are ok xx


----------



## Victoriag

Thanks Rellie but we are OK I have also started bleeding so def know it's over! So we have taken ourselves out for a lovely lunch and a good few glasses of wine!!  

We still have a frostie in the freezer which will try and defrost in Seotember and is a good quality 5 day blast if that doesn't work then that's the end of the road for us only do much you can put yourself through xx 

Mrs Gooze you OK??


----------



## MrsGoo

Hi Ladies, well it's the end of the road for us now too      
It just wasn't mean to be.  The HCG levels were low but positive on Friday and today, down to nothing.  My consultant said the embie took but just didn't progress any further.  Absolutely devastated      I've a lovely heavy period / miscarriage to look forward to this week  
It looks like egg quality is a serious issue for us (this is our 3rd cycle) so when I get my strength back and sew my heart back up, we may look at egg donation.  Anyone have any experience of this? We're lucky that our clinic in Dublin (SIMS) does this with a Ukrainian clinic. My consultant is Ukrainian herself and is an absolute sweet heart.  She was been so good throughout the whole process.  
Just need to convince my hubby as he wasn't so keen on it when I mentioned it might be something we've to do in the future.  But we'll cross that bridge at a later stage.

Best of luck to everyone else on your journeys xxxxx


----------



## Victoriag

oh Mrs Gooze so sorry xxx I have no words other than I feel your pain xx don't make plans yet just get through today xx glass of wine maybe?? xx

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## MariaK

Mrs Gooze,

We are using an egg donar as my egg quality is really poor! And although ours hasn't worked this time I would still do it again, once these embryos are created they feel like yours my hubby wasn't too keen at first but we talked it through etc and decided it was out only chance x x x


----------



## MrsGoo

Thanks Victoria 
My consultant gave me Valium so I'm drugged up in bed with my iPad and hot chocolate!! Loopy!!  

Waiting for my poor hubby to get home from work... Told him the bad news, he's gutted as well. 

How are you feeling yourself? It's so hard isn't it? I'll keep praying our dreams will come true xxxxxxx  

Mariak, thanks for your reply. I'm sorry it didn't work for you this time but I really hope it does next time. It's such a roller coaster.  I'll hopefully be able to convince hubby along with my consultants help!! 

Xx


----------



## Tra1975

Mrsgooze..Mariak.... Victoriag.....So so sorry, sending you big   yous take care xx

Hope you's all feeling a lot better soon 

Xx Tracey xx


----------



## Amy76

Victoria I am so sorry to hear your news, I was really hoping it would have worked for you this time, I hope you had a nice lunch and plenty of wine and I hope your frostie provides you with the happy ending you deserve x

Sorry to hear your news Mrs Gooze, I hope the valium and chocolate are numbing the pain and that your dreams come true x


----------



## Victoriag

Thanks Amy xx how are you doing? Xx 

Mrs Gooze the valium sounds fab! Me, I'm alright had a couple if glasses if wine so that's numbed the pain a little, this is a new one for me as have always got PG but without sounding insensitive this is ALOT easier than a M/C. Not that this is easy but I'd rather it happen sooner rather than later.  That may sound strange but Dave used a really good analogy over lunch. 

He said that if you've never been pricked by needle then it will hurt, however if you've been stabbed with a knife over and over again then that pin prick doesn't feel so bad it still hurts but not as much xxx that's kinda how it feels we've also got a holiday to look forward to in 3 weeks as well as our house being extended then another couple of holidays so lots to focus on and look forward to xx 

Back to work and reality tomorrow for me xx live to all xx


----------



## [email protected]

Victoriag, I like your hubby's philosophy. He sounds really strong and just the kind of guy to be on this journey with you. This whole experience can make or break relationships, and it sounds like you have a really good guy by your side. And I am so, so sorry for your outcome. Like Amy said, here's hoping your frosty works. Please let us know how you get on - and enjoy your holidays! It's been so nice meeting you on here. xxx

MrsGooze, lots of love to you too. It's so difficult when it doesn't work. I had two failed cycles before my (now two) positives, so I've experienced the utter deflation and disappointment. But it can happen, and it could happen to you, so keep believing. And enjoy the chocolate. You deserve it!

If either of you have another try, can I share a tip from my clinic with you? When I was going through stims, I had to drink a litre of milk EVERY DAY to help nourish and build the growing follicles and eggs. (Don't worry, you can drink skimmed milk, and yoghurt also counts.) Apparently milk is a pure source of protein and it contains everything you need to healthy mature your eggs. I also had to drink two litres of water a day. Obviously this is the last thing you want to think about now, but maybe keep it in mind?

Sending you lots of love.

And hi there Tracey! One word of advice: DO NOT TEST EARLY!

xx Bartlebeans


----------



## Victoriag

Thanks BB I know I've fit a good one haven't i?! Xx love him dearly x


----------



## Tra1975

Arghhhhhhhh hello bartlebeans  

I'm sooooooooooo tempted to test tomorrow, wish I hadn't of found my test off last time that I had spare, I don't think I can go on any longer without knowing, I'm going  

Tracey xx

And by the way congratulations on your BFP


----------



## Kitsune

Hey I just wanted to extend a   to Victoriag, MrsGooze and MariaK.
I really was keeping my fingers crossed for you and thought it was a sure thing for you.
Hope your partners and family are with you, along with good old chocolate and wine.
wishing the best luck for your next round and that there is a little baby for you out there with donor eggs or your own.

sending you all much love, 
Kitsune xx


----------



## smiling angel

I haven't been on here for ages so just popping in to say how sorry I am for all the bfn's. It's such a difficult time that I know only too well. Perla & jaq my et buddies hope you are ok. 

To all the bfp's enjoy your journey and Congratulations!!!! Only another 8 months of worry now!!! X


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks smiling. Is there another thread for BFPs?

Love to everyone xx


----------



## Tra1975

Hi ladies  

I still havnt tested yeahhhhh only 1 more day to go, going   cuckoo though.

Hope everyone are All good 

Tracey


----------



## Rellie

Hi Bartle a few inc smiling are also on the pregnancy waiting for early scans thread. i am sorry if you are already on that one, i am back at work and struggling to keep up with the threads, when i get in!

xx


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Tracey, did you test? I hope you had good news.  

How is everyone else? Bartles x


----------



## Michelley1982

Hi Bartlebeans

My official test day is this weekend, i tested again this morning and i got an instant positive so i went and had my bloods done, i can totally tell im pregnant from the other times, im just hoping my HCG levels are good!  How are you doing? x


----------



## Tra1975

Hi bartlebeans  

Nope I havnt tested yet!! How good am I, my OTD is tomorrow so will let you know xx


How you feeling?

Tracey xx


----------



## Tra1975

Oh and Michelley.....

Congratulations on the BFP xx


----------



## Michelley1982

Thank you, good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## [email protected]

Congratulations Michelley! I feel ok, thank you, just shattered. Do you feel pregs?

Tracey, well done you! How do you feel about tomorrow? Positive? Best of luck!  x


----------



## Tra1975

Ohhhh bartlebeans...... I feel Ill , don't think I'm going to sleep tonight!!  I do feel positive but like I've said before your mind can play tricks with you!!! And I don't want to feel too positive just in case xx
I keep thinking of that hpt I have upstairs and wondering whether to just go and do it.....  

Take care xx


----------



## Michelley1982

Yeah I defo feel pregnant, feel sick as a dog, shattered, tender boobs, legs ache, back ache, head ache, dizzy....just hope its snuggled in where its supposed to be!  Not that I'm complaining,  just hope it carries on  x


----------



## clare davies 87

hi ladys

well tuesday was my test day and it was a BFN 
my ivf clinic said i can stat phoning in july to request treatment, so fingers crossed i will start again then or a month or so after. hope it works next time,will also have fresh embryo's as we have no frosties.

good luck to everyone that still has to test, that also got a BFP, and hope you other ladys dont have to wait long to start your next cycle


----------



## Tra1975

Morning all  

Clare.... So sorry to hear of your bfn, hopefully you can try again soon  

AFM.... I feel sick as a dog!!! Hopefully it's for a good reason but I think it has something to do with it been OTD day, I'm dreading the wait for the phone call   it's going to be a happy happy Friday xx

Tracey


----------



## Michelley1982

Big hugs Claire............try to stay positive, fingers crossed for your next cycle x

Good luck Tracey....sending some baby dust for a BFP! x


----------



## Ironmummy

Hi Ladies, 

I'm new to this thread, so congrats to all the BFPs so far, and good luck in future cycles for those who weren't so lucky this time. Your time will come  

My OTD is tomorrow, was supposed to be thursday for bloods but we are away for the weekend so doing a HPT tomorrow.  No idea how I feel - my thyroid meds were too high so not sure if that has been responsible for my nausea, tiredness and dizziness plus all the other meds I am on- Clexane, gestone, utrogestan and cardiprin!

Here's hoping


----------



## Michelley1982

I need someone to put my mind at rest!  I had my bloods taken yesterday, bearing in mind that my official testing day is not until tomorrow and i got a positive and my HCG level was 320, is that good?  They want me to go after the weekend to get it repeated to make sure its going the right way....i am worried now :S

My transfer day was saturday 17th May so how do i work out my dates to how far on i am? 

This pregnancy thing makes you crazy!!!


----------



## Ironmummy

Hi Michelle, 

I think 320 is ok, it might be little on the low side hence them wanting to test again, but as long as your next test shows the hcg to be doubling then it should be ok, every pregnancy is different. When i miscarried in feb, mine was 220 to start then rose to 470 within 2 days so they were ok, but about 3 days later I noticed my strong sense of smell disappeared, and i had a scan at 7 weeks which just showed an empty sac, and this was confirmed by another scan and 2 blood tests a week later.  This absolutely may not be the same for you, the important thing is that the hcg doubles every 48 hours.  Also keep an eye on your symptoms yourself. Try and relax, there is really nothing you can really do now apart from  .  Keep thinking positive thoughts. 

Was your FET a 5 day blast? If so you are probably 4-5 weeks pregnant (I had my FET on 19th).

Afm, I tested this morning and got a BFP .  We are happy but I am now concerned because of the above, and also my first pregnancy was tough ending in a prem birth at 28 weeks. Whilst I dealt with my miscarriage in feb actually quite well, I feel very different about this pregnancy. 

Anyway, hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Michelley1982

Congratulations on your bfp.....and I'm sorry to hear about your past losses, I really hope this  is your time  
When all you have experienced is losses it's very hard to believe something good may come from this pregnancy but I suppose its just about taking one day at a time.
Yeah I did have a 5 day transfer....next bloods are Monday so hopefully it will go in the right direction.
Sending you lots of baby dust, good luck and take it easy x


----------



## NickieMcG

Hi ladies, hope u don't mind me joining this post. I am currently in 2ww for second time and am 9dp3dt. Me and dh have been trying for 14 years and are so desperate to have children. Our last attempt two years ago was unsucessful   and completley broke us. But this time it feels so different and I don't want to get my hopes up! I did cave in 3 days ago (6dp3dt) and got a bfn, I don't even know why I tested coz I know its far too early! This time I have had cramps since about day 4 after transfer, a strange pulling sensation under belly button when I cough or stand up, very vivid dreams, alot of cm, sore bobbies, very thirsty and just yesterday I have been going off foods I normally like..tmi alert lol I have also had very lose poo almost diahrrea since 2 days ago too. I don't want to think to much into this but does anyone else think these are goods sign's. My beta blood test is this wed and I'm getting desperate to test again!!!!Help....I'm going crazy lol xx


----------

